# RAW 7/11 Discussion Thread



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The creative team and Vince Mcmahon had about two weeks to think of something for RAW tonight. I'm looking forward to a CM Punk and Vince McMahon segment.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I honestly doubt McMahon shows. Tonight will be all about Punk and Cena. This is Punks last RAW. They'll close the show with what is hopefully as epic a moment as what we saw 2 weeks ago. It will be great. And then next week we start a RAW with Cena, Mysterio, Miz, Del Rio, and Truth. What a boring fucking roster.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't wait for this tonight.

Which probably means it'll be disappointing. But no, honestly, I think it'll be very good.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Seeing its possibly Punk's last RAW there is every chance that it could be an fantastic RAW seeing Punk will confront either McMahon or Cena: maybe even both.

As for Del Rio.........I'm so-so on him but its concerning if he can't even get heat with the crowd.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> I honestly doubt McMahon shows. Tonight will be all about Punk and Cena. This is Punks last RAW. They'll close the show with what is hopefully as epic a moment as what we saw 2 weeks ago. It will be great. And then next week we start a RAW with Cena, Mysterio, Miz, Del Rio, and Truth. What a boring fucking roster.


Even if Punk stays, the roster isn't much better.

Cena, Mysterio, Miz, Del Rio, and Truth or Punk, Mysterio, Miz, Del Rio, and Truth. Both are pretty terrible, honestly.

MITB is telling me only one of Punk/Cena is staying.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Surely we'll see a Punk/Cena/McMahon confrontation.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Ryder + ? vs Otunga + Mcgillicutty for the titles to be confirmed for MITB imo since the whole Nexus thing will be coming to an end with Punks departure.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't wait for tonight, definitely worth staying up for.

Possibly Punk's last RAW.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Alicks said:


> Can't wait for tonight, definitely worth staying up for.
> 
> Possibly Punk's last RAW.


Agree - coffee will be consumed!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was gonna go see Raw tonight but changed my mind. I know it should be a great one too.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Alicks said:


> Can't wait for tonight, definitely worth staying up for.


Let's not jump the gun here.

I judge whether or not RAW was worth staying up for after the the show is over. So if a show wasn't worth staying up for, well there's nothing I could do about that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping to see alot of Punk and very little of Del Rio tonight. Hoping Ryder doing something and maybe Masters or McIntyre on TV would be nice.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope theres not a 15 minute catchup segment including Punk's promo and Cena/Vince last week, like there always is because guess what WWE?

WE WATCHED IT.
We want to see what happens next not wasting a valuable section of RAW.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Let's not jump the gun here.
> 
> I judge whether or not RAW was worth staying up for after the the show is over. So if a show wasn't worth staying up for, well there's nothing I could do about that.


Okay, i'll re-phrase.

From what i've seen on Raw in the past few weeks and the extremely entertaining Punk/Cena storyline, I am definitely going to stop up and watch the show in the hope that it delivers in terms of entertainment.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cant Wait!!!

This Raw needs to be a epic one...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I hope theres not a 15 minute catchup segment including Punk's promo and Cena/Vince last week, like there always is because guess what WWE?
> 
> WE WATCHED IT.
> We want to see what happens next not wasting a valuable section of RAW.


Yeah well statistically speaking, last week only 3 million people watched RAW, so the other 2 million that usually tune in missed out.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Pumped for Raw tonight.

Gonna stay up till 2 am in UK to watch, will be doing the same for Money in the Bank sunday.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

RAW is PUNK.......... (at least for tonight)


his maybe last raw for a while, i don't wanna miss it if punk really is done with WWE for a long time.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Please, just no more of this stuff:

Kofi vs. Ziggler
Bourne vs. Swagger
Mc Sillytunga vs. Koztino


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Please, just no more of this stuff:
> 
> Kofi vs. Ziggler
> Bourne vs. Swagger
> Mc Sillytunga vs. Koztino


Expect at least two of those to happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lastier said:


> Please, just no more of this stuff:
> 
> Kofi vs. Ziggler
> Bourne vs. Swagger
> Mc Sillytunga vs. Koztino


Even though it doesn't matter since superstars appear on whatever show they want, I really hope that they separate Kofi & Ziggler cause I'm so fucking tired of seeing those two wrestle each other. Every week they're in a segment or match together. It's like WWE Creative think it's impossible for them to be on the same show but not be involved in a feud together.

Anyway tonight I'm predicting an 8 man tag.
Miz, Del Rio, Truth, & Swagger vs. Rey, Riley, Bourne, & Kofi


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Pezley said:


> Expect at least two of those to happen.












Oh yeah, also no more Miz vs. Riley matches.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Please, just no more of this stuff:
> 
> Kofi vs. Ziggler
> Bourne vs. Swagger
> Mc Sillytunga vs. Koztino


Agreed, we need different matches and opponents.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't wait for tonight.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

zack ryder better be on the show!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pezley said:


> The weekly discussion thread is usually up by now, since it's not I just figured I'd go ahead and make it. Headliner or whomever can take over if they need/want to modify the OP.
> 
> So this should be a fantastic RAW, supposedly there will be a Punk/Cena/McMahon segment which should be A++. Hopefully things leading into MITB will become even more up in the air.
> 
> ...



Next time, ask one of the mods/admins before doing this or just wait.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Pumped for Raw tonight.
> 
> Gonna stay up till 2 am in UK to watch, will be doing the same for Money in the Bank sunday.


Same here man!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually looking forward to it tonight for once.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Next time, ask one of the mods/admins before doing this or just wait.


Yeah, it's my bad. Didn't realize there was a policy about it.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my word, an Everton supporter on here, get in!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This will be an exciting RAW tonight! I honestly cannot wait for What Punk has to say.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Please, just no more of this stuff:
> 
> Kofi vs. Ziggler
> Bourne vs. Swagger
> Mc Sillytunga vs. Koztino


Actually, since once of the members of this site threatened to set his crotch on fire if Ziggler vs Kofi happens again tonight, I'm quite looking forward to their match.

Other than the obvious Punk/Cena stuff going on tonight, I'm curious as to what theyre doing with ADR, so he kinda got screwed outta his #1 contender spot. Is he just the automatically the next number one contender? Does it just go away?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

im interested to see what they do with del rio. he did win the number 1 contenders match. maybe it will be a triple threat match at mitb


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I think how Tonight plays out will show us if Punk is staying or not.


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> im interested to see what they do with del rio. he did win the number 1 contenders match. maybe it will be a triple threat match at mitb


They would be nuts to do that how many people have brought the PPv to see Punk vs Cena na they wont do that wouldnt make sense for them in terms on cash


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> im interested to see what they do with del rio. he did win the number 1 contenders match. maybe it will be a triple threat match at mitb





sp00kyfr0g said:


> Actually, since once of the members of this site threatened to set his crotch on fire if Ziggler vs Kofi happens again tonight, I'm quite looking forward to their match.
> 
> Other than the obvious Punk/Cena stuff going on tonight, I'm curious as to what theyre doing with ADR, so he kinda got screwed outta his #1 contender spot. Is he just the automatically the next number one contender? Does it just go away?


I see the ADR #1 Contender thing playing out one of two ways, he either gets his shot tonight or after MITB (probably Summerslam).

I don't see them making the MITB match a triple threat at all.

I'm curious to see what happens with Ziggles tonight, apparently he was praising Jack Evans on twitter or something so he might get a sudden depush.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

really wishing i bought tickets, damn me being broke lol


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm hoping for a good go home show, but not banking on it. Punk will probably be entertaining, at least.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

It should be a good RAW what with tonight possibly being Punk's last night on RAW. The whole Punk/Cena thing is really the only thing that has me interested in tonight's show. Well, I also want to see what's said about Del Rio's #1 contender's spot for the WWE Title. My guess is they say he'll face the WWE Champion at Summerslam. 

It's also the final RAW before Money In The Bank, and I usually do enjoy the final shows before a PPV.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wanna see a Punk/Vince/Cena confrontation, and hopefully see some different match ups tonight.

Punk's last RAW maybe, so hopefully WWE doesn't fuck nothing up and we get a good one.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

The creative team had two weeks to work on tonights show, so I'm expecting something twice as good as what we are usually handed. They actually have time to care about the mid-card - even if it's just for one week only - so lets hope they follow through.


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

DirtSheet88 said:


> The creative team had two weeks to work on tonights show, so I'm expecting something twice as good as what we are usually handed. They actually have time to care about the mid-card - even if it's just for one week only - so lets hope they follow through.


This is wwe creative where talking about trust me this show is goona blow chunks except for what ever happens with the Cm Punk angle


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NewZealandfan said:


> This is wwe creative where talking about trust me this show is goona blow chunks *except for what ever happens with the Cm Punk angle*


That's all most of us care about at the minute anyway.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone know what time Raw is on on the west coast? Out in california for work and for the life of me can't find what time it's on here, pacific time.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

We are all basically waiting for 4am, which is when Punk/Vince will be on


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

hoping for a good raw tonight! A Cena/Vince/Punk promo would be SWEEEEEET.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Cant wait to watch Raw tonight to see how will CM/CENA situations develops! And also i am pretty sure Cm Punk already re-signed new contract,WWE just keeps it private,they wouldnt do angle this big if hes really leaving,and Vince wouldnt give him to trash his company just bcz he can se whatever he can when hes leaving....and also for house shows after MITB Cena is not advertised,CM Punk and TRIPLE H are!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

adamheadtrip said:


> Anyone know what time Raw is on on the west coast? Out in california for work and for the life of me can't find what time it's on here, pacific time.


Should be on in 1 hour, wherever you are in America.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

NewZealandfan said:


> This is wwe creative where talking about trust me this show is goona blow chunks except for what ever happens with the Cm Punk angle


You're right, I shouldn't be so optimistic. I just wish they were capable of writing more than one storyline at once. I mean, the C.M. Punk/John Cena segment will probably take up about 20 minutes of screen time, what happens with the rest of the show? It's amazing that these people have jobs given how lazy they are, because chances are we'll just see repetitive matches and lame attempts at comedy for the rest of the show.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

RatedRviper said:


> Cant wait to watch Raw tonight to see how will CM/CENA situations develops! And also i am pretty sure Cm Punk already re-signed new contract,WWE just keeps it private,they wouldnt do angle this big if hes really leaving,and Vince wouldnt give him to trash his company just bcz he can se whatever he can when hes leaving....and also for house shows after MITB Cena is not advertised,CM Punk and TRIPLE H are!


Cards are subject to change. And they made Jeff Hardy's leaving storyline this big, and he still left.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

WWE: After being suspended for his controversial comments, the now reinstated CM Punk will have a live microphone in hand when Raw goes live tonight at 9 PM ET on USA Network


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Lien said:


> Agree - coffee will be consumed!


Not coffee... Drink Pepsi, like CM Punk. It's keeping me awake, plus a KitKat CHUNKY for during the commercials.


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

Dug2356 said:


> WWE: After being suspended for his controversial comments, the now reinstated CM Punk will have a live microphone in hand when Raw goes live tonight at 9 PM ET on USA Network


I just wet mysealf


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

adamheadtrip said:


> Anyone know what time Raw is on on the west coast? Out in california for work and for the life of me can't find what time it's on here, pacific time.


should be 6pm pacific time


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Dug2356 said:


> WWE: After being suspended for his controversial comments, the now reinstated CM Punk will have a live microphone in hand when Raw goes live tonight at 9 PM ET on USA Network


Ohhhh yeeeaaahhhh, that's the stuff.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> WWE: After being suspended for his controversial comments, the now reinstated CM Punk will have a live microphone in hand when Raw goes live tonight at 9 PM ET on USA Network


ZOMG U GUIZ ITZ GONNA B ANOTHER SHOOTZ!!!!!!!!1111!!!!1!1!1111!!!!one


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

how ironic tonights show is in boston (cena's hometown) then sunday punks hometown lol


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Hopefully they wont disappoint. Wonder whats going to happen, if this goes down good I'll definitely buy MITB just to support the feud and show them that we want more of this. They should really close the show with something big and leave people hanging and talking about the match until Sunday. If its booked right, it could sell really well.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Only watching for Punk's promo.


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

I beat ya every other guy on the show is goona have to work hard to get the crowed into anthing 90% of people are there for one reason CM Punk and Cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Only watching for Punk's promo.


i bet you aren't the only one


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wonder how many times the board will crash during the last 15 mins of raw tonight?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

8 times


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> i wonder how many times the board will crash during the last 15 mins of raw tonight?


Depends on what will happen.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I smell something....


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the time help all, thought it might be on delay out here. 

All I can say is that I was a hardcore fan that's been turned in to a casual fan, at best, since the end of the monday night wars and I'm planning on buying my first PPV since 1999 this Sunday. So, thank you Punk.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to MITB this Sunday, let's hope they don't screw that up tonight.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> i wonder how many times the board will crash during the last 15 mins of raw tonight?


depends on how many times Punk goes off script

i'd mark for another Colt mention


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

bigd5896 said:


> 8 times


1000


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Less then one hour remaining !


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWE just announced that RAW will be kicking off with Punk with a live microphone in his hands.

Cannot wait!


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder how nervoise Punk is about geting on that mic tonight how to you follow up and epic promo like that


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

will94 said:


> WWE just announced that RAW will be kicking off with Punk with a live microphone in his hands.
> 
> Cannot wait!


See this is the stuff I hate. Why can't WWE just shut up and let people wonder what's gonna happen?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NewZealandfan said:


> I wonder how *nervoise* Punk is about geting on that mic tonight how to you follow up and epic promo like that


I'm sure he'll be extremely nervoise.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so does anyone else wish USA network would put something worth watching on before RAW?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so does anyone else wish USA network would put something worth watching on before RAW?


THANK YOU!!!

How about an old episode of RAW? Maybe play them in order so people can keep up with the old storyline as well as the new one?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> See this is the stuff I hate. Why can't WWE just shut up and let people wonder what's gonna happen?




TMI WWE, TMI


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

will94 said:


> WWE just announced that RAW will be kicking off with Punk with a live microphone in his hands.
> 
> Cannot wait!


Well lets just hope there aren't any technical difficulties at the start of Raw tonight then.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone have a high quality *cough* "alternative method" *cough* to watching RAW tonight? My usual "alternative method" ain't working.

PM if ya know what I'm on about.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cant wait for the Punk promo opening the show.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm watching Vintage Collection right now. I miss this Jericho.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Samee said:


> Does anyone have a high quality *cough* "alternative method" *cough* to watching RAW tonight? My usual "alternative method" ain't working.
> 
> PM if ya know what I'm on about.


Repped :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got a feeling tonight is gonna be another RAW to remember!!

Or, I could be totally wrong and WWE will what they have always done in recent memory and disappoint me.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so i woulda figured that as anticipated as tonight's RAW is, this would be more than 9 pages by now


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Samee said:


> Does anyone have a high quality *cough* "alternative method" *cough* to watching RAW tonight? My usual "alternative method" ain't working.
> 
> PM if ya know what I'm on about.


Screw Raw Dude, Think you need a Doctor


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

15 minutes!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Jericho vs Rey Mysterio jr from WCW on the vintage collection, nice way to get me pumped for RAW


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

He better still have the mustache.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> so i woulda figured that as anticipated as tonight's RAW is, this would be more than 9 pages by now


Oh, it will blow up in about.. 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn Rey was in great shape back then. He looks naked without all the tats too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Waits for random nWo interference during the Mysterio/Jericho match

On another note, Jesus, Rey was so Tan and Dark back then.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mr Talley said:


> See this is the stuff I hate. Why can't WWE just shut up and let people wonder what's gonna happen?


Because it makes people tune in.

It'd be the same if this form of intensive media was around in the 90's during McMahon/Austin, for example.

It's good business sense.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samee said:


> Damn Rey was in great shape back then. He looks naked without all the tats too.


Really off topic but I was just watching How I met your mother


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

psx71 said:


> *Waits for random nWo interference during the Mysterio/Jericho match
> 
> On another note, Jesus, Rey was so Tan and Dark back then.


? is this RAW


----------



## mgibb02 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bash at the beach just brings back memories of Dusty shouting "oh my gawd he's go a rubbah shawk!"


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> ? is this RAW


WWE Vintage. It's always on before RAW here in the UK.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> ? is this RAW


Nope. WWE Vintage Collection. Their showing Mysterio vs. Jericho from WCW Bash At The Beach 1998.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Dean Malenko? brb splooging


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Has potential to be one of the best Raws of the year. Let's not disappoint! 
So much suspense.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping for an original Liontamer to be hit.

Still, marking out for Malenko, I loved this feud back when it was on.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Punk opening Raw? SWEET AS FUCK!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we GO!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope tonight is good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's starting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

BRING IT ON.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

omg so excited for wwe show wow so excited it begins whooooooooo punk to start


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's do this!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

im so looking forward to this don't let me down!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> how ironic tonights show is in boston (cena's hometown) then sunday punks hometown lol


Lol, nice.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

blah blah blah post-watershed production BRING OUT CM PUNK GODDAMIT.

...spoke too soon!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i totally forget cena is under threat of being last raw too lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did they just cut the intro for Punk!!!

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK IS GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

YES!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

megaphone ftw!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

fuck the microphone, hes got a MEGAphone


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did they just botch the raw intro or was that just my tv?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cut the fucking signature


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

A megaphone! Oh God yes!

And I was just listening to a Jimmy Hart interview :lmao


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

DAT STACHE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A Nexus-less Punk is such a wonderful sight.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

this is gonna be fantastic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah! Didn't even finish the intro! sick!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL MEgaphone!!!!! and the stache is there too!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk with an open mic :lmao I love this man


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank god he still has his stache lol


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

amazing megaphone imagine another awesome shoot


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright Punks final RAW. Lets make it a good one 

And in Cenas hometown none the less


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i totally get the megaphone lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

a fucking mega-phone! lulz


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He don't trust no microphone.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

megaphone son

"Turn my mic off and I'll kill you." - CM Punk


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The return of the MEGA-PHONE!!

PUNK IS A FUCKING GOD!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ah, good to see them in boston. wish i could be there tonight in the arena


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

A MOTHERFUCKING MEGAPHONE!


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

"Do not turn off my microphone. Thank you."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess he told them not to turn his mic off.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cross legged in the middle of the ring... shit is bout to go down.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The Moustache is hot!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk looks like super mario with that mustache.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

lol.. They didn't even let the usual opening video go all the way through. I guess that they are anxious to see Punk out there as well.

If I were Punk, I wouldn't even care about "Nexus" at this point.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Brilliant.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

do not cut my microphone off


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmmm, who is this guy? The fans are cheering but I don't seem to recognize him...why haven't the WWE and the IWC hyped this guy up?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

he haz da ballz!!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Balls eh? Imma need to see proof, Punker...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Time to play the Dufus...er..Game


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

oh shit this awesome this is awesome


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG he's shooting again, quick alert the internetzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

USA didn't bleep doofus


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Come on, bring another epic promo. No interruption please.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh shit lmaooo


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Balls AKA permission. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

balls the size of grapefruits


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Balls? Ass? What is this filth I'm watching?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this is somewhat less cool with him wearing the Nexus shirt


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

He said wrestling lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So, so amazing. I don't care. He's the best in the world right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Crowd loves it!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

CM Punk is preaching.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, how can they expect us to hate him?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

is there something wrong with the camera or is my tv being weird?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOWJWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!

Full CM Punk chant! 
This is soooooooooooo awesome!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the siren! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This makes me miss the attitude era.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GOAT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I brought backup incase they cut my microphone off :lmao


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

HE SAID WRESTLING OMG


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

contract seems like a storyline to me this is awesome this is awesome


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Scott Steiner!!!!!!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

This is awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Referencing his snake promo.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God i hope he doesn't leave!!! PLEASE RE-SIGN PUNK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit the python line from DBD


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep the IWC certainly think you're the hottest Punk.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So staying.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That wasn't a very nice thing to say...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh shit, Chris Benoit reference


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

socially relevant holy shit lmao this is amazing


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

DAMN..."because somebody died"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck off cm punk you suck


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Almost thought he was going to say Chris Benoit =o


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHAT'S ONE MAN DOING WITH ALL THAT POWER? 8*D


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"'Cause somebody died!" Ouch!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> is there something wrong with the camera or is my tv being weird?


I thought it was just my tv. It feels like a 3D movie without the glasses


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Was that a Benoit reference?


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

He pulled out the "this microphone in anyone else's hands" line hell yeah. You see that little smirk to the camera when he said it? My boxers are sooooooo sticky from this promo.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

He nearly called ESPN ECW lmfao


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Almost thought he was going to say Chris Benoit =o


This


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

BENOIT mention. BRING IT!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Almost thought he was going to say Chris Benoit =o


Same here


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish I got tickets to this. This an awesome promo


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Almost thought he was going to say Chris Benoit =o


Punk is not an idiot.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*THIS IS AWESOME* clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

CM Punk chants but this is nothing compared to what it'll be like this Sunday


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want this to go the full 135 minutes.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is amazing cm punk is the best in wrestling today


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lovin the Punk chants


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope he calls vince to the ring


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

He has got this crowd IN THE PALM OF HIS HAND.

Soo thought he was gonna say man-on-man action then. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

cool..just two hours of Punk talking..I'm down with that


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Buckley said:


> I wish I got tickets to this. This an awesome promo


you and me both




Vince is getting GTS'd


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hoooly crap.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Live contract negotiation


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes :lmao


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

CM Punk has so already signed a new contract. There is no way he is leaving.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so glad I have a roll of toilet paper next to me.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CENA.......


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

LIVE CONTRACT NEGOTIATION SIGNING


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

KISS MY ASS CLUB


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Boo this man...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Pure excellence. Here comes Cena to ruin.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Superman to save the day...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OH SHIT....


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

CM Punk Kiss my ass club XD


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to join the "CM Punk See My Penis" club. Not even gonna front.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CEna!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Booourns_


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

kiss my ass club and cena this is fucking epic


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

CM Punk kiss my ass club? Oh shit.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena to kiss Punk's ass?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

cena is going to hear a lot of "fuck you" chants this sunday...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am loving this....lmaooo


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena getting boos in his hometown. rofl


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

'sir your music is to loud'


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sir your music is too loud.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Why's Cena rushing to the ring straight after the mention of the CM Punk kiss my ass club? He's a little eager isn't he.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Punk is a beast


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Live contract negotiation? DO IT!

Cena getting booed HARD in his hometown


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Your music is too loud lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"Sir, your music's too loud!!" LMAO!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH SNAP!!!! 
CM Punk has his own club too Vince! 
Hahaha. 
This is just soooo good. 
On the megaphone while Cena's music playing!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SIR YOUR MUSIC IS TOO LOUD!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

if cm punk signs a new contract what does that mean for the match this sunday?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

omfg Punk....no words


for the first time since being in WWE he seems like he's having fun


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNKS promo was fucking GOLDEN until fucking gay ass cena shos up to ruin it. :lmao @ the fans in Boston BOOING their hometown hero :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"SIR IM AFRAID YOUR MUSIC IS TOO LOUD" LOL!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk is soooo annoying


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Cena getting booed, I love it!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This opening segment has me sexually stimulated


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Who is the heel here? LOL


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Speaking of ass kissing...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BACK TO THE FUTURE REFERENCE!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well said...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beat it...I don't care, my mind went to the gutter :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

AMEN.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

:gun:


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Megaphone + "Sir, your music is too loud" + cop stache....... 

WTF.....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Please do change the title, Punk.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn straight Punk, damn straight... that title needs to go.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Punk is a FUCKING GOOOODDDDDDDDD.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that title sucks cm punk is fucking amazing


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

They actually know the belt is ugly but refuse to change it.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

YES! Change that stupid title!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk preaching the gospel. That belt SUCKS!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!THIS GUY IS THE IWC VOICE!

*ORGAMS*


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully Vince gets a clue after the crowd popped a bit after Punk called the belt ugly


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ruined by cena


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

I am loving this so far.


Really good start - has a very old school vibe about it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

PUNK SPEAKIN THE TRUTH

LOL CENA SERIOUS, WHILE SOMEONE ELSE IS JOKING WOWOWOW!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mentioning the belt design? :lmao

OK, I'm fully convinced Punk and/or Vince reads WF.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk is running bartertown. Cena came down to get punked.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Woah. Cena didn't come out smiling. Finally an edge to his character


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS

This is the IWC voice. Holy shit. He is covering every single base.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wow, they are having Punk go all out. Even mentioning how crappy that (non)spinner belt looks.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk doesnt give a fuck about kayfabe lmaooo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao loving this segment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk calling Vince on not firing Cena and the spinner belt being ugly. heh


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

"Would you like to say something? I have a megaphone."


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can we just have these two go back and forth all night?

pretty please?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk is a beast on the mic.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lovin this.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CM Punk is the absolute best in wrestling right now. This is so great.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAMMIT BALLS IS NOT PG.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is fucking amazing wwe is fucking amazing omg this is better than anything and cena omg he is talking great for once


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Cena is such a fucking tool


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Just waiting for Punk to say I'm walking out champ because I'm scripted to John.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"Cena's firing lasted all of about 7 days!!" I LOVE this!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

This promo is awesome


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cm Punk will make the belt into a Pepsi logo


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

CM Punk can out speak Cena with a LIVE mic and megaphone.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

All punk has to do now is mention Cena's 5 moves o doom.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

True Punk, True.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Stream died. fuck


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't believe the WWE have been giving us Alberto Del Rio over THIS. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Even Cena's impressing me tonight on-mic 


What is going on?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He's the Best Wrestler In The World


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn, i was hoping I could just watch CM Punk opening promo and go to bed. Now I gotta watch this Contract negotiations.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> can we just have these two go back and forth all night?
> 
> pretty please?


I wish.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Enjoying this_


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhhh cena with the am here everyday routine >_>


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Woah. Cena didn't come out smiling. Finally an edge to his character


He's gonna turn Punk's face into mush


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Mentioning the belt design? :lmao
> 
> OK, I'm fully convinced Punk and/or Vince reads WF.


lol you think the people on here come up with great, original ideas? There are a lot of other people who criticize the product other than this forum


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

JBL and Angle reference~


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

KURT ANGLE!!!, and EDDIE!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

EDDIE!!!!!!!!

thanks John


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EDDIE!!!!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is fucking amazing wow so great


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kurt Angle drop on WWE TV. Night just gets better.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena got them mic skill going tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

One of the best opening to RAWs in a VERY long time!
Kurt Angle mention! Oh snipity snap! Haha.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cena is raping punk on the mic


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

FUCK OFF GM


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can dig Cena when he's playing the straight man instead of the comic relief.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

gm ruins everything


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! The GM gets more heat then Cena.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was good from Cena.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

OMFG THIS IS EPIC


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What a promo this is. Cena bringing it for once.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

This is great but gm timed n


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena caught feeling over CM Punk but makes a joke when it's The Rock? Lol ok wwe


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stuff from Cena. They need to get rid of this GM crap.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hot crowd. 

Is it a good mic or are they just hot?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OH my fuck. Damn GM ruins moments completely.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy fuck, when Cena is on, he is ON.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well played Cena! Very impressed.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you CM Punk for reminding me why I love wrestling again.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I think that laptop might be the biggest heel in WWE right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This feud has gotten Cena out of his sleepwalking.

Amazing promo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great stuff from Cena there.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Dxtreme90 said:


> Cena is raping punk on the mic


lolwut


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

best raw opening in years?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

finally using the word "ass" lol

i love how punk brought out the mega-speaker phone so he would still talk even if the mic cut off lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena country hates Cena? And Eddie Guerrero>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

now THAT's how you open a show


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk needs to carry a megaphone with him everywhere.


oh and Cena in a gauntlet match against New Nexus


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was an awesome segment from both men!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Oustanding mic work by Cena.. tbh


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great segment


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Dammit GM, be interesting to see Cenas match.

I wanna see these negotiations now though, even though its obvious Punk won't sign anything going into the PPV i'd say


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

After watching that promo....There is this small feeling in me that punk has re-signed....Not getting my hopes up or anything, but PLEASE!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Man the Anonymous GM totally ruined that


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

fucking amazing wwe you really have got something big wwe is amazing when it tries lol


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Great promos by both Cena and Punk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

awesome way to start Raw


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't care if Boston usually is a good crowd. I think any crowd would be this hyped up right now. 
This is when you know it's actually good. That opening felt so old school, the crowd was completely into that, it was absolutely amazing, and actually interesting. Great job WWE, great job!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Cena country hates Cena? And Eddie Guerrero>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena


He's from ***** West Newbury. So it's a given most people from Boston already hate him.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally an opening segment with Cena in it that was actually awesome, full credit to both of them for excellent mic work there.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Punk with the megaphone was gold, as always.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking eh! THIS is what WE SHOULD have gotten for Mania 27 instead of that Miz/Cena we got. Damn it. THIS is how you build a fucking fued right WWE. Jesus.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing promo!! Even Cena did a good job.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Will the anonymous GM ever be revealed? Enough already.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

wow what a way to start off RAW!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WWE really needs to canned this laptop GM shit. It crapped on that promo.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I fucking hate that laptop


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

That was an outstanding opening to the show.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome promo that. No disrespect to Miz but that's why WM should have been these two. The chemistry is immense.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Great promo work from both me and a hot crowd. Why can't Raw always start off this good?


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

awesome opening segment!! cant for the rest off tonight!! MiTB is gonna be epic


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

what did the gm say?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WWE must work out a format that doesn't have GMS, because it kills off every segment


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Dxtreme90 said:


> Cena is raping punk on the mic


But does he have a megaphone? NOPE!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Meh, it's gonna be either a handicap match or a Gauntlet with some lowcarders serving as cannon fodder.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Great opening segment, only recently got back in to WWE - but this is the best opening I've seen in absolutely ages.


Great mic work by Cena there too - holy shit.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW @ that promo, this is fucking gold, gold I tell ya'!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

EXCELLENT Opening!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Epic promo by both Cena and Punk, definitely helps that the crowd is hot as fuck too.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fuck. Amazing opening. Both Punk and Cena were great.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Both Cena and Punk killed it on the mic!!! this is great


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

This feels like WCW in 1998. That segment has me feeling wrestling is real again. For all I know this "live negotiation" could be real. CM Punk could change his mind. Im actually thinking about wrestling. This is fun!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was ACTUALLY impressed with cenas mic work. But I still think PUNK made cena look good.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Special opponent? someone returning? or is it going to turn out to be david outunga lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I don't care if Boston usually is a good crowd. I think any crowd would be this hyped up right now.


i don't think Boston is usually an "above average" crowd

you wanna see a good crowd? watch anything in the Hammerstein, hell even this sunday Chicago will be insane


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very good start to Raw, hope it carrys on being good.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

I see the Chicago screwjob coming, except its a work and Punk doesn't leave like Bret did.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena and Punk were both fantastic in that promo. It's a shame we won't see a prolonged programme between them.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Simply incredible. CM Punk IS pro wrestling.

WHY THE FUCK DID THIS NOT MAIN EVENT MANIA?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Eddie Guerrero won the John Cena feud..what was he talking about? LOL.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RYDER TO SAVE CENA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope he destroys the tag champs.


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh man, very very unlikely but I could kind of see Cena facing Del Rio for the title right now...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The live negotiation with Vince later tonight could very well be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Zack Ryder to make the save!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lingerie pillow fight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> what did the gm say?



Cena's in a "special" match next...

LOL LINGERIE PILLOW FIGHT LMFAO 

Joke ass nexus vs cena.....


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh god.. srs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Cena kills the tag champs then.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Botchtunga and McGillicuty's Peppermint Schnapps.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great start to Raw


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Otunga & McGillicutty? Such a threat....


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Be Mason Ry-Dammit its otunga and Genesis.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena to win tag team belts by himself, lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

But...but...I hate Otunga and McGillicunty...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

pfff Jobbers...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

From a great promo to this shit. SMH


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, this'll be tough to call...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

oh godd...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

where the fuck is pinky?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay, let's further bury the tag belts.

I don't give a shit about them burying McGillitunga, but the belts COULD be worthwhile.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Punk needs to carry a megaphone with him everywhere.
> 
> 
> oh and Cena in a gauntlet match against New Nexus


meh, i was close


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

awesome opening.

I love the megaphone idea for CM Punk.

Can I assume from now his action figure will come with that accessory?


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

It would be so choice if Zack Ryder interfered and gave Cena a Rough Ryder. Haha


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Bloody GM, no one wants to see Otunga and McGillyweed.... hmmm i wonder who's gonna win....


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ryder or riot


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena's arch nemesis David Outunga future wrestlemania main event.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And here comes the epic burial of the tag team champions. I agree with Vinny Verhei they should just give the belts to Ryder alone. It wouldn't matter one bit since the titles are completely dead.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, I literally just laughed out loud at watching Otunga and McGuilifuck walking to the ring.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Cena doesn't disappoint when he goes into serious mode. Im usually against burials but I hope Cena absolutely buries the new Nexus. Get the FCW stickers ready I say.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I was ACTUALLY impressed with cenas mic work. But I still think PUNK made cena look good.


No doubt Punk made Cena look better than he is, then again Punk makes everybody look better than they are.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would Ryder to make an appearance!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Remember when if you heard a guy would be taking on the tag champs 2 on 1 would actually be a disadvantage, and one of epic proportions at that.

This probably shouldn't even be called a handicapped match.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yay, a Nexus vs. Cena handicap match. I've never seen one of these before.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

lic05 said:


> Meh, it's gonna be either a handicap match or a Gauntlet with some lowcarders serving as cannon fodder.


Told you.

Oh my I hope Cena can overcome this overwhelming challenge


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> The live negotiation with Vince later tonight could very well be the greatest thing ever.


I don't doubt that one bit. 
It's going to be gold........it's gonna be f'n platinum!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> Ryder or riot


This.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

Heres hoping we see long island iced z during this match!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is definitely a handicap match. 2 against Cena. Everyone knows it takes an army to beat Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the just shot the crowd in the leg lol


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Outunga just remembered he can't wrestle.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I was starting to think that CM Punk was going to be the GM because he said that with the microphone he has power. And as the GM he'd have power.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love how Cena always outwrestles the Alex Rileys and David Otunga early on in matches.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

RYDER RYDER RYDER RYDER RYDER RYDER


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

What's the point of a handicap match if they aren't in the ring at the same time


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

damn cena is using some different moves


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, Cena is looking pretty good in the ring tonight. And fuck commercials.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, two breaks in like two minutes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Yay, let's further bury the tag belts.
> 
> I don't give a shit about them burying McGillitunga, but the belts COULD be worthwhile.


It'll take alot to make those belts worth anything ever again tbh...


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Another ad break?


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

i enjoy cena when he's in a real back and forth match like he is now


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Ugh, here we go with the commercials every 3-4 minutes.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

Cena chain wrestling. eat your heart out, IWC.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> Outunga just remembered he can't wrestle.


LOL he says to McGillicutty "don't look at me, isn't your dad Brock Lesnar or something?"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Commercial break already? Fuck.

I like how Punk was talking out of kayfabe and Cena kept arguing in kayfabe lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Why is there no commentary?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait, holy crap. It just dawned on me that Punk's gonna have a live mic opposite Vinny Mac.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Are they trying to get their ad time done as fast as possible tonight for the main event?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Ugh Mcgillicutty and Otunga I'm actually rooting for Cena on this one.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> What's the point of a handicap match if they aren't in the ring at the same time


Handicap 1 Vs. Tag?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Bloody adverts! All abouts the money.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER OR RIOT


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Handicap match? Does that stipulation foreshadow what's going to happen to Otunga and his opponents if they keep putting him in the ring?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> So I guess Cena kills the tag champs then.


Just off topic just this once, but the center pic in your sig SCREAMS how clueless TNA/IW is right now.

Well they put a commercial in during the match so I guess there's a chance Perfect Jr. and Otunga don't get buried. A SMALL chance, mind you.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Need another commercial free raw....Ads are HORRIBLE when it comes to Raw


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

coffeeman said:


> This feels like WCW in 1998. That segment has me feeling wrestling is real again. For all I know this "live negotiation" could be real. CM Punk could change his mind. Im actually thinking about wrestling. This is fun!


Yes, the negotiations will be real. So are Transformers and the tooth fairy.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This match fucking sucks ass. Fucking lame way to start off after a good promo by Punk.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So we're supposed to believe that the man who no sells a D.D.T. to cement, the R.K.O., and a seven on one beatdown is going to lose to either a spinebuster or a neckbreaker?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh cmon...


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Commercial break already? Fuck.
> 
> I like how Punk was talking out of kayfabe and Cena kept arguing in kayfabe lol



Nothing Punk said was really out of kayfabe tbh. In fact it's getting to the point we don't know what is and what isn't kayfabe with this whole Punk leaving angle. Probably one of the reason why I like it so much.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

A+ first twenty minutes, let's hope we don't get Santino vs. McIntyre next to kill the crowd.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena is on fire tonight. The new IWC god.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good dialogue between Lawler and Cole about the GM putting Cena in this type of match when he's the last hope for the company on Sunday. A storyline that actually makes you think. Impressive WWE.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I can already easily predict that there will be NO deal made tonight and fans will then wait for the PPV to see if Punk leaves.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> Good dialogue between Lawler and Cole about the GM putting Cena in this type of match when he's the last hope for the company on Sunday. A storyline that actually makes you think. Impressive WWE.



just as i was thinking man. Cole's really impressed me the last few months.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not even going to get mad at the ad breaks. 
I'm going to assume they're getting them out of the way for the epic Punk/Vince negotiation!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I HOPE CENA CAN OVERCOME THE ODDZ GUYZ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just off topic just this once, but the center pic in your sig SCREAMS how clueless TNA/IW is right now.


You think they're clueless now, wait until thursday.

They really need to time out their breaks better.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cena doesn't even need to go into Super Mode to beat these chump.... oh i mean't 'champs'


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This match sucks. Boring Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Otunga's been in the WWE 16 months already...Just realized.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

This is 1999 all over again Outunga is boss man and mcguiligutty is shamrock horrible comparisons I know but same context.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jerry lawler is fuckin awful


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah lawler and cole good on commentary tonight as well.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I like Otunga in the corner mimicking the locks McGilililillilicunty's doing.


"I can learn here!"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

peowulf said:


> Yes, the negotiations will be real. So are Transformers and the tooth fairy.


I guess you missed the part where he said it "*FEELS*" like it's real. When it feels like its real they're doing everything right. When it's awfully easy to tell when it's fake it's completely unwatchable.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Crowd dead.

The only good thing about tonight will likely be last ten minutes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, the belt feels really prestigious with that explanation.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to say this: No Booker T on commentary tonight FTW


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Cole just buried Cena.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Great dialogue between cole and lawler


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole going mega face, I don't like it.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

he just shitted on everyone who held that belt


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate Otunga and McGillashitty


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

David Otunga is so, damn, bad.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did Cena just do a suplex?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Do another Ad break WWE you know you want to give the Mchmahon Punk segement as much time as possible.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

If the championship is THAT important in history Cole, then why the hell does the belt look like a cheap toy?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They should just get all the spot blocks out of the way during this match to ensure a long, uninterrupted contract negotiation segment.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Commentary's been good tonight. The opening segment is gold. Cena is not in the main-event of RAW. God dammnit! WWE finally got their heads in place!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

CM Punk is looking to pull an Alundra Blaze........on TNA.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

People give Cole a lot of flack but he just did a great job putting over the importance of the WWE Championship.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL for a split SECOND i thought that that these losers won!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I hate Otunga and McGillashitty


You've made like 5 posts in the last minute and all I see is you complaining...


NEGGED


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Im glad we're getting the shitty Cena match out of the way early tonight.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! an actual tag team move from the tag champs.... buisness is picking up tonight.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I wonder if Cena gets bored doing the same shit every week.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I will give credit to the champs for the creative double team move. Not bad, but they need oh so much more.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That move after those shoulder blocks is a channel changer for real I'm tired of seeing the guy always swinging for some reason. And how come the tag champs look so good now. Nice tag team move


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Just end this....lol...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What will become of Tungs & McGillicutty after Punk leaves lol....FCW?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena with a leg drop from the turnbuckle?!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually am enjoying Cole and Lawlers commentary tonight someone shoot me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeez that STFU looks so fake. The fuck Cena?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena leg drop > hogan leg drop


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my god! Cena is slightly rubbing McGillicutty's ears and awkwardly pulling back one of his legs... He has to tap!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So basically, Vince is going to do something stupid because he doesn't have faith in Cena. The commentary is doing a good job building the storyline.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

yesssssssssssssssssssssss thanks God


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> People give Cole a lot of flack but he just did a great job putting over the importance of the WWE Championship.


gotta agree with ya.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just sad :lmao
Wow.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I laugh out loud when Otunga takes bumps.

Actually, I pretty much laugh every time he does something because he's so fucking awful.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

good that bs is done! 

Yeah i too am hoping for a 20+ minute contract segment!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm. The legdrop STF combo would've been a better ending, but that was a better match than it had any right to be.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Now to see if Ryder shows up...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

All that matters is that the crowd loved it. Give the belts to the Uso's.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena....overcame the odds? Wow...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG i can't believe Cena won....


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Way to put over your tag champs, WWE. SMH


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The least Cena could do is actually lock the STF in and make it more realistic. That one was just beyond horrible.

Holy shit did that finish make the champs look completely irrelevant.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I speak then Cena no sells the clothesline in the turnbuckle


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

What the fuck was that Atomic Drop by Otunga? 

Jesus.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He did fly with that leg drop. That was nice.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

That leg drop was almost a Diving Fame Asser, awesome.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

wcw? bruno sammartino? wrestlers deaths? balls? kurt angle? very edgy


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Where's Ryder?? Booooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Amazing leg drop by THE CHAMP!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

It feels weird having Cena in the opening match.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Steve. said:


> WOW! an actual tag team move from the tag champs.... buisness is picking up tonight.


lol


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tag champs lose against one man, I really miss the old tag teams.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

contract signing


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena wins!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tag champs killed. No one shocked.

Vinny Mac's face in that was priceless.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Way to put over your tag champs, WWE. SMH


Except there is no tag division and these two suck


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

but wait...........if CM "signs" tonight does that mean Cena is no longer fired if he loses?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

im enjoying this RAW alot.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Contract signings and such don't really interest me though.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Samee said:


> It feels weird having Cena in the opening match.


Yea, but it would have been retarded if Otunga and McGillicuty were to be in the Main Event LOL


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this raw is awesome so far awesome


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Sucks money in the bank is not on sky box office because apart of me feels WWE deserves my money for once lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the googly eyed weasel be bitchin' again i see


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mcmahon looks older and older each time he's on tv, look at those liver spots. Hahaha. Man. 
The negotiation is going to be sooooooooo amazing though, no doubt. 
Really excited for MITB.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait for Punk/Vince segment. I bet it ends with Punk laying out Vince, and possibly walking off with the contract before signing it to keep it exciting


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck yea the Smurfs!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CrotchChop said:


> but wait...........if CM "signs" tonight does that mean Cena is no longer fired if he loses?


There's no way Punk *signs* live on Raw. The entire hook of the ppv is he could leave with the title.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No Ryder after the match


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> What the fuck was that Atomic Drop by Otunga?
> 
> Jesus.


I don't know but it was terrible; almost as bad as Cena's STFU (which was given a close up camera angle). He didn't even have it locked in.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Super Cena goes over, not a suprise. Then again it is Otunga and Mcgillicutty.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
If this is @JohnCena 's last night, he's taking the credibility of the tag team titles with him. #RAWTonight
2 minutes ago


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

An awesome opener, Cena doing a good job in an opening match.... all i need now is a Ryder sighting and some Ziggler time and this Raw will be epic.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RedMan1234 said:


> Tag champs lose against one man, I really miss the old tag teams.


They did the exact same thing. The amount of times Edge and Christian were buried by the rock or Stone Cold buried the Hardys. But atleast they didn't suck like outunga and perfects son.


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Sucks money in the bank is not on sky box office because apart of me feels WWE deserves my money for once lol


wtf?!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Even though it'll be epic either way, I kinda want Cena to stay out of the segment tonight, and leave it just CM Punk and Mr. McMahon.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

If they can't remove Cena from tv they should at least switch his character up a bit. Push him to the darkside.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

alexnvrmnd said:


> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> If this is @JohnCena 's last night, he's taking the credibility of the tag team titles with him. #RAWTonight
> 2 minutes ago


I hope you know that's not really WWE Creative.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Really cannot wait for punk segment later


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Samee said:


> I hope you know that's not really WWE Creative.


Um, yeah. Who doesn't know that?? But they're one of the funnier spoof Twitter accounts around.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This segment should be good... But who are we kidding, Cena WILL ruin it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fat on fat crime


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good that MITB is free cuz i don't mind paying for SummerSlam.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

haha cole has become generic again, he doesnt even respond to kings attacks.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Well at least they're trying to build this match...


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Colin Delaney and Chavo sighting


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ratings just went up!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so confused. WWE are actually paying attention to more than two people at a time recently. MY TINY APE BRAIN CAN'T KEEP UP


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Got to admit henry sure has been a beast the past couple of weeks.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WHAT'S THIS DO?...NOW IT DON'T DO NOTHIN'


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Good Henry montage.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so done with this ridiculous random push of Mark Henry.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mark Henry vs. Big Show preview= fpalm


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That match is going to be awful lol.

They always job out Henry for months then try to push him and then they wonder why no one takes him seriously


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Iv'e been mildly impressed with Mark 'Ratings' Henry as of late.... which shows how little he did previously.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry's pretty hot right now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Everybody should quote Gorilla Monsoon. Except for Michael Cole.

"WILL you be serious!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One thing you can always give WWE is they make great vid packages.


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

oh, thank fuck, it's on in the UK, and it's free. just saved 15 quid, ya fuckin dancer!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

heres goes wwe overusing recaps again. ffs, they don't know how to build hype and keep it.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Um, yeah. Who doesn't know that?? But they're one of the funnier spoof Twitter accounts around.


That's true.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

im sorry but mark henry is cool as fuck.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cleavage said:


> fat on fat crime


Fignting over who gets the last piece of chicken from a KFC bucket lolz!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Match of the year rite dere


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DOLPH <3333


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice Mark Henry VT.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm upset the "Chris Jericho Gay Gimmick" thread was closed before I could post the "Not sure if serious" GIF.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hah. Lets make the US Title the top title. That'll work. hahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG!
someone called dolph getting involved in the punk stuff


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cringe...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at a Drew sighting. Why is he even on TV.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drew is awesome.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LMFAO WHAT THE FUCK IS MCINTYRE DOING HERE


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

LoL McIntyre GIF that


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

i actually dont think mark henry vs big show is gonna be that bad.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh God. Vickie doing McMahon impressions. Make it stop.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I am Spartacus.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This episode is awesome so far!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

for the love of tits...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the hell...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZIGGLER!!!!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

What a shit segement this is.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Where's his belt. Da fuck?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LAWL, DREW MAC.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Drew Mac :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally, they're letting Dolph speak more than a few words.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

lol McIntyre


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Drew Mac just got a bigger reaction than Dolph and Vickie.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is funny and not funny as intended.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wasn't Drew the chosen one?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fire them all Vince! Except Dolph ofc.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Remember when Dolph Ziggler had brown hair and looked like Evan Bourne for awhile?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

fastest rising stars LOL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VINCE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at this fucker showing personality for the first time ever. Geez Drew.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

VINCE!


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

get vickie g. off the tv now! well heres maybe my chance. please vince just say your fired to vickie


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Vince was behind them?! I didn't see that coming.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what's with all the handicap matches?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Fastest rising star Drew Mcintyre lolol...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Vince can make ANY segment good. Hahahaha :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Fasting rising superstars ROFL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, and now Scott Stanford!? Erections all around the world.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

drew just laughed


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is awesome fucking awesome bad breath


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew has a match, go Drew!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God I love Vince :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SCOTT STANFORD


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

jobbing duty for ziggler and McIntyre


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WOO STANFORD SIGHTING! MARK OUT MOMENT!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lololol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

McIntyre corpsing?

*SEND FOR THE MAN!*


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Is tonight handicap night or something? Have WWE signed a deal with SCOPE or something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at McMahon.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince looking at stanford like when did I hire you.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, Kelly Kelly looks smoking hot.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

o great here comes ms. overrated!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck holds the title like that? :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Scott Stanford got the rub!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Classic :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kelly Kelly looking hot as usual.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Wooo Kelly Kelly brings the show to a grinding halt once again!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> McIntyre corpsing?


:lmao
Saw that


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Why don't you tell the entire world, that I said..." :BIG SMILE: "... they can all go to hell!" :-D


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Drew and zigler I like


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The face of Scott Stamford lol...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Vince put over both Drew and Ziggler eh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly's got dat Cleavage show on tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a feeling Kelly will be champion for a long time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was a great, great segment.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

kelly kelly looking good


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

And apparently Kelly Kelly isn't attractive.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

"You can tell the entire world I said go to hell" 

lmao


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was great segment why cant raw be like this every week tonight already been pretty epic and kelly kelly hot but horrible in the ring


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Drew is the man. He should kick it with Zigs more often.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Striker said:


> Everybody should quote Gorilla Monsoon. Except for Michael Cole.
> 
> "WILL you be serious!"


external occipital protuberance


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RAW has been great tonight. So far anyway.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets go Ziggler!

You'd of thought someone would have had a mint for Vince's BAD BREATH!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I bet all the people who said Drew has no personality are feeling pretty stupid right now.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

This has been a REALLY great RAW tonight .


BAAAAAAD BREAAAATH!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Just got in, what did I miss?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

was fapping to Kelly Kelly DAMN!!!!!

btw Entire world= ICW, we can go to hell


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That was pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

So far we've had the expected entertaining CM Punk segment, an awful handicap match, an awful segment that set up another awful handicap match, and a kelly kelly match is upcoming

I knew the show would most likely suck outside of Punk, but this is taking sucking too far IMO


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

hopefully Henry interferes so ziggler and mcIntyre can get over.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Kelly Kelly's tits are fiinnnneee...but shes got the face of little Nicky. Looks like someones hit her square on the nose with a shovel.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly got quite a pop.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I know i'm wishing for the impossible here, but i really want Ziggler to go over Show. What am i saying? The fastest rising stars are gonna get buried.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone who thinks Kelly Kelly is unattractive cherishes the warmth of penis.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

joshlamb1985 said:


> o great here comes ms. overrated!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vickie carried that segment...as usual.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Just got in, what did I miss?


Triple H returned and won the WWE Championship


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It'll be pretty shitty if the US Champ loses in a handicap match. I mean, it's Big Show, but it's the US Champ.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw great charlie sometimes you expect way to much bro


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully Henry saves a McIntyre/Ziggler burial but I doubt it.

Hopefully drew doesn't get a jobbers entrance, I want some broken dreams dammit!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Steve. said:


> I know i'm wishing for the impossible here, but i really want Ziggler to go over Show. What am i saying? The fastest rising stars are gonna get buried.


Well, he did pin Big Show in that number one contenders match on Smackdown early this year... Let's hope it happens again.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> *was fapping to Kelly Kelly DAMN!!!!!*
> 
> btw Entire world= ICW, we can go to hell


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ole melina getting the jobbers entrance


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> i actually dont think mark henry vs big show is gonna be that bad.


What could possibly lead you to that conclusion? Hopefully it's given 2 minutes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jobber entrance for Melina. She must not be able to do a split anymore.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Melina sighting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LolMelina


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelly's body is amazing, there's just something about her face that puts me off :S


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Vinny Mac owns. 'Tell the world I said go to hell' haha. Kelly is so fine.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Samee said:


> Anyone who thinks Kelly Kelly is unattractive cherishes the warmth of penis.


Or has different taste.

There's crazy ass Melina in the ring. Guess she's going to do a youtube vid about this later.

Hey look everybody, it's Kelly's tits and spray-on tan!


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

NyQuil said:


>


yea i am serious. the bella twins are much more attractive than her.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no. Ryder's dad won't be happy after this job....

Well fuck there's the Dullas.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Melina >>>>


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

time for zack's dad to fap


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Melina on Raw? Homegirl's 'bout to get squashed.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

might just be me, but i'd take a Bella over Kelly


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

lets bet: this will be a 2 minute match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Melina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Triple H returned and won the WWE Championship



Sick!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Melina looks like Rita Repulsa.... :|


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kelly's weave...


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> raw great charlie sometimes you expect way to much bro


I just want something on Raw to entertain me besides CM Punk. It rarely happens


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Even the Bellas think Kelly Kelly holds the belt like a quim.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

As bookah would say 'Ahhhhh Shucky Ducky Quack QUACK'


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

SHUT UP BELLAS!!! lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey, remember when Melina was relevant? Don't worry, nobody does.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Kelly Kelly can't wrestle worth shit, She's the female John Cena


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GAWD DAMN @ Kelly and the Bella twins.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

every time i see kelly kelly now, i think of what randy orton said about "i can name 10 guys off the top of my head she slept with right now" haha.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> might just be me, but i'd take a Bella over Kelly


I'd take both for some twin action.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh look, Kelly screaming like she's getting raped again.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So MElina got a jobbers entrance? I take it she bit down too hard on the wrong person?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Bellas are horrible on commentary


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Is Kelly Kelly's ass showing more than normal?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

When did Melina adopt a Tara gimmick?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

joshlamb1985 said:


> yea i am serious. the bella twins are much more attractive than her.


lay off the meth.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Bellas calling someone skinny. fpalm


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Why do the divas have to sound like they're giving birth in the ring?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kelly Kelly's voicebox is the biggest heel in the industry.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Melina looks as if she has gone cold blooded like Matt Hardy?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Kelly's body is outstanding.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kelly should just stop trying to run the ropes.

This is just sad.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> might just be me, but i'd take a Bella over Kelly


exactly! god just listen to kk. she can't even wrestle or sell moves. just yells.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What an ass shot! 

But this match still sucks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What a champion.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what is with the 4 foot long fake hair?

is that "in" now?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That might be the worst diva match I've ever seen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this match needs maryse.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

1 minute 47 seconds...i win lmao!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brutal..wow..I actually feel sorry for Melina. Wow.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT ASS!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Kelly Kelly's voicebox is the biggest heel in the industry.


lmfao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is so annoying, she yells every fucking second.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Had that ass shot on pause, oh sooo goood_


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAT ASS


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

kelly sucks so bad lol


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Melina's cleavage. Not bad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The stink face reminds me of Pat Patterson doing the move with a giant skid mark on the back of his panties.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

The WWE women's division is so fucking pathetic. The Bella's are as skinny lmfao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, about that anti-bullying campaign....


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

WEAVE


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Does there really have to be more of the divas just end it with the end of the match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is sad.......


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Anti bullying campaign paying off right here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy... can we have real women wrestlers instead of these three jokes?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh look it's the Bellas from that ANTI-BULLYING campaign ad.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bella Twins: "No one likes a bully"


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Bella's are so awful on the mic holy fuck


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Divas on the microphone....

Nuff said.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Melina is getting fired soon.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nice botch promo bellas..lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

;/


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ these two talkin about people needing to eat.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When Kelly won the title i was like 'ok why not? Alicia, Eve & Brie have been Champion but atleast they didn't do the stinkface.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Be a star, put a stop to bullying.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This Raw has been great so far lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't bully kids.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ugh...reverse lay cool doesnt work


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Malnurtured :lmao
I have heard it all. Oh boy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

joshlamb1985 said:


> exactly! god just listen to kk. she can't even wrestle or sell moves. just yells.


i don't care how she is in ring, she's hot as hell....i just don't like blondes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn Melina. Jobber entrance. Squash match. future endeavored? #shrug

Bellas are botchtastic on the mic


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

At first i thought Eve was Cadice Michelle lmfao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's Shad!


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

god kelly kelly is soooooo overrated


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"Malnurtured"? Lol!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole laughing at the botch was awesome.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

And the Bellas are in the bullying campaign video. Seriously?

Eve!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> So, about that anti-bullying campaign....


This is a storyline in TV. It's because of people like you that we can't have any fun.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's how you start a fight. Lou Thesz press.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great selling from Kelly, just cover your boobs and scream.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

nobody likes a bully...good going Bella Twins


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahaha, I just laughed out loud at Eve running out.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, can this end like.......I don't know..........NOW!
Why do the Bellas always get a microphone!???? It's horrible, a nightmare for my ears.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Bellas are just as skinny as Kelly..makes no sense LOL. But hey they are all hot.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WWE please keep the hot streak going and lose the Bellas. I've heard a lot of women on the mic, but they're by far the worst. Sweet Jesus I want to beat my brains in with a club.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

bellas even botched a 1 minute promo..lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Malnurtured...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Malnurtured? Jesus fuckin' Christ.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I learned a new word today! "Malnurtured" i think it means "word spoken by idiots".


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i watched that match with one free hand.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG rey dvd


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

michael cole needs to be fired. suck an idiot


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Hey, remember when Melina was relevant? Don't worry, nobody does.


I remember.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Who was that random guy who passed Miz? ahahhahahaha


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Miz still looking completely irrelevant after being fed to Cena I see.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck yeah Rey.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Malnurtured :lmao
> I have heard it all. Oh boy.


:lmao they're so botch-errific


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao at the guy backstage


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

miz next nice money in the bank hype nice nice show really good so far in my opinion


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Bellas don't have shit on LayCool.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sick Rey vid.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Cole laughing at the botch was awesome.


I LOL'd.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW needs Alcia Fox back the first ever undefined Diva's Champion.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I think i was just watching the past months Diva's matchs all over again.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I miss Layla


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LA MASCARA ME DEFINE COMO LUCHADOR!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel bad for The Miz. He worked so hard, but CM Punk has just naturally eclipsed him, and now his overwrought promo style's gonna look as forced as Cody Rhodes'.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Cleavage said:


> i watched that match with one free hand.


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

That fake over-entusiasm announcing the miz was awesome lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Mysterio DVD should be pretty good.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> RAW needs Alcia Fox back the first ever undefined Diva's Champion.


She then has to have a 60 minute iron man match vs melina in a hell in a cell


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Damn Melina. Jobber entrance. Squash match. future endeavored? #shrug
> 
> Bellas are botchtastic on the mic


This. She's bound to get fired asap. For sure.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Now we know why Laycool was pushed so hard.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was distracted when watching the divas match


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

see, and people didnt like laycool when they were around, you dont know what you got til its gone folks. divas who can actually talk for 1 minute without fuckin up.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Has a match list been released for the Mysterio DVD yet?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Where's the LUGZ BOOT OF THE WEEK ?


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Felt like Melina made much more of an impact out of all the divas in that match/segment.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Seriously.....why couldn't the mic die in the Bellas hand like it did with Punk 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I liked LayCool, well half of it.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

vanderhevel said:


> see, and people didnt like laycool when they were around, you dont know what you got til its gone folks. divas who can actually talk for 1 minute without fuckin up.


I fucking loved Lay Cool


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

Inertia said:


> Miz still looking completely irrelevant after being fed to Cena I see.


thats what i was thinking. he looks mid card


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

(when in fcw) and to believe The Bellas threatened to quit if they didnt get called up to the main roster..lmao. seriously?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Melina won't be getting released anytime soon! Whoever said that made me lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA > Bellas


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> Now we know why Laycool was pushed so hard.




u don't know what u got till it's gone eh?
laycool weren't exactly promo masters, but miles better than this weak bella crap-ola


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't believe Kelly Kelly, the new ECW's softcore stripper has been pushed as far as she has. Must be Vinces cup of tea...dirty old man


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoping Miz does alright out there. Not expecting anything Punk level, I just hope he can hang enough.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh yay, another A-Ry/Miz segment....i can hardly contain my excitement


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz and Alex fuck buddies forever!!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Disciple514 said:


> Seriously.....why couldn't the mic die in the Bellas hand like it did with Punk 3 weeks ago?


Because it happened 2 weeks ago, not 3.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

crowd with literally no reaction for Miz


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It simply comes down to: Who would you rather have sit on your face-

A. Kelly Kelly
B. LayCool
C. The Bellas


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lou76 said:


> (when in fcw) and to believe The Bellas threatened to quit if they didnt get called up to the main roster..lmao. seriously?


When i read that i was like i woulda dropped them ho's!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

DubC said:


> LAYLA > Bellas


Naturally.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

money in the bank hype should be great


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Does the hand sign Miz makes mean anything?

Did RAW _really_ crash Twitter?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

lou76 said:


> (when in fcw) and to believe The Bellas threatened to quit if they didnt get called up to the main roster..lmao. seriously?


Let's be honest, if you're Johnny Ace, and the Bellas are either gonna quit, or give you a BJ for a pair of contracts, you're not gonna go with Option A.

That said, no one but Johnny Ace should be glad about that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RAW Divas need a new heel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoeSqzzJc0A


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love when they completely spin facts in their favor :lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Miz is losing his steam slowly. Punk taking over his heel heat. Miz should turn face.

"Miz + Riley sitting in a tree....."


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Jeff Hardy style promo on a ladder I see.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Jeff Hardy style promo on a ladder I see.


Shawn Michaels style promo on a ladder. Circa 1994.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Jeff Hardy style promo on a ladder I see.


I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

He's used to being on top...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-Ry 3:16 is need asap.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Samee said:


> Does the hand sign Miz makes mean anything?


yes, it's letter M for Miz


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh god Miz down do your same real world everyone didn't take me seriously speech again


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"The taste"? Did... did Miz try to eat the briefcase? Is that why it was so dinged up? Teethmarks?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lou76 said:


> (when in fcw) and to believe The Bellas threatened to quit if they didnt get called up to the main roster..lmao. seriously?


I wish Johnny Ace just told them to fuck off.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Where's the LUGZ BOOT OF THE WEEK ?


:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is very good.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

guest101 said:


> He's used to being on top...


:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok so we finally got comfirmation that Miz goes ontop.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is great


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

same old shit, just a differnt day.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Miz used to be awesome. Miz shud turn face.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

THWAGGER???


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Swagger??

marked


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

GO AWAY. NOW !


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

stfu swagger


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, who gives a fuck about Swagger?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Swagger's hair is looking pretty funny lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BIFF!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Swagger has What About Mary hair..lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> see, and people didnt like laycool when they were around, you dont know what you got til its gone folks. divas who can actually talk for 1 minute without fuckin up.


I don't know what you were watching, but LayCool's promos were just as painful.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Pyro has officially just lost wood.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL. Really?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

BUUUUURN by Miz


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lmfao miz owned swagger


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh no. They are letting Bourne talk.:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaoo poor swagger


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

No you don't


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger needs his eagle back.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oooooh i get it, they're all coming out


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT, Evan's voice.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Bourne oh no


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> Swagger??
> 
> marked


Ditto + Evan Bourne


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Bourne with a mic? What???


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Evan Bourne. OH YEA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Miz shittin' on Thwagger


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Miz buries Swagger with one quick question


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Uh Oh, Bourne on the mic..........:lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this the first time Evan Bourne has actually been on a mic?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao burn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EVAN


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

jesus christ.

who let that little kid grab a mic?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SOS...my name ain't Shelton


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

who is this lil fella....past his bed-time..oh, it's evan bourne


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't believe Jack Swagger won the WHC, what a fucking joke.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I very well could be wrong, but I sense that the WWE is finally about to pull the trigger on a major storyline that we haven't seen in quite sometime. It wouldn't surprise me one bit to see Cena screwed out of the title this coming Sunday by none other than Vince Mcmahon himself.
The "He's lost his edge and is no longer the evil bastard he once was" segment with Ziggler and Drew kind of leads me to believe Vince will interfere in some capacity and possibly become alligned with CM Punk by the end of the pay per view. I just don't see the show ending with Cena overcoming the odds again or whoever wins that match losing to the money in the bank winner. It's just to obvious.

This would allow Cena some time off and give Punk what he wants all at the same time. He would most definitely be the focal point of the company while Cena takes a little vacation. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but then again, maybe it's not.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

EVAN VOICE ROFL!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I sense a tag match about to happen.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Never give Bourne the mic....EVER!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

NO, KOFI ON THE MIC arrrgh


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd lol if they turned Bourne's mic off.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

They're saving Riley for last because of his theme song, aren't they? lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kofi with a mic. *creams*


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ugh kofi...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger got owned by Miz btw.


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

That's right, Evan. You're a special boy, and don't let anyone else tell you different.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i need more warning to put my sunglasses on before Kofi comes out, his gear is brighter than Sheamus ffs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i hate when everyone comes to the ring and says the same thing.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

damn its so obvious Miz destroys all these guys on the mic


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AWWWW EVAN BLESS HIS HEART!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope Shelton Benjamin comes out and tells them to GTFO his ring. Cause he made MITB


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kofi is quite good on the mic
very comfortable


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

thank you kofi for reminding us what a MITB match is


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Del Rio's gonna be the last to come out and he's gonna bitch about having to be in the MITB match.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> SOS...my name ain't Shelton


lmao


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope the mack militant doesn't come out to make a tag team match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes! Truth needed to save this.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

yea they mentioned Edge


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, time for the TRUTH.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

INB4 Tag match


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

truth ahha this is great


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

D'Lo Truth


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

kofi is just embarassing to watch


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nevermind maybe a 3 on 3 match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

R-Truth to save the promo


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Now the crowd wakes up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yall gon get got


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I SOMEHOW FORGOT ABOUT TROOF!!!!!!!!!!
SAVING A SEGMENT ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

DAH ZOOKEEPAH!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE" 

set me free, TROOF :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh no


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Shouldn't someone be at least a little bit concerned that there won't be a WWE title to cash in on?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, I was watching the Home Run Derby.. what did Miz say to Swagger?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

We all gonna get got


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wooooo Truth!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

AFROPHOBIA. WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck acrophobia


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

i got acrophobia


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

Evan was good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God Truth is so repetitive. Pretty sure he's done this promo for 5 weeks straight.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lmfao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao what is Truth talking about?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth = BOSS


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Look at the segregation in the ring.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's scared of spiders! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
This is f'n awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Truth and Miz are entertaining on the mic. Swagger Bourne and Kofi should just be quiet.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Cole laughing on commentary has got me going too.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao Wtf?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Truth is killin' it....


"...I'm afraid of them too!"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

R-Truth is making Michael Cole giggle like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao

R-Truth is fucking awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao What the fuck is Truth talking about?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

What the hell, Truth...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The TRUTH shall set you free!

LOL, I agree with R-Truth...loving CM Punk at the moment but we shouldn't forget about how great R-Truth's been lately, we need more than 1 guy being pushed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

THAT BRIEFCASE GONNA GET GOT


I hate Truth but he is hilarious


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DA' GRITS GON' HIT DA FAN


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Truth is so good on the mic as a heel he can spew random bullshit about spiders and make it interesting.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

YA ALL


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha Truth. Cole is corpsing


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

God, I love the Truth!!!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Headliner said:


> lmao what is Truth talking about?


I don't think even he knows anymore


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

awwww shit, this was getting good too


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Really....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

still no Ricardo


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the flying fuck was Truth just talking about?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am avoiding the old joke about Riley attacking Kingston or Truth mistakenly...I wanted to, but I didn't


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I GOT ACROPHOBIA!"

TROOF is amazing


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Truth saved this awful promo. The brief case is going to get GOT.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Time for del bore to put everyone to sleep.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Probably the best man on the mic in the entire segment doesn't even get any time on it...


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Destiny etc.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

UNA VERGUENZA!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

This segment has been weak


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Del Rio with the big pop...Truth was hilarious and brought the crowd back to life after Kofi killed it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

With the word TOO, Truth indicated that he's afraid of both heights and spiders, but Jerry Lawler was too stupid to pick up on that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck is going on? :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

r truth sets black people back 20 years.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo's car is sick


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im all for Del Rio, but he ruined that segment, then got owned by his own music


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Incoming tag match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn segment took so long they hid Del Rio's music early.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, the crowd and their camera hogging really annoyed me


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That segment from Truth was hilarious and lol @ botch by music guy


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Del Rio got cut off. :lmao

How many times has Lawler said that 'And I'll bet you'll read it!' line?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

r truth is like the tucan of the movie rio says always to blue when you talk you dont make any sense i going to incorporate fucking sense lol rtruth is so bad that is good and fuck del rio is boring as hell


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

This crowd is absolutely terrible. Is this RAW being held in the Boston Public Library?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I knew it would be a 6 man tag match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

dammit can't we just keep truth & punk talking all night?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know if I would have laughed or punched my TV if Teddy Long just came out of nowhere and made that tag match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The anonymous GM is Teddy Long!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio is your winner, CM Punk get ready Del Rio coming for you!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor Alby being left out of the match.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Didn't see that match coming, Teddy Long must be the anonymous GM


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Anyway tonight I'm predicting an 8 man tag.
> Miz, Del Rio, Truth, & Swagger vs. Rey, Riley, Bourne, & Kofi


Ehh, I was close enough.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A tag match. Who'd have predicted that eh? I love how WWE still has the aility to COMPLETELY SURPRISE me like that after all these years.....


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

RIGHT NOW....after the commercial break.


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

i think i see more Seth Rollins signs in the crowd


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

this crowd is liking tonight's Raw about as much as I am...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ADR has literally laid waste to the meaning of the word "destiny". He says it so much that it has no bite at all.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

del rio boring again...


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good segment got a chance to hype money in the bank nice 6 man tag good job


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Del Rio crashed the forums.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So it looks like the GM has been taking notes from Teddy Long


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was right ! predictable tag match


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> im all for Del Rio, but he ruined that segment, then *got owned by his own music*


Lol!! He just can't catch a break, can he?!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

'THAT BRIEFCASE IS GONA GET GOT' LOOL 

Jesus, Truth is just too funny. Miz was awesome aswell.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Was hoping Riley would get a little mic time


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

adamheadtrip said:


> This crowd is absolutely terrible. Is this RAW being held in the Boston Public Library?


seriously?

did you not watch the first hour?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Princeton said:


> i think i see more Seth Rollins signs in the crowd


If Punk does leave, he needs to be brought up asap.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Del Rio is boring. But you already know that.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

the crowd is awesome tonight. especially the first hour


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So is this the bit where, after almost everyone capable of cutting a decent promo leaves the company, Vince finally notices that unless people get a chance to improve with a live mic, people will never actually be comfortable with a live mic?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"HOLD ON A MINUITE NOW PLAYAS WE AIN'T GOING DO IT LIKE THIS TONIGHT WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A TAG MATCH"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

get cut off by your own music :lmao


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Truth Rocks...end of.

I want one of his t-shirts. *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man! Good guys vs bad guys! I was hoping for that! 

Stupid that A-Ry didn't get a word in, yet Bourne did. :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Wheres Ryder at?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Princeton said:


> i think i see more Seth Rollins signs in the crowd


Sort out your sound or your ears or both.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Miz and Truth once again outshine the rest. Riley is getting no mic time, no build up. I think he's going to win.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

adamheadtrip said:


> This crowd is absolutely terrible. Is this RAW being held in the Boston Public Library?


It's not the crowd. It's the entertainers. Punk got chants. Truth got some heat. Cena got chants. Everybody else got exactly what they've earned...absolutely nothing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Panther said:


> ADR has literally laid waste to the meaning of the word "destiny". He says it so much that it has no bite at all.


So ADR is to wrestling what Tony Schiavone is to play by play.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Am i the only one that thinks Kofi did good on the mic?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Loving this tag match so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Am i the only one that thinks Kofi did good on the mic?


Probably. He wasn't talking about shit.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I very well could be wrong, but I sense that the WWE is finally about to pull the trigger on a major storyline that we haven't seen in quite sometime. It wouldn't surprise me one bit to see Cena screwed out of the title this coming Sunday by none other than Vince Mcmahon himself.
> The "He's lost his edge and is no longer the evil bastard he once was" segment with Ziggler and Drew kind of leads me to believe Vince will interfere in some capacity and possibly become alligned with CM Punk by the end of the pay per view. I just don't see the show ending with Cena overcoming the odds again or whoever wins that match losing to the money in the bank winner. It's just to obvious.
> 
> This would allow Cena some time off and give Punk what he wants all at the same time. He would most definitely be the focal point of the company while Cena takes a little vacation. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but then again, maybe it's not.


I doubt Vince will side with Punk, it's too obvious that would happen.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Show is a top fucking guy.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Del Rio has potential but dammit, stop having him use the word destiny so often! It has no meaning any more.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Am i the only one that thinks Kofi did good on the mic?


He seemed really relaxed like he did in his feud with orton.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fat Show


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> It's not the crowd. It's the entertainers. Punk got chants. Truth got some heat. Cena got chants. Everybody else got exactly what they've earned...absolutely nothing.


And they'll like it, god dammit.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Am i the only one that thinks Kofi did good on the mic?


Nah,I thought he was fine too.

I don't see how he "sucks" on the mic like some people say.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

We want Ryder chants.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

We Want Ryder!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

we want ryder chants....what?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*WE WANT RYDER!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What was that dancing move about? I thought Truth didn't dance for the whiteys anymore?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Am i the only one that thinks Kofi did good on the mic?


No, I think he's sufficient on the mic. He was just boring on the mic tonight. His character is boring as a whole, to be honest.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

we want ryder chants? or am i a crazy man?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Drew, Drew, Drew, Lil Jimmy!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole is botching all over the place tonight.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

whats the point in this, if there is no wwe title?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER OR RIOT


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Bourne sells every move like a rag doll.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryder or Riot, damnit!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

checkcola said:


> So ADR is to wrestling what Tony Schiavone is to play by play.


GOODNESS! WHAT A SPECTACULAR MOVE!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is Cole drunk tonight lol.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

I got acrophobia, yall. Da conspiracy know I'm afraid of heights!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I thought Kofi was good enough tonight and much better then Del Rio. Blah blah blah blah we get it is your destiny now shut up


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WE WANT RYDER !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone else just waiting for Punk vs. McMahon tonight? That's really the only reason why i'm here


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Crowd loving Kofi.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not hearing these Ryder chants...


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

If Kofi ever figures out who his character is; he could be a main-eventer.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Is it me, or do people look utterly STUPID when they do the "boom, boom, boom" claps with him in the ring?? God, they look DUMB!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Samee said:


> Bourne sells every move like a rag doll.


not hard to do when you weigh 85 pounds


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay this is boring.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match so far liking it alot and may go 15 mins


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

another commercial really? this match wasn't shitty enough without 2 breaks

lmao frank with his cliche comment. never ceases to make me lol for some reason


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Who do you guys wanto see win MITB? I'd mark for a Miz win, maybe R Truth at a push. I really hope they don't continue the Del Rio push. Miz can hang in the main event for a long time, I can't praise this guy enough for how much hes improved on the mic since getting his push awhile back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punched him in the back of his head


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're definitely getting these ads out of the way. And I'm not mad at all! 
Ending segment will be an A+

Captain America better not disappoint!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Ryder or Riot, damnit!


I Choose answer C!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

EC_Mark said:


> If Kofi ever figures out who his character is; he could be a main-eventer.


he did. 

he was.

he got Orton burried.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wrong AGAIN Cole! Edge won MITB once. He won the other briefcase from Mr. Kennedy who won the 2007 MITB.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kofi is cool to watch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This match seems off, they are probably tired from that tour.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

As much as I'd like to see Riley win MITB I'd be shocked if it was anyone besides Del Rio


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Meerkat ads > This match


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Is it me, or do people look utterly STUPID when they do the "boom, boom, boom" claps with him in the ring?? God, they look DUMB!!




u should see an awesome GIF from the WWE 2011 draft with half the roster doing it


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Kofi is so over. Anyone think he may actually win MITB? I personally want Miz or Truth.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Punk & Truth were great on the mic and kofi i thought was okay, but im afraid ADR is losing alot of momentum at a dangerous rate. Swagger & Bourne were awful as well during that segment which was no shock to me at all.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Everything just needs to hurry the fuck up so we can get to Punk/Vince.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tha_Frost said:


> Who do you guys wanto see win MITB?


R-Truth, don't think it would make sense if anybody else won it at this stage in time, TBH.


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Alright I've finally cleaned myself up after the opening Punk segment. I'm gonna have to ditch the Kleenex and get some Bounty Extra Soft for the contract negotiations though.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Im hoping Riley wins MITB


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Kofi is so over. Anyone think he may actually win MITB? I personally want Miz or Truth.


Sadly, I got a bad feeling ADR will win it. Any of the others would be a better option, but the WWE seems hell bend to force feed him to us.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone chanting Boring


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Kofi is just another Shelton Benjamin (oddly enough his theme sounds like it has his name in it) They are both athletic, quite good on the mic, do the crazy stuff in mitb matches and could do well in the main event but will never get the chance, imo anyways.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LMAO at jerry saying Cena not superman


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> he did.
> 
> he was.
> 
> he got Orton burried.



It was more-so how he was booked after his feud with Orton. His feud with Orton made him relevant, and a lot bigger than beforehand.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Double DDT!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

He IS Superman !


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOORING chants.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes,he is superman,Lawler...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

King said "John Cena is not Superman." HAHA right.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

ADR will win and face Cena at SummerSlam, it's his destiny


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-RY 3:16


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

GET UP

Come on

GET UP

Come on


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Panther said:


> Wrong AGAIN Cole! Edge won MITB once. He won the other briefcase from Mr. Kennedy who won the 2007 MITB.


Kennedy doesn't exist in WWE anymore.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Someone chanting Boring




and i thought that was only reserved for diva matches


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

eeaarrgggggcomeoneaarrrrrrrcomeoneaarr


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ADR is going to win MITB or fued with cena in August one or the other.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Riley pins.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GET UP! COME ON! :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can they give A-Ry a new finisher?? Please!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Riley should use the spear. I mean he was a college linebacker after all (albeit in the ACC, but still).


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Panther said:


> Wrong AGAIN Cole! Edge won MITB once. He won the other briefcase from Mr. Kennedy who won the 2007 MITB.


It's already bad enough that Cena made a reference to Kurt Angle earlier, I think Vince would get really pissed off if Micheal Cole made a reference to Mr Anderson.

And Riley getting the pin there after no mic time? WTF?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

riley mega botch....could see him preparing for that SCF for like 5 seconds


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Why the FUCK has the match been given 3 segments?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ARY FOR MITB PLEASE.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## N-como (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve. said:


> Kofi is just another Shelton Benjamin (oddly enough his theme sounds like it has his name in it) They are both athletic, quite good on the mic, do the crazy stuff in mitb matches and could do well in the main event but will never get the chance, imo anyways.


Except Shelton was a juco national champ and all american wrestler.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

They all got got by ADR lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice pink shirt, bro.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Man, Del Rio makes beating the shit out of everyone with a ladder boring...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Del rio cleaning house was actually a nice touch.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Goddamn, that thrown ladder looked sore.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Where's Mysterio? Isn't he in MITB?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHO doesn't want to wear the ribbon?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no MYSTERIO tonight.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Del rio Chants

lol @ people who don't think he would be hella over a a face


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ouch, that hurt Miz, I bet.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy Crap! What was the point of that bump that Miz just took??? He probably actually just hurt his arm. 
He threw that ladder HARD!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well...I think its pretty obvious Del Rio is winning MITB. He just destroyed EVERYONE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So..

What were you guys saying about ADR winning MITB?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow he finally did something different. About time


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Del Rio does all that and he still can't get any reaction :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A Ry 3:16 says I'm somewhat generic.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i wonder if after his feud with miz is over, if rileys overness will fade, like what happened with wade barrett finished with cena.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Either it's me, or ADR just injured everyone lol


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's official Del Rio wins MITB


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> ADR will win and face Cena at SummerSlam, it's his destiny


By "destiny," do you mean "the show rundown?"


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WHERES LITTLE REY AT ??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

King™ said:


> Where's Mysterio?


WHO CARES!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Del rio is sick in ladder matches.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So it's either Mysterio or Ryder getting the final segment before Punk/Vince. Well we know who it'll be. (FACK)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> i wonder if after his feud with miz is over, if rileys overness will fade, like what happened with wade barrett finished with cena.


Watch A-Ri get stuck in a pointless feud with the Bellas and lose all the steam he's built up.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> A Ry 3:16 says I'm somewhat generic.


I guess he and the guy in your sig have something in common.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> WHO CARES!


I do.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Fantastic promo! So pumped!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Mysterio works for K-Swiss now


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> i wonder if after his feud with miz is over, if rileys overness will fade, like what happened with wade barrett finished with cena.


Nah, there's only one face like Cena in WWE. There's a couple of different heels Riley can feud with, who are on Miz's level or better.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is awesome wwe is awesome sometimes lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Del Rio does all that and he still can't get any reaction :lmao


Crowd was (faintly) chanting Del Rio. So confused.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

N-como said:


> Except Shelton was a juco national champ and all american wrestler.


I know that dude, i was comparing their WWe career's and i just see Kofi's being simular to Benjamin's... close but no cigar. It's a shame really.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

vince has turned into a pussy, i think this compeny would be better off once he is dead.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I cant wait for this punk segment!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

DubC said:


> Del rio is sick in ladder matches.




agreed


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Video packages like this are the reason I've wanted to work in the production department of this company since I was 8 years old.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> I guess he and the guy in your sig have something in common.


Yep, there are loads of bleached blonde fellows like Ziggler on Raw. Good job.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so was it actually Punk's promo that woke Vince from his coma? 

or did i miss something where he woke up?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

anyone else hear "Del Rio" chants while he was in the ring with the ladder?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

FUCK OFF, no McIntyre entrance. FFS Fuck you WWE


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

anther riveting handicap match! great raw, right frank!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Dolph. He's the US champion and he still doesn't matter on the show. Vicki is more over than him.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Son of a bitch I forgot about this. Make it quick Show.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DOLPH


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZIGGLER AGAIN! Wooooooo oh and and ad break AGAIN!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no broken dreams theme music


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Forgot about this match...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No entrance for McIntyre lol


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

No McIntyre theme


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

#itskindahisgimmick


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> so was it actually Punk's promo that woke Vince from his coma?
> 
> or did i miss something where he woke up?


LMAO, I feel like 99% of the viewing audience completely forgot about that.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Yep, there are loads of bleached blonde fellows like Ziggler on Raw. Good job.


did you miss the weeks where his hair was brown? and he could have been just another jobber?


also Ziggles screams LOUD walking down the ramp lol


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL at Drew just power walking to the ring. He really didn't appreciate being stuck Ziggler's bitch did he?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I give Dolph credit for actually wearing the belt as a belt. It's just unfortunate it's 5000% too big for him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Son of a bitch I forgot about this. Make it quick Show.


that, good sir, is what she said.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

dam no broken dreams theme.... looks like no Ryder tonight.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

McIntyre just standing in the ring, probably thinking to himself: "It's been so long since I've gotten T.V time. Wtf can I do to get noticed?"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> did you miss the weeks where his hair was brown? and he could have been just another jobber?
> 
> 
> also Ziggles screams LOUD walking down the ramp lol


The brown hair is supposed to be erased from our memories, apparently... "Mr. Ziggles..." The genius that is John Morrison. :no:


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I give Dolph credit for actually wearing the belt as a belt. It's just unfortunate it's 5000% too big for him.


Na Ziggler just wears his belts loose.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be any point to them making a big thing out of the storyline where Cena gets 'fired' if he loses when Punk has already said earlier on in the show that it's all just part of a storyllne anyway, lol

They're still trying to promote kayfabe even though the main bad guy in thr storyline (Punk) is pissing all over it, LMAO.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What kind of idiot would shave underwater with sharks nearby?


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I give Dolph credit for actually wearing the belt as a belt. It's just unfortunate it's 5000% too big for him.


It's super size - a satire on the American free-market culture.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So much for Drew being a rising star XD no Broken Dreams FTL


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

It is cool that Ziggler wears his belt... It's not cool that they booked two handicap matches.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah it been a great raw in my opinon great first segment money in the bank segment was good tag match was good good hype for money in the bank and an amazing contract signing coming up could be great raw. The handicap match is to hype mark henry match up which is good


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fansdjfhadsongdijdakfdsfkladsf RESCUE ME FAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWKK CANT WAIT!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> so was it actually Punk's promo that woke Vince from his coma?
> 
> or did i miss something where he woke up?


:lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
No one has even mentioned that! I completely forgot! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> What kind of idiot would shave underwater with sharks nearby?


A MANLY MAN OBVIOUSLY GRRR!

I'm glad someone else (probably from GB) finds that hilarious.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please make this quick..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> What kind of idiot would shave underwater with sharks nearby?


Chuck Norris. He been doing it everyday for years.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena gonna make that rainbow tap out


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Put him in a sleeper Mr.Ziggles!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So tag titles buried hr1, now US title in hr2? hahaha


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> The brown hair is supposed to be erased from our memories, apparently... "Mr. Ziggles..." The genius that is John Morrison. :no:


wait what? Morrison

im confused lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ToxieDogg said:


> Chuck Norris. He been doing it everyday for years.


Never saw that on Walker...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> What kind of idiot would shave underwater with sharks nearby?


You can go swimming with baby sharks for like 40 dollars


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

hopefully this match is extra quick.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> wait what? Morrison
> 
> im confused lol


LOL, referring to him giving Ziggler the name MR ZIGGLES, way back on Smackdown.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love shit-talking Henry. Until the matches start.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why in the world is Big Show v Mark Henry a PPV match?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"If I charge you for air, you keep your bill paid"

that line is BOSS.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I would swim with sharks for free tbh


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

if i charge fo air, you keep yo bill paid!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did McIntyre get more buff than he was?

If these two do well I see a new tag team....

Perfect Dreams
Dream Perfection


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why the hell would Mark Henry be scared of giants when he's a huge guy himself? fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Please make this quick..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No one has even mentioned that! I completely forgot! :lmao :lmao :lmao


He's shown up before this. They didn't give an explanation of course.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Oh you gotta be kidding me!" :lmao!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*OH GAWD! YA KIDDEN MEHH?!!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Why in the world is Big Show v Mark Henry a PPV match?


To groom Henry for a program with Randy, I'd assume. Not that I pay much attention to Smackdown, so...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice,the champ of the match tags like a coward...


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> What kind of idiot would shave underwater with sharks nearby?


Sharkboy


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

What's the point of a handicap match if it's a tag match?


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone know a good formula to remove these CM Spunk(see what I did there?) stains from my boxers?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Drew genuinely looks like he doesn't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

All I can picture in my head right now is "BURY HIM!" (instead of "FINISH HIM") in the Mortal Kombat voice.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip drew


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope this ends quick


----------



## PaiNatal (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm loving the fact that my stream doesn't have commentary. Makes Raw so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Drew getting destroyed. "YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME".

He just got DQ'd?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

was there a point to this match??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, referring to him giving Ziggler the name MR ZIGGLES, way back on Smackdown.


ahhh i see, don't watch Smackdown so i figured that was a forum given name lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Chosen Jobber.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Woo Ziggler wins! and Drew gets buryed deeper


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Who the fuck did Drew piss off?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

ARGHHH GOD YAR KELLIN MEH!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was the most pointless shit imaginable. Where the hell is Ziggler?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah to make big show dominant again build the match for ppv


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Another burying by Big Show ugh


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

thats a win for the pair, right?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

OLOLOLOOLOLOL


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Somebody gon' get they ass kicked, Somebody gon' get their wig split


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mcintyre died
NVM thought he was under them


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Was Henry too late there? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The fuck just happened?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What the fuck lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Was... that... meant to go... like... that?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

lmao at Drew McIntyre going from "The chosen one" to a slightly taller Trent Barreta.


Failed spot there IMO.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hah! That was awesome, all three over the edge.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK DID DREW GO? :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i *NEED* a gif of that


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Drew was crushed underneath them.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

On a fuckin' air mattress?! Ooooo, dangerous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what that was supposed to be.

Are they selling or laughing?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Did I just hear "holy shit" chants


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Was Henry supposed to go over the edge too?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

hahahaha was henry suppose to fall too?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know why some of the WWE crowd was shouting holy shit. I've seen alot worse.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2 "Holy Sh**" chants started by Henry! nicely done.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Where did McIntyre go? :lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats Drew McIntyre, you are Raw's equivalent to the audio guy.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

holy shit that was awesome


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm more worried about Drew. I think he missed the padding.

Edit: I even saw the ref give the X sign for Drew.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no, they fell 2 feet on to a thick pile of padding. Hope they're okay.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Drew has just disintegrated into thin air.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What the hell was that? lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Drew is gone


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

mark henry just hit the the pounce


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

What a fucking terrible spot.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Did anyone else think Show and Henry flattened McIntyre there? Still had to suck for Drew. Looked like he took the harder bump.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Holy crap Drew...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Samee said:


> WHERE THE FUCK DID DREW GO? :lmao


He fell to the side.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Drew is dead.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i think i saw the ref do the 'X' sign for mcyintyre


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Does no one care about Drew!?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, ref at the back through up the 'X'.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Meh, I liked it better when there used to be at least a 10 ft drop whenever anybody was pushed off the stage. That didn't impress me at all.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Um..

How about Drew? Hello?

Guy takes a huge spot and he didn't even get camera time? Fuck off.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Still loling at Henry flying


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did McIntyre hit the pad?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

he got chockslamed on the other side still was pretty awesome spot nice


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

No one's checking on Drew, >_>


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Out of time.... So say goodbye....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL Henry jumped.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think that was suppose to happen.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh no, they fell 2 feet on to a thick pile of padding. Hope they're okay.


I doubt there were any survivors


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Drew was absorbed by Mark Henrys fat


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Drew and the audio guy have been knocked out of our reality


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They're there focusing on the 2 fuckers, but is McIntyre ok?

He looked like he took a really awkward bump


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Funny,looks like that one who got pwned by the fall was Drew...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So the ref's are concerned over Show and Mark, but don't give a shit about Drew who was higher up in the air? The refs are just like WWe creative then.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy Shit, DREW GOT KILLED BY TWO HUGE ELEPHANTS!!!


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

X for Drew. What a stupid spot.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG im scared


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel sorry for Drew getting squashed by 2 fatty's


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought Drew had been crushed


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im still fucking laughing

:lmao:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

silv3rcut said:


> X for Drew. What a stupid spot.


Yeah it looked so stupid. It's not like it was going to make people care more about the match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What did Drew even fall on???


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man drew landed on like lights and stairs and shit...wtf, that spot left no room for the 3rd person to land okay..


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It looked like Drew hit the padding just barely....I wonder if that part he was on caved in down to the floor. Fuck man I hope he's okay.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lol in an airbag


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope he didn't break his back or neck... he landed horribly. You could tell they were trying to keep the cameras away from him. Really hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Drew got GOT!!!!!


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> What did Drew even fall on???


Concrete I think.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Disrespect Vince...and you get squashed.



Literally.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> What did Drew even fall on???


Nothing, since he has nothing to fall back on after that burial.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Woooo Fenway!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> Disrespect Vince...and you get squashed.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally.


RIMSHOT.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That looked like a painful bump for Drew holy crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Henry might of fucked up that whole spot.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!



> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> Drew McIntyre hasn't been manhandled like this since he got divorced. #RAWTonight
> 5 minutes ago


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool spot. If they make the Henry/Show match FCA then it could be watchable.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's injure Drew.... just cause.

What was the desired outcome of this? 2 options: 1) Drew somehow gets fucing crushed by 800 pounds of ass or 2) Drew misses the gimmick tables and hits concrete.

Shit, They focus on the FUCKING ANGLE and meanwhile in the back Drew is still getting worked on. They done goofed.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> What did Drew even fall on???


His future endeavors.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

ROFL I love how Drew got thrown to the other end of the stage and theres a good chance he was lying fucked up but they still cut to Big Show with his arm round Henry like they were sharing a romantic night in a king size bed.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Errr... hello? Why are they detracting from Drew? I hope he isn't legit hurt, fuck.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Soo, sorry if this is a stupid question, but what does the ref signalling the "X" mean? I would assume it means that an actual injury occured.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor drew, i hope he is okay.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think Henry ran towards them to fast and couldn't stop


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't bother mentioning Drew. It's okay. I'm more concerned with the Big Show taking a rare bump.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry for being a noob, but does an X sign mean there is something wrong?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> *lmao at Drew McIntyre going from "The chosen one" to a slightly taller Trent Barreta.*
> 
> 
> Failed spot there IMO.



LOL


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Just get on with the damn Punk/vince segment aleady, it's like 3.45am over here in the UK now


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Striker said:


> His future endeavors.


Hopefully he's seriously hurt so you'll feel bad for saying that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck that, hope Drew's okay.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Was that the "He's still alive!" polite applause for Drew right as they cut the MitB promo?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

daryl74 said:


> sorry for being a noob, but does an X sign mean there is something wrong?


Yeah it means there was a legit injury.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

we get it with the mitb match. we dont need to see a promo for it.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ryder trumped by a useless MitB vignette. Boolshed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yay another time filler


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

What was that whistling and cheering in the background for? Drew being carried off?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn Drew goes to that, man it sucks they injure the future for a damn segment with ppl who suck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> sorry for being a noob, but does an X sign mean there is something wrong?


means a legit injury


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Errr... hello? Why are they detracting from Drew? I hope he isn't legit hurt, fuck.



Yes. Legitimate injury.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

What do you guys mean when you say "Drew got the x". Explain yo'self


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

what another great package wow


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> sorry for being a noob, but does an X sign mean there is something wrong?


if something goes wrong/someone gets hurt legit refs put an X up to a certain camera


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So, I just read the first few pages and saw all the mentions of thinking Punk was talking about Benoit when he mentioned the death part.

Am I the only one who thought he was talking about Randy Savage? That got worldwide attention and would be acceptable to mention on WWE air.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Samee said:


> What was that whistling and cheering in the background for? Drew being carried off?


Drew being scraped off the floor.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ladder matches pre 2008 >>> this shit


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They should give Shelton a royalty check just for this promo.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kennedy, Booker, Edge, Benjamin, Carlito, Jericho, Finlay, MVP sightings


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

ToxieDogg said:


> Just get on with the damn Punk/vince segment aleady, it's like 3.45am over here in the UK now


damn you're dedicated. it'll be good i think


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

yea after rewatching it I think Drew got dropped right on some fucking stairs

ZOMG HOPE HENRY AND BIG SHOW ARE OK FROM THAT BUMP


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ryder trumped by a useless MitB vignette. Boolshed.



That means that his appearance last week was pointless.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess Drew will be dreaming of broken bones after that


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daniel Bryan to win then cash in on Punk :side:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> sorry for being a noob, but does an X sign mean there is something wrong?


Yep, means a legit, or suspected legit injury has occured.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Svart said:


> What do you guys mean when you say "Drew got the x". Explain yo'self


He has a legitimate injury.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

last years song was sooo much better


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

epic MITB vid


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like how these MITB promos mainly consist of Shelton Benjamin. They really need to get him back.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

i really hope drew is ok.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LET'S GET THIS STARTED!!!!!!
Ahhh!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

EightSeven said:


> if something goes wrong/someone gets hurt legit refs put an X up to a certain camera


Yes, but there have indeed been cases where the refs put up the X sign and it's still a part of kayfabe. It's been done to fool people into thinking someone's been really hurt.

So at this stage, it's hard to know when it's legit and when it's not.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ITS TIME


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm guessing and PREDICTING...no contract is signed. McMahon wants everyone to get the PPV so they can wait to see what happens lol


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

money in the bank should be ppv of the year and wow contract signing going to be epic


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> LMAO!!!!!


Epic quote haha


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck yes I cannot wait.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Buckley said:


> I like how these MITB promos mainly consist of Shelton Benjamin. They really need to get him back.


Just for the MITB matches?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

inb4 forum crash


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> That means that his appearance last week was pointless.


That is unless he comes out in another Otunga/Cutty segment next week. If not, then it's pointless.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I like how these MITB promos mainly consist of Shelton Benjamin. They really need to get him back.


Sign him only to run down the ramp. Run up the ladder. Clothesline. Run out of the arena.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Buckley said:


> I like how these MITB promos mainly consist of Shelton Benjamin. They really need to get him back.


so they can mis-use, ignore, and bury him in the lower mid-card again?

no thanks.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Yes, but there have indeed been cases where the refs put up the X sign and it's still a part of kayfabe. It's been done to fool people into thinking someone's been really hurt.
> 
> So at this stage, it's hard to know when it's legit and when it's not.


Yea but this is Drew McIntyre. He is in no feuds or story lines. He is most likely legit injured.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

get your kleenex ready


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Just watching Punk walk down the hall before the break gave my a chubby. Time to grab the KY gel which I've siphoned into a homemade bottle that reads "CM gel."


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Contract will 100% not be signed tonight. McMahon wants more ppv buys obviously.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ryder might have been bumped to keep the cameras off the arena as they got Drew. The segments seemed thrown together and long for this time in the show... really hard to concentrate at the moment...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Well Sin Cara in a ladder match, my count is 12 botches and one death.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe Drew can use that botch as leverage to get a push out of pity. :argh:


----------



## Oximoron (Jun 30, 2011)

i smell dolph ziggler vs drew mcintyre since he didnt help him


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RedMan1234 said:


> Contract will 100% not be signed tonight. McMahon wants more ppv buys obviously.


WCW Nitro ending?

Punk is looking over the contract, as Schiavone screams "WILL HE SIGN IT?! MONEY IN THE BANK THIS SUNDAY!"


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

the look on Vince's face looked to me like 'damn.. shouldn't have okay'd that spot'

I may be over analyzing things though


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Yes, but there have indeed been cases where the refs put up the X sign and it's still a part of kayfabe. It's been done to fool people into thinking someone's been really hurt.
> 
> So at this stage, it's hard to know when it's legit and when it's not.


Yea, but I do not think McIntyre would warrant a fake x. He rarely makes it onto RAW these days...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Forum crash in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Brye said:


> Maybe Drew can use that botch as leverage to get a push out of pity. :argh:


It could actually benefit him in the long run giving him something to return from.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk to spit in McMahon's face.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shit is about to get entertaining Vince+Punk=good tv
bring it


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

RedMan1234 said:


> Contract will 100% not be signed tonight. McMahon wants more ppv buys obviously.


This! It'll just be fun to listen to..here we go!!!! :gun::gun:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow 20 minutes for this? 

shit's gonna get real


edit: can't wait for Punk's pop after this


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> WCW Nitro ending?
> 
> Punk is looking over the contract, as Schiavone screams "WILL HE SIGN IT?! MONEY IN THE BANK THIS SUNDAY!"


Titter!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

NO CHANCE IN HELL! Vinny Mac!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So these 2 fuckers legit fucked McIntyre up?

Fucking unbelievable :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The wrestlers could learn from Vince. That's how you play to the crowd.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brye said:


> Maybe Drew can use that botch as leverage to get a push out of pity. :argh:


you know what, i was just thinking that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VINCENT KENNEDY MCMAHON


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol vince is the best


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vince is so awesome :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe Vince has lost his mind.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Vince is senile lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What the fuck Vince? LOL


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Buckley said:


> Yea but this is Drew McIntyre. He is in no feuds or story lines. He is most likely legit injured.


No, he doesn't have to be in a storyline for that to happen. They may be doing it to put over the person or people doing the injuring, making them that much more monster-like.

Not saying he's not really hurt, but that sign has been used more often than not over the past few years as kayfabe.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Michael Cole has his own Chapter in the McMahon Kiss My Ass Club


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

rofl Vince with the crowd in the palm of his hand


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL! Vince reacting to the Ryder sign!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

epic arm flapping power march


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

McMahon pointing out the Ryder poster. hah


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Vince making the crowd wake up! 
HE SIMPLY JUST OWNS!!!!

He stopped for the Ryder sign :lmao :lmao!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Did McMahon just point and shake his head at that Zack Ryder sign?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Vince


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Vince stopped to acknowledge a Zack Ryder sign. Love it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince is owning diss shit right now.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Crowd is piss poor.

Better be no ad-breaks now.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wasn't that Cena's dad?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Vince pointing at a Ryder sign and either smiling and/or laughing. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucknugget Cena, Sr is in the arena. Shit is about to go down.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'VE GOT GRAPEFRUITS OF STEEL!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Did I just see a beachball in the crowd? lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena's Dad.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Steve. said:


> Wasn't that Cena's dad?


Yes


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I mark out for just about anything Vince does


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Fucknugget Cena, Sr is in the arena. Shit is about to go down.


Punk's gonna slap the shit out of him.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

OH SHIT LOOK HE OWNED ZACK RYDER


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

God Vince needs to shut up before I blow my Punk load prematurely.


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha someone threw a beach ball into the ring, but it missed.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol at people thinking he stopped for a Ryder sign of all things. He stopped for the dude dressed up as Hulk Hogan.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> LOL! Vince reacting to the Ryder sign!


:lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Unless Rocky shoves your face into the big 'Kis, eh boss?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CM Plank? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince is definitely siding with Cena or Punk come the ppv. I'm still calling a Cena turn.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

PUNKER!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk needs the megaphone.

cookie monster, Vince.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cm plank lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Punk's gonna slap the shit out of him.


DOWN GOES CENA! DOWN GOES CENA!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

what happened to this crowd lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO.... Punk's walk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk in goat mode right now.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

No megaphone?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Punk.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

@ZackRyder said:


> Vince McMahon knows I exist


Awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..I need a gif of Punk's power walk


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk's power walk haha


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Vince McMahon knows I exist


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

This is EPIC. Now "SHUDDUP" and listen fools


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk with the imitation of Vince FTW! :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

As soon Punk began the walk I ejaculated. Was it a bit premature? Possibly. But damn It felt good


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> what happened to this crowd lol


They are in awe of CM Punk.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Power struts ftw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WHAT A MANUEVER!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OAIUSHJFLAJISWFLKAMS WHAT A MANEUVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Epicness is about to go down!

"What a manuever!" :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk just made me laugh out loud at 4am.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What a [email protected]@@@!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

LMAO @ WHATaMANUVER


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Did anybody else just see the fucking beach ball? :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh man Vince is not having a legit good night. First Roberts screwing up the entrance, then himself screwing up Punk's name, and now the chair.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

WHAT A MANEUVER!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

what is the kayfabe reason for vince wanting to re sign punk?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

seriously, someone find me the Cena promo where he's flipping out at someone yelling about how they don't like his t-shirts and his arm bands 

please?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm guessing something is going to happen to Cena's dad


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL I can call you Phil right?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

ohohohoh phil ohohohohho


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince needs to say Ring Of Honor one time.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Vince is calling him by his real first name?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhh snip snap.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOAH! 
Phil FTW!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Punk keeps getting better and better. Fantastic accent there.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Just Cm Punk denying the handshake means this will be a special segment


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

because my lawyers looked over your contract Vince 

:rofl


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Did. Not. Expect.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

More shoot for the angle lol. Can I call you Phil?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vince McMahon > CM Punk

You know it's true.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh, Vince, fuck yeah.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'I can call you Phil, right?'

LMAO.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Phil :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL replying the "WHAT?"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

perk one..bang Steph once a week


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

This is goooooood


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll kick you in the nuts and you'll smile and like it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

PUNK IS A FUCKING EPIC GOD!!!

I'll Kick You In The Nuts!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOAH!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Holy shit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk got in gear, and all taped up.....to not fight at all tonight?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao do it punk! kick him in the nuts!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy shit this guy has potential to be one of the greatest heels ever. This segment is just gold already and it just started.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Your jet smells LoL


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Vince is being pretty humble...to be sitting through this...work or not.


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

When Punk replied the the fan yelling what with "He said don't push me" I experienced the ecstasy that is known as the double orgasm. I too thought it was a myth but I have been happily proved wrong.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So many gif spots for Punk tonight. "I'll kick you in the nuts and you will look at me and smile." The best in the world folks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this Phil Brooks guy is awesome.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow, Punk's just going plain old crazy now, lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao omg


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That shit used to be bananas. :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bring back WWE ice cream bars...YES!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES!!! BRING BACK THE ICE CREAM BARS!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

huge pop for the ice cream bars 

those were awesome


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao the Ice Cream bars damn those were good!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Biggest pop of the night goes to WWE Ice Cream Bars lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh god, please put Punk's face on the turnbuckles just for one night.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

WWE Ice Cream Bars!

Hell yeah!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This chant is amazing!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fucking YES! The ice cream bars!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

perk two bring back Colt..and the XFL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWE ICE CREAM BARS FTW!!!!!

"I want my face on the turnbuckles"

They're flipping out for the bars!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ice cream! LMAO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PUNK IS A BAUCE!

ICE CREAM BARS chant :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LMFAO at the huge pop for WWE ice cream bars.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll Pay To See That!


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK now...he's going too far...lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is good stuff.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The ice cream bars gets the loudest pop of the night. This is just pure gold.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ice Cream bars


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cm punk resurrecting the crowd lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Babyface turn for Punk.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ice cream bars? This is fucking great!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG Punk is killing it on the mic!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

this is too fucking good


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

This is looking like it's gonna be Punk's best promo yet.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hah, awesome shot taken at the Rock


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ICE BARS RULE!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

YES! Time for Punk to try to steal the last spot at WM. Love it.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i never got a chance to have a wwe ice cream bar


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OK, I just came.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

colt cabana's name needs to be said.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Were they booing the rock? :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Obviously Vince is gonna rip up his contract.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> LMFAO at the huge pop for WWE ice cream bars.


the people know what's up


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> i never got a chance to have a wwe ice cream bar


YOU MISSED OUT... THEY WERE SO FUCKING GREAT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CM Punk is a God. This is an undeniable fact.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Anti-Bullying campaign mentioned again lmao


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Shame on anyone who says Punk isn't as good as the Rock on the mic. Dwayne couldn't cut a promo like this to save his life.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Too epic


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

We finally heard about the Bully campaign.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is PLATINUM!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

COLT CABANA


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

He's dropping Colt's name in 3...2...1...


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

God, as much as these people love Punk, I do NOT want him to turn "face"!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

And i jizzed in my pants


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince cannot let this man walk out of this company


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Colt reference!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't remember the last time I marked out this much during a live segment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He just dropped the name. 

My God.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy fucking moly.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LUKE GALLOWS FUCK THE WORLD!!!

CM PUNK YOUR THE MOTHER FUCKING BEST!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is the most beautiful thing in the world.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

holy fuck promo of the year of the year omg omg


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FACE TURN I THINK.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gotta love CM PUNK.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Only Boston would boo The Rock.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*
THIS IS AWESOME!!*


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Take it, Vince, take it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Gallows STRAIGHT EDGE SOCIETY FTW


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is quite good.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

CM PUNK IS THE VOICE OF THE IWC!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm marking so hard right now!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT this is an EPIC promo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Luke Gallows got a mention too.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

CM Punk is the God damn Messiah!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuck, motherfuck, motherfuckin, motherfuckin' epic!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy Luke Gallows reference.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This is shocking.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, you can't make this shit up. This is even better than two weeks ago!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this is the most legendary promo in years!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

CM GOD! CM GOD! CM GOD!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

GOLD. 'nuff said


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince you pussy, what happen to your grapefruits


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Colt Cobana and Luke Gallows!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dollar signs blazing in Vince's eyes right now.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is something special, glad I can say I watched this.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

You can't say vince isn't willing to do his part to make his company successful.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

WE WANT ICE CREAM!!


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Punk needs to give Vince a Pepsi Plunge for the cherry on top.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ this pandering


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"We want wrestling!"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Tyson: Siiiiiiiiiign the contract big boy!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

holy fucking shit 

this is giving me legit goosebumps


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This....

This is what we've all been begging for for years. This angle is definitely the best of the year, and definitely the best in the past 11 years.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow...Punk has turned face?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Shit!! Now he's pandering to the crowd!!! BOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk is amazing


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Does this surpass two weeks ago? I think so.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

When did this face turn take place? lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've never had goosebumps watching wrestling until now. Ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WE WANT ICE CREAM chants!


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

This really sounds like CM Punk is turning face. Loving this!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If ANYONE is against this, they are absolutely brain dead!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM PUNK IN A MATTER OF MINUTES JUST HAS THE ENTIRE ARENA IN THE PALM OF HIS HANDS!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This is gold. So is this Punk's face turn?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WHAT? WHAT? WHAT? WHAT? TV14? WHAT?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SON OF A BITCH IS NOT PG WTF


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Everyone saying CM Punk face turn.... was he ever heel.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy fucking shit this is amazing! I AM MARKING THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG Vince said "bitch"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This... this is incredible. This is easily the greatest thing I've seen on RAW in years.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Straight up, I would do everything to CM Punk.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk is gonna rip off the contract after vince signs it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like a kid watching wrestling for the first time in over ten years.... WOW.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Colt Cabana chants!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Colt Cabana Chants


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

COLT CABANA


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Colt Cabana chants. So great.

Cena to spoil.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I WANT COLT CABANA


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I HATE CENA.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

And the momment is ruined


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Colt Cabana chants XD


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Segment of the year!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ugh, fuck me, here comes Cena to fuck it all up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is amazing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

colt cabana/we want ice cream chants! LOLOLOL


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"WE WANT COLT CABANA!"

OMG this is too good...then comes Cena. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please don't ruin this Cena.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ironic.

A "WE WANT COLT CABANA" chant was cut off by Cena's music.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

oh ffs, way to suck the life out of a GREAT promo


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

a great promo thats about to get ruined


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Colt Cabana chants, crazy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, this promo really could go either way now. Continue to be epic, or completely go down the tubes.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Colt Cabana chants lol and here comes Cena to ruin another promo.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena coming out.

Turn maybe...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gah... this is about to be ruined. Fucking lame.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why is Cena interjecting himself in this?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena literally just ruined the segment with his presence.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Colt Cabana chants. We Want Wrestling chants. APOLOGISE chants. FUCK EVERY OTHER NIGHT OF WRESTLING.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Is John Cena's own hometown booing him? I think so.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

We've seen Punk turn face, Vince kill off PG and now Cena is about to turn heel?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Vince just mouth "What the fuck is he doing here?"


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

anyone else just see Vince mutter, "wtf is going on?"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im like a giddy lil schoolgirl right now 

can't fucking wait for sunday


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What I want is Punk to win the belt, Cena to get fired, and then Cena to come back with a heel turn. 

I cannot stand John Cena, but this would be a great time to flip him from face to heel.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Aw c'mon fuck off Cena.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Not many people are even cheering for Cena.....What the hell....Punk has turned a good part of the audience.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

gawd damn it Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Straight up, I would do everything to CM Punk.


Get in line.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Please turn Cena heel NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, yes, yes!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

this is great!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is easily better than the majority of anything that happened during the RTWM.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

plenty gay turns on this thread tonight


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena just killed the crowd.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Cena fuck you


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

You know you truly suck when people in your home state are booing you


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

For all the people that have always praised Punk to the moon and I've palmed him off as being meh...I apoligise. This guy could change wrestling in a big way, hope Vince sees the money to be made.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWE Ice Cream is a worldwide trending topic.

Win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he just killed the mood...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> What's sad is that this is how most of our contract negotiations go. #RAWTonight


:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena suddenly gets a boston accent when saying "bare hands".


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

really cena....now its not the time.....wow


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The best segment in years is on its way to the bottom. This segment had absolutely NO NEED for Cena.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This is a "Where was I" moment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep.... This promo has taken a sudden spike. Cena trying to act mature, then funny, then like he's the only one who loves wrestling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy.


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh my God, potential Cena heel turn.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nobody believes ya, John.


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Cena showing up is the equivalent of my girlfriend walking in on me while I'm pleasuring myself to this CM Punk promo


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena said crap. They are all shitting on PG.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

His accent is in full effect. What the heck. Hahahaha :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

To be fair, you're not being misused Cena ~_~


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

God dammit Cena.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This segment dropped faster than the company's stocks.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is amazing wow oh no the rock omg lol


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

board crashed on punk's trolololololol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena just fucked up this entire thing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cm punk you terrorist


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really Cena? Taking McIntyre and Ziggler's joke.... No one can defend how badly Cena has ruined this.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena isn't doing bad. Shut up nerds.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Cena sucks.


----------



## SliceWing_RKO (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear fuck this is amazing.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

lol at cena putting on the thick boston accent.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JOHN CENA, YOU RUIN THE FOURTH OF EVERYTHING.

Ahem. Er. I'm gonna go count to ten.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is fucking amazing promo holy shit wrestlemania 22 omg


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow, Punk bringing up his Wrestlemania cameo!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

How can WWE make a good promo? 
Throw Cena into what as a Great Promo... ugh


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_So many shawts at Vince_


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Wm 22 gangaster mention 

oh shiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is so fucking eloquent. Wow...splooge.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is gonna go down on CM Punk...hot


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, really, deep down, this is all about CM Punk wanting to mainevent Wrestlemania.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No one in the IWC gets that this is how they get out of having to have the contract signed tonight.

God nerds.


----------



## Johnny Thor (Jun 28, 2011)

lol, didn't know CM Punk was one of those Gangster Guys.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk shitting on Cena. This is what the people want. This promo is amazing!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena did fine, he had potential to screw that up a lot worse than that. I only heard one bad diaper joke.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

God I wanna be CM Punks best friend and hangout with him forever


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking great from Punk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

black n gold baby 

don't you forget it


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena is a tampa bay rays fan...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Marking out for the Celtic reference.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk is simply AMAZING.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this the best promo in the last decade holy shit wow


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Punk refuses to let Cena ruin this.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

you are the yankees :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha the trolling of Boston sports fans is always awesome.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

lol thats how it ends, a smack to the head


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

It took a Yankees reference to knock Cena over the edge?????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So that's what makes him mad? Wow...why did he come out there?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

you may as well be Jeter


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

really?


really?


it ends on that?

a freaking red sox-yankees joke


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wait that's it?

THAT'S HOW IT ENDS?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

lol Cena got mad.


----------



## DTB1986 (May 14, 2010)

COLT CABANA! COLT CABANA! COLT CABANA! COLT CABANA!

Eh stupid ending, Punk is awesome though. wait....


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

wtf


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

oh shit!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk is a beast on the mic


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Punk: You're Steinbrenner and you're Jeter!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

UH OH


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Cut the damn music Punk's not done yet.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't believe there are still people who don't think Punk is easily the greatest promo cutter in the company right now.


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

KidGold17 said:


> Punk refuses to let Cena ruin this.


This.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

So I guess when Punk mentions sports team, then it doesn't count as cheat heat right?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HE'S SITTING ON THE RAMP AGAIN


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk just knocked boston the fuck out.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Shit, and it's not over yet. SWERVE.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so all anyone has to do to have the best promo ever is read wrestling forums for a week, regurtitate it


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The IS the best promo i have EVER seen in my life.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Vince is PISSED


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

U CAN'T SEE ME


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He quit, Sunday is Punk last match


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Damn... I don't even know what to think. This is so well done.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This man is a MONSTER on the mic.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

One of the best promos in 10 years. Punk is amazing. There is no way Vince would let him go.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Punk did "You Cant See Me."

Board crash in 5...4...3...


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang it CM Punk just made me want to buy Money in the Bank


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

If this doesn't turn Cena heel by "snapping" him, I don't know what to say!!!!

Brilliant fuckin' shit!!!!!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

fucking amazing tingles money in the bank is must see show


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking awesome from Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was well worth the extra time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RockCold said:


> So I guess when Punk mentions sports team, then it doesn't count as cheat heat right?


Was he insulting the teams for cheap heat? No. Fuck, you people...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What a fucking Raw. Just epic, never been more hyped for a PPV.

Although the guy in the crowd flashing his nipples during all that was quite distracting.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punk is steamrolling over professional wrestling right now. If Vince hasn't resigned this guy hes making a HUUUUGE mistake.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy fucking shit... I can't predict this match anymore... when did this happen in the WWE?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow that has to be the best Raw in a long time


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Who said, "then go be a world champ somewhere else" Cena??


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

That was well worth staying up. I'm gonna miss Punk.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Punk went BEASTMODE!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't pay for Money in the bank after that is scum.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> The IS the best promo i have EVER seen in my life.


how old are you? 7?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

As absolutely incredible as that was, I really can't see Punk doing anything other than leaving on Sunday.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was awesome


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

By the way people who now think Punk is defo leaving I'd think again. I could be wrong obviously but IMO he's staying.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's how you get people excited for a PPV.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a FUCKIN EPIC RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I genuinely think Punk is staying. I just can't see them doing a storyline this big and letting Punk say all this stuff just for him to walk out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fantastic go-home promo, can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> He quit, Sunday is Punk last match


Yeah Vince is clearly investing the time in this, giving Punk license to say what he wants, because hes leaving. Get a fucking grip, if Punk's contract was running out and he wasn't resigning he'd be relegated to the midcard, and quietly leave the company, Vince wouldn't let him go out with a bang like this, no chance.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

That CM Punk promo was not that good. Honestly, i'm disappointed i thought it sucked. Horrible compared to last weeks, so overall a huge letdown.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THAT WAS EPIC GOLD!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trending on twitter: WWE Ice Cream Bars, Colt Cabana


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

The best promo in years....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> realkevinkelly Kevin Kelly
> fans chanted "we want wrestling" during the Brawl for all too. so did all of us backstage


I fucking love Twitter.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Brilliant RAW. Although I now cannot think of a viable way for CM Punk to stay.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wwe is on a roll see i wish tna could have epic stuff like this it would be so awesome both companies doing shit like this amazing amazing best promo last 10 years wwe kudos


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is complete GENIUS! Genius! Punk is a BEAST on the mic. Had me glued the entire time!
I don't know what to say, if he's not signed it won't make sense. 
No way Vince is letting him go. No way. 
This is either about to be a huge turning point in WWE or they will revert right back to the terrible road they've been on.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> That CM Punk promo was not that good. Honestly, i'm disappointed i thought it sucked. Horrible compared to last weeks, so overall a huge letdown.


Ummm... two things, bro


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

jm99 said:


> Yeah Vince is clearly investing the time in this, giving Punk license to say what he wants, because hes leaving. Get a fucking grip, if Punk's contract was running out and he wasn't resigning he'd be relegated to the midcard, and quietly leave the company, Vince wouldn't let him go out with a bang like this, no chance.


GLAAD confirmed Punk is leaving July 18th.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The start and end of raw, was fucking amazing


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

the only thing i liked about this raw, was cmpunk segments. nothing else was that interesting actualy.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that's how you build up a PPV, so glad it's free in the UK tho. 

Punk was awesome aswell as Vinny Mac. Cena played his part aswell. A job well done.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

yo man knowing that I started up watching wwe since the attitude era and some of other WF members, man this was some goooooooooood shit. I acutally hope cm punk stays, but Rock vs. Cena still has to be the main event of mania.

and hey did anyone realize that punk has been saying he's the best wrestler, and now suddenly john cena is acutally using other wrestling moves lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> That CM Punk promo was not that good. Honestly, i'm disappointed i thought it sucked. Horrible compared to last weeks, so overall a huge letdown.


Oh please. You've been saying everything has sucked all night. Stop watching the show if you don't like it. I honestly think you loved it and are just saying it to be an outcast and try to be cool.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> As absolutely incredible as that was, I really can't see Punk doing anything other than leaving on Sunday.


You actually think he is going to leave after the two promos in the last three weeks? LOLOLOL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

People really think it'd be wise to follow this program with a ADR/Cena program? CM Punk has to go over at MITB.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> This is complete GENIUS! Genius! Punk is a BEAST on the mic. Had me glued the entire time!
> I don't know what to say, if he's not signed it won't make sense.
> No way Vince is letting him go. No way.
> This is either about to be a huge turning point in WWE or they will revert right back to the terrible road they've been on.




The second one. Cena wins, back to boring PG with stock promos and boring matches.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm pretty sure drew is dead btw


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> That CM Punk promo was not that good. Honestly, i'm disappointed i thought it sucked. Horrible compared to last weeks, so overall a huge letdown.


Get out. Just... get out.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic work by Punk, then out comes Cena to ruin it all. Stupid.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Co-sign!



> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> When @JohnCena is your weakest link in a promo, you know it's a good segment. #RAWTonight
> 9 minutes ago


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*JRsBBQ Jim Ross*
"That was one of the best Monday Night Raw's in years. Amazing mic work, gr8 ending, bodacious build 4 Sun's PPV. Bravo."


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Samee said:


> GLAAD confirmed Punk is leaving July 18th.


Yeah, I heard Vince hates money, and he gives away the end to big storylines over minor incidents at house shows. Jesus christ, how anyone thinks he's leaving now is unbelievable.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What a fucking Raw. Just epic, never been more hyped for a PPV.

Although the guy in the crowd flashing his nipples during all that was quite distracting.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Brilliant Raw? LMFAO are you guys serious? The only ok thing was the first five minutes and the ending ten minutes. But the ending was a huge letdown. Punk was muted and didn't say much, he was soft, the controversial Punk was kissing the fans ass while contributing nothing new or different than last week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I just don't know what they can do after this feud ends.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just fell in love with Punk tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince cannot let Punk go.....not after this
throw money at him, and give him what he wants


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Raw and WWE may go back to the same old crap after Sunday, but Punk won't be...

PINFALL Magazine Review - WWE Monday Night Raw is PUNK!


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow that was awesome! They ended it the best way possible. They left us hanging, which is what you need to do to sell PPVs. This PPV is going to sell well, I really hope it does because if it sells really well I have a feeling that we might see more of this stuff in the future.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

That promo was a flashback to great "Atitude Era" promos


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If Punk does leave now it will be crushing. The guy is at the top of his game, genuinely the best in the world and it's not even close.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

show was amazing leave it at that wwe needs a fire they got it back


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I lost track of what day it was and only tuned in time to see that final promo. That was absolutely incredible. Punk topped himself from a few weeks ago (a promo I already considered the best in years) and even Vince was the best he has been in a long time. Cena did a good job too; he kept the horrible jokes to a minimum. I am more pumped for MITB than I was for Wrestlemania... or any other PPV in recent memory, for that matter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

king of scotland said:


> You actually think he is going to leave after the two promos in the last three weeks? LOLOLOL


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely see Vince screwing Cena, Punk staying, and the both of them essentially "casting out" Cena

How they'll handle his "firing", I don't know


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I used to be pretty indifferent to Punk. Now I'm an official Punk mark. Best promo I've ever seen in the WWE. ( Which I've only watched for 2 Years before anyone starts) I'm going to be glued to the Screen on Sunday.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

This could be the deciding PPV of this era. Hyperbole free.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That was just amazing!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

mistaroo said:


> Absolutely fantastic work by Punk, then out comes Cena to ruin it all. Stupid.


No. Cena didn't ruin it at all.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Domingo said:


> the only thing i liked about this raw, was cmpunk segments. nothing else was that interesting actualy.


This. Punk had a amazing promo at the end, He made Cena looked heel in my opinion. and when he compared Cena and Vince to Jeter and the Yankee GM it was perfect. Definitely made me look forward to watch MITB on Sunday.

anyone else heard the Cole Cabana chants?? Awesome


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not jumping on the CM Punk bandwagon. Here's why, this hypocrite will turn soft and kiss ass to fans. Baby face Punk sucks ass. Heel Punk is the only tolerable gimmick. Tonight he displayed a soft spoken promo, with very little controversy. Nothing happened at the end except him whining just like Cena said like a little bitch.

AND HOW THE FUCK, is this RAW good, i think you mean twenty minutes of Raw was good, the rest sucked ass. And this coming from a true WWE fan of myself.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Those opening and closing segments were the awesome bread to an otherwise average raw sandwich


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i.am.excite.for.sunday


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Next weeks Raw: Punk shows up in the final segment with the belt. His reason for staying, "After winning this belt I came to the realization that with Cena gone and me as champion I can now rewrite this program the way I see fit. CM Punk is now the top draw in WWE and that means I'M in complete control and now I can be the WRESTLER I was made to be!"


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> That CM Punk promo was not that good. Honestly, i'm disappointed i thought it sucked. Horrible compared to last weeks, so overall a huge letdown.


tbh i agree. its obvious they just troll around and get all the hot points that they know the crowd will 'oh shit' over...vince is out of touch, anti-bullying nonsense, stocks sliding, etc. nothing special about it.

but then again, some people mark for a luke gallows mention, so consider the audience.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

CM Punk is the next megaface and will be that guy for the next 3-4 years until someone else takes that spot. A lot of that promo felt more like a faceturn than anything.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

everyone saying Cena ruined that promo needs to wake the fuck up. if he didn't come out, it never would have got as good as it did.

i hate Cena just as much as the next guy, and im sick to shit of seeing him win week in and week out, but the man is good on the mic, and he deserves some god damn credit.

you can't have a feud as great as this one (albeit short) has been with just ONE guy, it takes two. especially to put on promo's like we've been treated to the past 3 weeks.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a straight man... but CM Punk if you somehow find yourself reading this thread just know that I'LL SUCK YO DICK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

king of scotland said:


> You actually think he is going to leave after the two promos in the last three weeks? LOLOLOL


That ending sounded like a going away promo if I ever heard one, and besides Vince already confirmed to the media he'd be leaving without renewing his contract, something I really don't think he'd do if it wasn't true.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I just don't know what they can do after this feud ends.


A double turn?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Man Cena can't handle criticism, the final 15 minutes was the best part of Raw everything else didn't matter or was uninteresting.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Domingo said:


> the only thing i liked about this raw, was cmpunk segments. nothing else was that interesting actualy.


And that part where Mark Henry fell was funny too.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone see that dude flashing his nipples


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena turns heel and cheats Punk out of the title?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Brilliant Raw? LMFAO are you guys serious? The only ok thing was the first five minutes and the ending ten minutes. But the ending was a huge letdown. Punk was muted and didn't say much, he was soft, the controversial Punk was kissing the fans ass while contributing nothing new or different than last week.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Nabz™ said:


> yo man knowing that I started up watching wwe since the attitude era and some of other WF members, man this was some goooooooooood shit. I acutally hope cm punk stays, but Rock vs. Cena still has to be the main event of mania.
> 
> and hey did anyone realize that punk has been saying he's the best wrestler, and now suddenly john cena is acutally using other wrestling moves lol


I like how PUNK thinks people want him main eventing Mania, that's fucking hilarious. He wishes he was as over as Cena and Rock.


----------



## MDeJ (Sep 13, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> I can't believe there are still people who don't think Punk is easily the greatest promo cutter in the company right now.


Easy there, you're easily impressionable son. Punk did great tonight though. I have a feeling they let him loose a little tonight and that's what made the promo so good.

Great ending (man I could have sworn I heard TNA chants right there at the end, I think I was imagining though not sure), great build up and if things are handled right, you can have Punk steamroll through 2012 with some good stuff. But don't ruin things by calling Punk the greatest thing since sliced bread... you fans sometimes can't get a grip.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

guest101 said:


> Your jet smells LoL





Ditcka said:


> Yeah, I definitely see Vince screwing Cena, Punk staying, and the both of them essentially "casting out" Cena
> 
> How they'll handle his "firing", I don't know


wow, you actually might be onto something


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cannot wait for money in the stank match, i had goosebumps tonight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Most interested I've been in a feud in at least 10 years. So fucking awesome.

COLT CABANA CHANT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> everyone saying Cena ruined that promo needs to wake the fuck up. if he didn't come out, it never would have got as good as it did.
> 
> i hate Cena just as much as the next guy, and im sick to shit of seeing him win week in and week out, but the man is good on the mic, and he deserves some god damn credit.
> 
> you can't have a feud as great as this one (albeit short) has been with just ONE guy, it takes two. especially to put on promo's like we've been treated to the past 3 weeks.


The promo hit it's "climax" right before Cena came out actually, in my opinion. Not that I'm saying he ruined it (he didn't) but he sure as hell isn't the reason it was so incredible.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm watching this segment on a loop until MiTB


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

every night it was amazing you expect to much then bro pretty epic raw in my opinion


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I like how PUNK thinks people want him main eventing Mania, that's fucking hilarious. He wishes he was as over as Cena and Rock.


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

all in all... said:


> tbh i agree. its obvious they just troll around and get all the hot points that they know the crowd will 'oh shit' over...vince is out of touch, anti-bullying nonsense, stocks sliding, etc. nothing special about it.
> 
> but then again, some people mark for a luke gallows mention, so consider the audience.


finally some good common sense around these boards.last week punk was on fire, it came off realistic..tonight it was watered down, soft spoken...nothing special...no controversial talk, just him being a little baby complaining of getting stupid shit like face on turnbuckles etc..compared to last week, where it seemed more legit and real


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I like how PUNK thinks people want him main eventing Mania, that's fucking hilarious. He wishes he was as over as Cena and Rock.


He was getting massive cheers, while Cena was getting booed heavily, in Cena's hometown(close enough), no less. I'd say he's plenty over.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

show just finished in Ottawa, Canada.
am I the only one who think this promo was pure 24k GOLD !!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

IS R-trUth Acrophobic or aracrophobic?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kayfabe and Real Vince wants Punk to stay. He apologized. 
I think he'll screw over Cena. 


"You don't know what makes a superstar in 2011"  That was f'n amazing. 
Re-watching this over and over like I did two weeks ago.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MDeJ said:


> Easy there, you're easily impressionable son. Punk did great tonight though. I have a feeling they let him loose a little tonight and that's what made the promo so good.
> 
> Great ending (man I could have sworn I heard TNA chants right there at the end, I think I was imagining though not sure), great build up and if things are handled right, you can have Punk steamroll through 2012 with some good stuff. But don't ruin things by calling Punk the greatest thing since sliced bread... you fans sometimes can't get a grip.


And who exactly would you consider better? I said he was easily the best mic worker in the company RIGHT NOW, not of all time, and while there are some great and good promo cutters around today I can't really think of any I would put ahead of Punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I like how PUNK thinks people want him main eventing Mania, that's fucking hilarious. He wishes he was as over as Cena and Rock.


Boston crowd was louder for Colt Cabana than Cena tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy fuck... lol


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Only good parts were the beginning and ending segments. Also, I am pretty sure Drew Mcintyre landed on his head.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol people getting goosebumps?

you'll have a heart attack the first time you see a vagina irl


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It's so refreshing seeing a truely great storyline. It has been way too long. I wish we could get promos like we have had the past 3 weeks every week.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> finally some good common sense around these boards.last week punk was on fire, it came off realistic..tonight it was watered down, soft spoken...nothing special...*no controversial talk*, just him being a little baby complaining of getting stupid shit like face on turnbuckles etc..compared to last week, where it seemed more legit and real


He made a Chris Benoit reference, how that isn't controversial is beyond me.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> And who exactly would you consider better? I said he was easily the best mic worker in the company RIGHT NOW, not of all time, and while there are some great and good promo cutters around today I can't really think of any I would put ahead of Punk.


Chris Jer..

Oh yeah. Fuck.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Anyone see that dude flashing his nipples


Yes. WTF moment of the night. LOL


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

CM pUnk is the voice of the voiceless!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A boston crowd is choosing Punk over Cena
Cena is gonna have a bad time in chicago this sunday


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

all in all... said:


> lol people getting goosebumps?
> 
> you'll have a heart attack the first time you see a vagina irl


*looks at avatar* *then realizes this was said on the Internet and proceeds to laugh*


Boy you sure burned us!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*RAW BREAKDOWN:*

The first ten minutes of Raw were good...the last ten minutes were alright. Overall 90 percent of Raw sucked. Let's be honest here. Promo's are what made people enjoy the night, not "WRESTLING" .


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *RAW BREAKDOWN:*
> 
> The first ten minutes of Raw were good...the last ten minutes were alright. Overall 90 percent of Raw sucked. Let's be honest here. Promo's are what made people enjoy the night, not "WRESTLING" .


:ns


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

all in all... said:


> lol people getting goosebumps?
> 
> you'll have a heart attack the first time you see a vagina irl


At least you'll know what to expect when it finally happens. Stay strong.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> He made a *Chris Benoit reference*, how that isn't controversial is beyond me.


No he didn't. He mentioned death, which would of easily meant Randy Savage which did make some mainstream news.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> A boston crowd is choosing Punk over Cena
> Cena is gonna have a bad time in chicago this sunday


exactly boston boos cena? that means chicago is going to be rocking


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hope Drew Mac is okay. 

But seriously I don't know how people can't enjoy that Punk promo. Even if it was supposedly watered down, name a promo in recent memory better. (other than the last two weeks)


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

money in the bank promo just got an epic amount of buys and those promos plus some other good stuff makes this an epic raw


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, so they've officially given CM Punk the ball twice now. Hardy, and now this. And TWICE, he's delivered beyond all reasonable expectations. Fuck anyone who doesn't wanna let us mark out like good little wrestling fans.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

RockCold said:


> No he didn't. He mentioned death, which would of easily meant Randy Savage which did make some mainstream news.


This. I wonder where were all these outspoken CM Punk fans last month? Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

all in all... said:


> lol people getting goosebumps?
> 
> you'll have a heart attack the first time you see a vagina irl


What about those of us that HAVE a vagina?


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I like how PUNK thinks people want him main eventing Mania, that's fucking hilarious. He wishes he was as over as Cena and Rock.


I would pay more money to watch Punk wrestle than Cena or Rock 7 days out of the week.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *RAW BREAKDOWN:*
> 
> The first ten minutes of Raw were good...the last ten minutes were alright. Overall 90 percent of Raw sucked. Let's be honest here. Promo's are what made people enjoy the night, not "WRESTLING" .


Dude shut the fuck up already. Jesus Christ are you trying to annoy the shit out of us by posting the stupidest shit that you can possibly think of? No one on this board praised the wrestling on the show, they praised the two promos that Punk was in. If your trying to make yourself look like a dumbass your doing a great job of it. Please stop posting.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck it I'm not afraid to say it, I'm jumping on the CM Punk bandwagon. The guys never really been on my top superstar list but fuck me he turned a shitty bog standard Raw into the best possible build for money in the bank with a 20 minute segment. For me this promo was better than the other one a fortnight ago because he didn't need to get all controversial on us. Plus the shoot a fortnight ago caught us all off guard and maybe made us big it up that tad bit more than we should have...BUT MAKE NO MISTAKE, there was alot of pressure on Punk tonight to deliver the same again and DAMMMNNN did he deliver. I can't remember the last time I saw a promo as awesome as that. Punk if you stay I really really believe you could single handedly draw in a new era in the WWE. Thank you Punk, Thank you.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

all in all... said:


> lol people getting goosebumps?
> 
> *you'll have a heart attack the first time you see a vagina irl*




Fortunately based on your avatar you'll never have to worry about that!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

XxPunkxX said:


> *Dude shut the fuck up already.* Jesus Christ are you trying to annoy the shit out of us by posting the stupidest shit that you can possibly think of? No one on this board praised the wrestling on the show, they praised the two promos that Punk was in. If your trying to make yourself look like a dumbass your doing a great job of it. Please stop posting.


This.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I _really_ don't care what anyone says. NOBODY can cut a promo like that. That was one of if not the most real promo I have ever seen. Not even good ol' Rocky can cut a promo like that.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *RAW BREAKDOWN:*
> 
> The first ten minutes of Raw were good...the last ten minutes were alright. Overall 90 percent of Raw sucked. Let's be honest here. Promo's are what made people enjoy the night, not "WRESTLING" .


That you, Russo? Or is it Hulk? Bischoff maybe? Come on who is thiiiisss?????


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punk is so right about WWE only being news when someone dies.
even my parents knew who randy savage was, they have no idea who alberto del rio is, sadly even cm punk et al


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

RockCold said:


> No he didn't. He mentioned death, which would of easily meant Randy Savage which did make some mainstream news.


I suggest you watch the promo again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

You can't not enjoy these Punk promos. They fucking brilliant and give me a goddamn example of something better in recent memory?


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *RAW BREAKDOWN:*
> 
> The first ten minutes of Raw were good...the last ten minutes were alright. Overall 90 percent of Raw sucked. Let's be honest here. Promo's are what made people enjoy the night, not "WRESTLING" .



...you never watched Attitude Era WWF did you? A good majority of the best moments didn't take place during a match. Some of them did yes, but Austin/McMahon, pretty much anything involving DX, just going off of those two you had some of the most historic segments and the closest you got to a wrestling move was fists being thrown.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> *looks at avatar* *then realizes this was said on the Internet and proceeds to laugh*
> 
> 
> Boy you sure burned us!



Lmao


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I do like the fact that Cena came out, because of what Punk was making mention too. He was totally right comparing Cena to the Red Sox, Patriots etc. because they are delusional in thinking they are the underdogs, even though they are not. Cena does the same thing, always says that he is "up against the odds" and "its him against an immovable object". I think this could be the Cena heel turn. He wins against Punk, then cuts a promo saying, "I'm not the underdog anymore, I'm the best wrestler in the world! And its about time I get some respect!".


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> He made a Chris Benoit reference, how that isn't controversial is beyond me.


Did he? I thought he just mentioned people dying. And Chris Benoit is not the only WWE star to have died in recent years. It could easily have been a reference to Eddie. Or even (further back in time) Owen Hart. Both of those at least made headlines IIRC.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *RAW BREAKDOWN:*
> 
> The first ten minutes of Raw were good...the last ten minutes were alright. Overall 90 percent of Raw sucked. Let's be honest here. Promo's are what made people enjoy the night, not "WRESTLING" .


To be honest, there wasn't really any wrestling on this RAW. The best match was a boring uneventful 6-Man Tag Match. However, the R-Truth and CM Punk Promos were gold. Miz burning Swagger was good too. RAW could of had at least one singles match that lasted 10 minutes.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Another great promo from Punk.

I really don't think he is leaving after all this, it would be a complete buzzkill to have Punk be on the top of his game for weeks only to have him leave after the PPV. I highly doubt Vince would allow Punk to say the stuff he is if he was going out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know what's more annoying, people trolling blatantly, people buying into them wholeheartedly, or the "OMG YOUR AVATAR MEANS YOU SUCK" posts.

As for people just marking out, proceed please.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is what separates Punk from guys like Orton on the mic. I love Orton and i like him on the mic, but very few can captivate an audience like Punk does.


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks the best part of the promo was when Punk was in Cena's face on the mic? 

Epic stuff, and like that dude who claims Raw was shit tonight (seriously..?) said earlier, it did lack controversy and the realness of a couple of weeks back. But all those 'great' promos of the attitude era were hardly perceived to be real or believable. As wrestling promos go, tonight was fantastic and another exhibition on the mic from Punk. Like someone else said, there was enormous pressure on the man to deliver tonight and he did so with aplomb.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

ToxieDogg said:


> Did he? I thought he just mentioned people dying. And Chris Benoit is not the only WWE star to have died in recent years. It could easily have been a reference to Eddie. Or even (further back in time) Owen Hart. Both of those at least made headlines IIRC.


Oh, I was told it was a Chris Benoit reference. I have to still see the first promo. Regardless though that's pretty controversial.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

mr kennedy kurt angle
brock lesnar
luke gallows
macho man
ultimate warrior


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The only things that would have made that promo better would have been a SCSA t-shirt and that he would have stipulated the main event - Punk vs Austin at WM 28, which I was almost sure he was going to do.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> realMickFoley Mick Foley
> Thinking about getting a ticket for MITB, just to feel the atmosphere in Chicago as a wrestling fan. Should be amazing.


That's pretty awesome right dere.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

With Punk mentioning his match at Wrestlemania being the main event, is it just to be a list of wants? Or could he be referencing a Punk-Austin match?


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

XxPunkxX said:


> I suggest you watch the promo again.


What are you referring to though? I seem to have missed this Benoit reference but have no way to watch the promo again!


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm gonna ride my scooter all the way to chicago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I knew he'd come out with a megaphone tonight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I am genuinely worried for this show if he leaves now. Punk has managed to keep me captivated even with the thin roster they currently have.


----------



## DTB1986 (May 14, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> Dude shut the fuck up already. Jesus Christ are you trying to annoy the shit out of us by posting the stupidest shit that you can possibly think of? No one on this board praised the wrestling on the show, they praised the two promos that Punk was in. If your trying to make yourself look like a dumbass your doing a great job of it. Please stop posting.


Don't feed the troll plz


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> The only things that would have made that promo better would have been a SCSA t-shirt and that he would have stipulated the main event - Punk vs Austin at WM 28, which I was almost sure he was going to do.


Exatcly what i was thinking. When Punk was saying "What?" To Vince and him saying hes going to be in the main event at Wm i was thinking "Well who can he go against in the main event"? I am almost sure hes going against stone cold steve austin.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cannot wait for Sunday. I REALLY hope WWE doesn't screw this up. They've done a masterful job the last few weeks giving us reasons to really care about this match and if it all goes by the way side by this time Sunday and we get fucking Cena/Del Rio at SummerSlam, I'll be pissed. Who the fuck wants to see THAT shit after the past few weeks? Back as many trucks of money as you possibly can up to Punk's doorstep, give him creative control over every feud he is in, whatever you have to do Vince, DO IT.


Boy that is a borderline "IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!" statement.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> I suggest you watch the promo again.


I did. He just mentions death, nothing more or nothing less. There was no indication that he was talking about Beniot. I assume it was about Randy Savage, as I said it before, it did make mainstream news. I would suggest that you should re-watch the promo again fella.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Thought it fizzled after Cena came out, and not because of Cena just the underdog thing was dumb, that's it? He needed to elaborate but it just left at that, leave people hanging sure to get the PPV but he needed to follow his own ranting and be the best.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

RockCold said:


> I did. He just mentions death, nothing more or nothing less. There was no indication that he was talking about Beniot. I assume it was about Randy Savage, as I said it before, it did make mainstream news. I would suggest that you should re-watch the promo again fella.


I never saw the promo, I was just told by two people that there was a benoit reference. I guess those people were wrong, I'm not sure. I'm trying to find the promo right now and so far I've gotten no luck.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Tyler Reks just said on Twitter that McIntyre took a fall onto concrete, with only a light stand to break it. He got up and walked away though, so it looks like he's okay.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> Dude shut the fuck up already. Jesus Christ are you trying to annoy the shit out of us by posting the stupidest shit that you can possibly think of? No one on this board praised the wrestling on the show, they praised the two promos that Punk was in. If your trying to make yourself look like a dumbass your doing a great job of it. Please stop posting.


Why so serious? Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC? Don't get your panties that wet. I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I'm not jumping on the CM Punk bandwagon. Here's why, this hypocrite will turn soft and kiss ass to fans. Baby face Punk sucks ass. Heel Punk is the only tolerable gimmick. Tonight he displayed a soft spoken promo, with very little controversy. Nothing happened at the end *except him whining just like Cena said like a little bitch.*


Yet you're whining and complaining about things that haven't even happened yet. Nothing controversial? The guy goes out there and cuts a promo which consists of things the IWC has been saying for years and it's not controversial? And that was anything but soft spoken. I just think you're trashing the promo because of some preconceived notion that's not very logical.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

God cena is awful on the mic... Going back to watching this DVRd match... Handicap match just started... Dont want to miss do the same 5 (at most?) Moves in a win.

Shoulder blocks of death.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why so serious? Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC? I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


Punk didn't cut a promo last week.

People are offended by your poorly-constructed "analysis", not the overall opinion. It's so jejune and inarticulate.


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why so serious? Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC? I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


Few pages back you're saying how Punk's promo wasn't believable tonight, now you're using it as an excuse to call him a 'self centred piece of shit'. Ehm, wrestling isn't real son..


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why so serious? Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC? Don't get your panties that wet. I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


it did feel like it dragged on for a bit but it wasn't that long or that boring.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk just did what many wish that they could do in a matter of minutes.

- He got the whole crowd, if not the whole crowd in the palm of his hands
- He hit the major issues of what's wrong with the company and what it's become
- He spoke for everyone who is fans of wrestling and love the sport of it
- HE GOT THE CROWD TO BOO CENA, IN CENA'S OWN HOME TOWN!!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

plange04 said:


> *God cena is awful on the mic*... Going back to watching this DVRd match... Handicap match just started... Dont want to miss do the same 5 (at most?) Moves in a win.
> 
> Shoulder blocks of death.


He just isn't.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why so serious? *Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC? *Don't get your panties that wet. I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


Ever think there's a reason it's different? Only reason your opinion is different is because you're trying to piss people off and to be fair, you've done a damn good job of it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cm punk is god, and drew macs fall was insane. can't wait for mitb.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why so serious? Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC? I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm out of 5 facepalms

Trolling at it's worst. Funny how you mentioned the guys that paid their dues yet they're "fuckheads" to you. You threw the relevance of your opinion out the window yourself. Just ignore this guy from now on I believe he's had all the attention he can get.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> Punk didn't cut a promo last week.
> 
> People are offended by your poorly-constructed "analysis", not the overall opinion. It's so jejune and inarticulate.


I'm just saying, if PUNK is for _those without a voice_, what about those in the WWE who have paid there dues and haven't gotten that Mania main event? What about them PUNK? Or is it just for your selfish self?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why so serious? *Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC?* Don't get your panties that wet. I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


No, I'm annoyed because you just posted 16 comments in five pages about how much you didn't like the promo, ffs we get it you didn't like the show as much as the rest of us, now do us a favor and shut the fuck up because we don't give a shit, cramming it down our throats won't make us care either.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why so serious? Are you upset because my analysis isn't the majority of the IWC? Don't get your panties that wet. I'm not falling for the hype. Last week Punk's promo was pretty good. Today it sucked, a long boring ass rant. He came off a selfish prick sucking his own dick. Mentioning jobbers like Colt who are not in the company. What about the other fuckheads in the WWE who paid their dues? Why doesn't Punk speak for them? No, he's a self centered piece of shit. End of story.


Good lord man, calm yourself. You're trashing CM Punk based on things you have absolutely no idea about. Now stop trying to play the odd man out and admit that you marked out like the rest of us.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Oh, I was told it was a Chris Benoit reference. I have to still see the first promo. Regardless though that's pretty controversial.


So wait, you're suggesting somebody needs to watch the promo again implying they'd gotten it wrong, when you yourself hadn't even seen it?


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Svart said:


> Yet you're whining and complaining about things that haven't even happened yet. Nothing controversial? The guy goes out there and cuts a promo which consists of things the IWC has been saying for years and it's not controversial? And that was anything but soft spoken. I just think you're trashing the promo because of some preconceived notion that's not very logical.


He probably wanted Punk to come out and re-start WCW, sign for them, bring Biscoff out and get him to stunner McMahon, bring Benoit back from the dead, put him in a choke hold for P.G, kill John Cena (he'd probably still win on Sunday..), bring Austin out and chug beers with him, then for them to have a 5* match all while Punk is on the mic bettering his "ok" promo from "last week"


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

The segment with punk was great until cena came out and ruined it with his childish rants and antics. I really can't wait to see where this goes this sunday. Hopefully something that "never has been done" since that statement has been thrown around alot lately lol


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Brye said:


> Ever think there's a reason it's different? Only reason your opinion is different is because you're trying to piss people off and to be fair, you've done a damn good job of it.


So being different is wrong? I see  I guess that makes your wrestler Punk wrong too for being different right?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Oh, I was told it was a Chris Benoit reference. I have to still see the first promo. Regardless though that's pretty controversial.


What Punk actually said was that he's made WWE 'socially relevant', because the only times that WWE gets a mention in the 'real world' is because he's done a promo, or 'somebody died'.

I think people are reading WAY too much into things if they think that was meant to be solely a Chris Benoit reference, he was just saying that WWE only normally gets a mention in mainstream media if any wrestler dies but now everybody (even a lot of non wrestling fans) have been talking about his worked shoot promos.

And they have. I've overheard people I work with talking about CM Punk's last promo and whether it was 'real' or not, people who I'm pretty sure aren't wrestling fans.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Svart said:


> Good lord man, calm yourself. You're trashing CM Punk based on things you have absolutely no idea about. Now stop trying to play the odd man out and admit that you marked out like the rest of us.


lol dude was probably jumping up and down


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

RockCold said:


> He just isn't.


I can't speak for low standards. Guess I just expect better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So being different is wrong? I see  I guess that makes your wrestler Punk wrong too for being different right?


Not saying being different is wrong, saying that there's no way in hell that promo was anything under good. Clearly trolling.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> What Punk actually said was that he's made WWE 'socially relevant', because the only times that WWE gets a mention in the 'real world' is because he's done a promo, or 'somebody died'.
> 
> I think people are reading WAY too much into things if they think that was meant to be solely a Chris Benoit reference.


what about when snooki was on raw!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk should sign a contract if Vince agress to change the name of RAW to "CM Punk and Friends"


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I'm not jumping on the CM Punk bandwagon. Here's why, this hypocrite will turn soft and kiss ass to fans. Baby face Punk sucks ass. Heel Punk is the only tolerable gimmick. Tonight he displayed a soft spoken promo, with very little controversy. Nothing happened at the end except him whining just like Cena said like a little bitch.
> 
> AND HOW THE FUCK, is this RAW good, i think you mean twenty minutes of Raw was good, the rest sucked ass. And this coming from a true WWE fan of myself.


You are a moron and a horrible poster, and should just fucking quit while you're ahead.

The crowd was eating it up left and right. Heel, face or tweener Punk can control a crowd if they let him (see his early face run in WWE for an instance in where he did not have control over his promos).


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I'm just saying, if PUNK is for _those without a voice_, what about those in the WWE who have paid there dues and haven't gotten that Mania main event? What about them PUNK? Or is it just for your selfish self?


Think about it for a second, and then try to think about what it means to be a "heel".


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> So wait, you're suggesting somebody needs to watch the promo again implying they'd gotten it wrong, when you yourself hadn't even seen it?


Usually the people that tell me this stuff are never wrong about these kind of things, they are wrestling nerds lol. I guess next time I should be careful to watch it first before I think it really is true.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I'm just saying, if PUNK is for _those without a voice_, what about those in the WWE who have paid there dues and haven't gotten that Mania main event? What about them PUNK? Or is it just for your selfish self?


You wanted him (the heel) to list more ppl during the promo or something?

besides he talked about the ice bars. bring them back Vince!


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

where was rey mysterio!!!!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think it should be overlooked what a privileged position Punk has been in recently, basically been given free reign to air his dirty laundry and break kayfabe again and again. How could it not be captivating in a time where WWE has become very stale and predictable?

How do you guys think someone like Christian would've done in a similar position? Considering his history, leaving for TNA and how long he's been around etc.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Colt Cabana is more over in the WWE than he is in ROH.

Also...him, Ice Cream Bars and Mark Henry are trending.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

shotsx said:


> where was rey mysterio!!!!


This. I love abit of Rey tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flaming and trolling can result in warnings. Post your opinions and discuss the event like men please. 

I thought the promo was pretty good. Well worth the extra time on the show. There's no doubt in my mind that McMahon will screw Cena for the sake of keeping the WWE title in the company.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Pezley said:


> You are a moron and a horrible poster, and should just fucking quit while you're ahead.
> 
> The crowd was eating it up left and right. Heel, face or tweener Punk can control a crowd if they let him (see his early face run in WWE for an instance in where he did not have control over his promos).


The crowd? Really...really...really? I saw the show and while there was some cheering it was not the majority of the crowd. In fact, many were booing him for acting cocky, selfish and arrogant. Again, if Punk is for the voiceless, then why not give a mention or shoutout to any deserving WWE guy who has paid their dues? Nope, instead he goes out and shouts out to Colt Cabana, a former WWE employee/jobber.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Cena wasn't bad on the mic tonight he was tolerable the Boston accent was pretty funny...I wonder if that's just him being back in town or on purpose my guess is the latter..but no...I don't feel like the segment dragged on long ago...it was a really good raw. CM Punk opened the show announced contract negotiations with vince and the suspense carried the show. I was very pleased with Raw and I don't want to miss money in the bank.

Really Good Raw with an attitude era feel to it. Hopefully the tone is sustained and the momentum continues on through Wrestlemania. There weren't any stellar matches though, that's the next step, having matches that matter on Raw. 

Really liked the MITB participants getting mic time. R-Truth's acrophobia/arachnophobia promo was hilarious too. Too bad the US Title doesn't mean anything, they should have brought back the TV Title instead.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> Usually the people that tell me this stuff are never wrong about these kind of things, they are wrestling nerds lol. I guess next time I should be careful to watch it first before I think it really is true.


I agree actually with you on this. You should watch the promo before just jabbering away nonsense at people


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never been this excited for a PPV in my life. Now I want to order Money in the Bank for Punk vs. Cena alone.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

shotsx said:


> what about when snooki was on raw!


What about it? Nobody on this side of the Atlantic gave a flying fuck, that's for sure.

CM Punk didn't seem to think it was worth mentioning either.

EDIT: Actually, did anybody in the US give a shit about Snooki either?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

money in the bank going to be epic raw was epic wwe is epic as of now ppv of the year money in the bank


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn good moment by all included, especially by Punk. Can't wait for MiTB on Sunday.Not going to jump on the bandwagon and call him the best ever (an honor I believe that can only go to Jericho), but damn exciting television.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So being different is wrong? I see  I guess that makes your wrestler Punk wrong too for being different right?


dude, stop trying to make this discussion about you, people disagreed with you that's all. you're not a martyr.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I admit the MITB ppv will be interesting. Cena will win likely and Chicago will riot. I can't wait.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I agree actually with you on this. You should watch the promo *before just jabbering away nonsense at people*


You mean like what you've been doing the entire time?


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Someone needs to upload the opening and closing segments so I can deposit them into my spank bank.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> The crowd? Really...really...really? I saw the show and while there was some cheering it was not the majority of the crowd. In fact, many were booing him for acting cocky, selfish and arrogant. Again, if Punk is for the voiceless, then why not give a mention or shoutout to any deserving WWE guy who has paid their dues? Nope, instead he goes out and shouts out to Colt Cabana, a former WWE employee/jobber.


CM Punk was talking about the *real* "voiceless". What I mean by that is the people who were fired for "budget reasons" or just randomly. The guys in the back who are still employed can very well still approach McMahon anytime they want and let their voice be heard but they wont. It is also the reason there was a Drew and Ziggler segment in which both shut up when Vince McMahon approached them. CM Punk had the balls to step up to Vince which is something the guys in the back who are still employed wont do.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> dude, stop trying to make this discussion about you, people disagreed with you that's all. you're not a martyr.


I'm one of the few who disagrees about tonight and i get flamed and called a troll. I have not bashed any poster on here, you can check all my posts. I've been respectful. I just disagree that the segment was good tonight. I thought it was long and dull. Then people started piling up on me. 

I'm going to get off this thread for a while til it cools down. Until then, laters.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

45 minutes later

still rock hard


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> The crowd? Really...really...really? I saw the show and while there was some cheering it was not the majority of the crowd. In fact, many were booing him for acting cocky, selfish and arrogant. Again, if Punk is for the voiceless, then why not give a mention or shoutout to any deserving WWE guy who has paid their dues? Nope, instead he goes out and shouts out to Colt Cabana, a former WWE employee/jobber.


He mentioned them because, paraphrasing his words:"I have had *friends* work for you and get fired. Like Colt Cabana, and Luke Gallows" He was only mentioning guys that he has had close relationships with, like his best friend, and guy he was in a faction with for a while.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

And the Plot Thickens....


----------



## supremegmn (Jul 4, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> The crowd? Really...really...really? *I saw the show and while there was some cheering it was not the majority of the cro*wd. In fact, many were booing him for acting cocky, selfish and arrogant. Again, if Punk is for the voiceless, then why not give a mention or shoutout to any deserving WWE guy who has paid their dues? Nope, instead he goes out and shouts out to Colt Cabana, a former WWE employee/jobber.


maybe it's because I was watching with surround sound.........but the majority of the crowd seemed into Punk's promo.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Hush ya mout' Mr. Every Night.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> 45 minutes later
> 
> still rock hard


I get rock hard when ever I see your sig tbh. Post more I say.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> The crowd? Really...really...really? I saw the show and while there was some cheering it was not the majority of the crowd. In fact, many were booing him for acting cocky, selfish and arrogant. Again, if Punk is for the voiceless, then why not give a mention or shoutout to any deserving WWE guy who has paid their dues? Nope, instead he goes out and shouts out to Colt Cabana, a former WWE employee/jobber.


:hmm:

Posting the exact opposite of what actually happened.

Yep, looks like a troll.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

After the show went off the air, Cena called out Punk, defending Boston. He then said that two men that hate each other shouldn’t wrestle; they should be in a street fight. A referee came out, and Punk’s music hit. Punk met Cena at the ramp and they began to fight around the ringside area. Punk stopped and blew Cena’s wife a kiss, then threw Cena into the stairs. Punk then got on the mic and congratulated Derek Jeter and himself before attempting to pin Cena, which got a two-count. Punk hit Cena with a chair, and when Cena got to his feet, they began to exchange punches. Punk got Cena into a sleeper, but Cena rolled out. Punk left the ring to argue with Cena’s wife, and Cena’s dad slapped him. Punk got back into the ring and walked right into the Attitude Adjustment for the three-count.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I'm one of the few who disagrees about tonight and i get flamed and called a troll. I have not bashed any poster on here, you can check all my posts. I've been respectful. I just disagree that the segment was good tonight. I thought it was long and dull. Then people started piling up on me.
> 
> I'm going to get off this thread for a while til it cools down. Until then, laters.


You get called a troll for a good reason. You have been spamming how you hate the promo on every page so far.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Wonder if Cena got booed as hard during the dark match?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr. Every Night is piss that he didn't get to see spot monkeys.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

supremegmn said:


> maybe it's because I was watching with surround sound.........but the majority of the crowd seemed into Punk's promo.


He's just talking out his ass. The crowd was in the palm of his hands the entire match... he got them to chant and cheer for Ice Cream bars, Colt, and an apology for crying out loud.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

buffalochipster said:


> Wonder if Cena got booed as hard during the dark match?


I doubt it, because he was all "pro" Boston.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

unnecessary post, disregard


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

A CM Punk ice cream truck segment might be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kennedy? Punk mentioned Kennedy tonight?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I refer all to my avatar -- I BELIEVE IN CM PUNK!


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I really enjoyed the opening and closing segments. I thought both were strong and all three guys were good though I could have done without the usual goofy Cena comedy. The writers need to realize sometimes it’s OK to have Cena go an entire promo without saying one of their goofy jokes. Punk was particularly great tonight. Losing him for any length of time is going to be a big hit. This is the most interested I’ve been in a Raw main event storyline in quite a while. I’m looking forward to the PPV and hope they have something really solid lined up coming out of it.

While I don’t like the Otunga/McGillicutty team (I mainly dislike Otunga), I hate it when tag champs lose handicap matches to one guy. I understand they currently don’t think much of those belts or tag teams in general, but there wasn’t someone else they could have had Cena beat?

At least the US Champ and his partner didn’t lose a handicap match to Big Show. Show/Henry could be rough. The Show/Burn Notice promo made me a little sad Bruce Campbell wasn’t a guest host instead of one of the many terrible ones they had.

The top of the hour deal with all the MITB guys was fine, but it didn’t really hype me up for the PPV match. I still expect it’ll be great and look forward to seeing it, but I already thought that going into tonight’s show. That promo didn’t effect anything.

Tonight I realized a reason why I like MITB having its own PPV, besides last year’s being one of WWE’s best PPVs of 2010. Them doing one six-man with some of the MITB guys and that one big in-ring segment on the go home show is far better than past years where they did multiple tags, six-mans, eight-mans, battle royals, etc. and countless crowded promo segments like tonight’s between the same 7-8 guys on what was then 3 brands which often resulted in me becoming less hyped for MITB. Sure they still did a bunch of matches, usually singles, between those guys recently, but it hasn’t felt as overkill as it did the last few years MITB was on Mania. As for tonight’s six-man, I thought it was pretty fun. I hope Del Rio standing tall in the end isn’t a sign he’s losing Sunday since I think him as Mr. (Raw) MITB is the best choice out of those guys.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Striker said:


> A CM Punk ice cream truck segment might be the greatest thing ever.


Drives the truck down the ramp, starts throwing ice cream bars at Vince.


----------



## alexfakelastname (Oct 17, 2009)

Striker said:


> A CM Punk ice cream truck segment might be the greatest thing ever.


My mom made this same joke right when that happened. She said "Didn't angle have a milk truck thing? Why doesnt he come out like sweettooth with an ice cream truck?"

Anyways Punk is finally doing what he deserves to be doing, kicking ass on the mic and stealing the show. I can safely say at least 95% of the people ordering MITB are for Punk VS Cena. Hell most of them can't even name the rest of the card (I cant).


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Kennedy? Punk mentioned Kennedy tonight?


No, he didn't.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I still can't believe they mentioned Eddie twice!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

On Cena, who the fuck gets booed in their own hometown?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Even if it's only for one night or even one segment, I'd mark for a picture of a goofy Punk face on the turnbuckles, the sides of the ring, and on the titantron. Also replace the WWE symbol on the stage with a giant Punk face.

I second the idea for an ice cream truck segment


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Why the fuck did they have Swagger speak and not Riley who was the best on the mic of the whole bunch?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Why the fuck did they have Swagger speak and not Riley who was the best on the mic of the whole bunch?


The Miz and Truth begs to differ, they are much better than Riley on the mic.

But you're right, why in the blue hell did Swagger, Kofi and EVAN BOURNE get the mic and Riley didn't?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Even if it's only for one night or even one segment, I'd mark for a picture of a goofy Punk face on the turnbuckles, the sides of the ring, and on the titantron. Also replace the WWE symbol on the stage with a giant Punk face.
> 
> *I second the idea for an ice cream truck segment*


"Stone Cold Creamery"-Jim Ross


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Samee said:


> On Cena, who the fuck gets booed in their own hometown?


usually most heels do..I remember Randy Orton was getting booed crazy after he told people to shut up when they tried to cheer him.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

You say this in a segment involving The Miz and Alberto Del Rio. There is wrong, and then there's you.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wild Pegasus said:


> You say this in a segment involving The Miz and Alberto Del Rio. There is wrong, and then there's you.


Was that addressed towards me? If so, no way they're better than Del Rio.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Samee said:


> On Cena, who the fuck gets booed in their own hometown?


Only him. Just like Summerslam 5 years ago where Edge beat him to retain the WWE Championship


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

SEGMENT EIGHT: The Contract Negotiation

Wow. That was wildly entertaining and exactly what was needed heading into Money in the Bank. Vince was Vince except beaten down a bit, and CM Punk was manic and over-the-top, voicing all of the complaints and concerns we of the IWC have about the WWE. Vince doesn't know real talent, he doesn't listen to what the people want, he doesn't respect wrestling... Punk demanded an apology for it all and it was great. The crowd was very into this and I always enjoy something making fun of the "What?" chants. I wasn't sure about Cena when he first came down, but he again brought it, calling Punk a hypocrite for basking in the glory of the fans right before abandoning them. The culmination with Punk running through the Boston teams that dominate pro sports and comparing them to Cena, ending with "You're the New York Yankees!" was fantastic. It all went right here and, man, if you don't want to see what happens on Sunday, I don't know what the fuck you want out of wrestling. Why are you even watching?

Rating: 10 out of 10

411 mania gave it 10 out of 10


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Samee said:


> On Cena, who the fuck gets booed in their own hometown?


Edge did (as a face) at SummerSlam 2004 I believe.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Offtopic: How can I watch raw or smackdown live here in Portugal? any legal web site link?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Someone told me today that Cena is a Tampa Bay Rays fan, and he quit on the Red Sox... Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

RVD 1010 said:


> Edge did (as a face) at SummerSlam 2004 I believe.


To be fair he was pretty bad back then.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

LariatSavage said:


> Someone told me today that Cena is a Tampa Bay Rays fan, and he quit on the Red Sox... Anyone know if that's true?


Who the hell would want to be a Rays fan?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LariatSavage said:


> Someone told me today that Cena is a Tampa Bay Rays fan, and he quit on the Red Sox... Anyone know if that's true?


Yep, he's a convert:



> Oh, I absolutely have. I did an interview with MLB.com — I was going to throw the first pitch out at Fenway Park — and their first question was about my allegiance to the Red Sox. I told them, I can't answer anything about the Red Sox; I can talk about the history of the franchise, but I can't give an interview as a fan, because I'm a Rays fan. I said I had been living here since late 2002, early 2003, and I've watched the franchise grow. I like the way they operate. They focus on really securing their talent for a long period of time. They've got a great ballclub of young kids who honestly just want to win.


You can read the rest about it here.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TheRealXPac said:


> I wish you all knew how big this really is.


Punk has _everyone_ in the palm of his hand.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

RVD 1010 said:


> Edge did (as a face) at SummerSlam 2004 I believe.


I believe to. I do not know why, it was in a triple threat match facing Jericho (face) and Batista (heel) defending his intercontinental title. He pins Jericho, maybe the crow's desire was a Jericho victory.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

NikkiSixx said:


> Yep, he's a convert:
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the rest about it here.


Make sense a lot of people wish the Red Sox & Yankees ran their teams like the Devil Rays do and I'm a Yankee fan .


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*A few things
1. Punk was greatness on the mic
2. Vince looked legit pissed during that entire segment.
3. The moment Cena came down i knew he would ruin the momentum by trying to be funny and bringing up rock again, seriously furthering your own feud with rock during punks shining moment:no:
4. Cena punches like a 4 year old boy.
5. Truth was hilarious tonight telling a briefcase it's gon get got:lmao*


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Any word on if Drew Mcintyre is still alive?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> Any word on if Drew Mcintyre is still alive?


In reality, nothing a few a major surgeries wont fix.

As for his status on Raw? No, he's dead.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Even if it's only for one night or even one segment, I'd mark for a picture of a goofy Punk face on the turnbuckles, the sides of the ring, and on the titantron. Also replace the WWE symbol on the stage with a giant Punk face.
> 
> I second the idea for an ice cream truck segment


Lol, so would I. 

I've only caught the last segment with Punk and Vince. Great promo especially from Punk. Great as usual. It's hilarious that Punk outpopped Cena during the segment in Cena's home-fucking-town.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Obviously his career is dead; I was actually concerned for the man's well being. He looked like he might have broken his back or something tbh


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Did the crowd chant "We want wrestling" and then McMahon said "I dont care...etc"?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CM Punk is the man. Kelly Kelly is hot as fuck. That is all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> ShaneHelmsComGregory Shane Helms
> 
> I'm one of the biggest MMA fans ever, but tonight is an example of the kind of drama and passion that MMA doesn't have. #IWantWrestling


That basically sums it up the best possible way. I'm a huge fan of MMA, but for people who say "Why don't you just stop watching wrestling. It's only for kids" tonight is a prime example why. You don't find stuff like what CM Punk did anywhere else in the world.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Did the crowd chant "We want wrestling" and then McMahon said "I dont care...etc"?


No, it was "We want ice cream".........I think.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Finally watching the opening. Listening to Cena makes me feel like I'm watching "The Departed" at some parts, but it definitely feels like a subconscious thing -- like he fell right back into the accent.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Brilliant stuff from Punk tonight. Truth was great to and was the most over heel (Punk was more over but he got a lot of cheers) on the show. The briefcase is gon get got and the line about the grits gon hit the pan was fantastic. MITB will be great even with one the crappy three (Mexican JBL, Mr Average and the CAW) likely to win MITB.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it was "We Want Wrestling" for sure. Not that they didn't want the Ice Cream too.

Raw is Punk Review complete with Ice cream and "We Want Wrestling" mentions!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Brilliant stuff from Punk tonight. Truth was great to and was the most over heel (Punk was more over but he got a lot of cheers) on the show. The briefcase is gon get got and the line about the grits gon hit the pan was fantastic. MITB will be great even with one the crappy three (Mexican JBL, Mr Average and the CAW) likely to win MITB.


Del Rio - Mexican JBL
MR. Average - Miz?
Caw - I'm not sure :argh: Riley?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Miz won't win MITB again.


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

It was a great RAW.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I've narrowed Raw's MiTB down to ADR and Riley. I don't think Riley is quite ready for that leap yet and I predicted ADR to win 3 weeks ago, so I'll stick with Del Rio


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> No, it was "We want ice cream".........I think.


Pretty sure it was We Want Wrestling but the Ice Cream one does make sense. 

Though I loved the ending.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The crowd wanted ice cream and wrestling.

I mean, who doesnt?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Who said, "then go be a world champ somewhere else" Cena??


No, Punk said "I'll go and be the best in the world, somewhere else".


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The atmosphere in Chicago this Sunday is going to be crazy.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what happened with Drew? Did he get hurt or something?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

sideon said:


> *A few things
> 1. Punk was greatness on the mic
> 2. Vince looked legit pissed during that entire segment.
> 3. The moment Cena came down i knew he would ruin the momentum by trying to be funny and bringing up rock again, seriously furthering your own feud with rock during punks shining moment:no:
> ...


Cena/Rock is still the biggest money around, after MITB, this storyline will lose momentium cause there isn't any way to evolve it from here. So of course Cena's told to remind people about his Rock feud.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

psx71 said:


> That basically sums it up the best possible way. I'm a huge fan of MMA, but for people who say "Why don't you just stop watching wrestling. It's only for kids" tonight is a prime example why. You don't find stuff like what CM Punk did anywhere else in the world.


*Exactly, i would be proud to show that punk promo to anyone who laughs at wrestling and say "This is why i watch".*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened with Drew? Did he get hurt or something?


big show was destorying drew up the stage and set up to chokeslam drew off of it henry speared big show off the stage and drew went with them, barely hit the edge of the landing spot and died.

if you saw the spot and was looking for a real update on whether or not he was hurt tyler reks said this on twitter


> Its actually @TheDrewMcIntyre. And that dude took a fall to concrete tonight w/ only a light stand breaking his fall. Then he got up & walked away.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened with Drew? Did he get hurt or something?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w96SWT0G0qQ

skip to around 4 minutes


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

With the "WHAT A MANEUVER" line, even "the vince pet" michael cole couldnt avoid laughing


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

during the eddie mentions I was hoping punk would one up cena and mention he got to wrestle him first


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Raw 7/11/11

Beginning-Amazing promo, Cena and Punk were greatness
Middle-BORRRRRRRING(other than the mark henry/big show spot)
End-Phenomenal.....Im STOKED For MITB this sunday....MORE than i was with mania. Cannot WAIT. Im predicting 9/10 for the event. 

Now that i think about it, i dont think they'll go with the MITB cash in this sunday, because it will take away from this phenomenal storyline. Either way, SUNDAY can't come ANY sooner!!


----------



## Blackmoon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Just finished my Raw DVR and...*

I just have to say, that was pretty damn awesome. I never much liked Punk or Cena, but they both get props from me tonight. Especially Punk, who for a minute there almost turned face. Did ya feel that? I did.

Anyway, I know there's not a lot of purpose to this thread, but I just wanted to give credit where credit is due. I mean the show as a whole wasn't anything special, but everything involving Punk made the day.

Also, I don't think I've seen McMahon punked out (pun intended) that badly since Stone Cold held a gun to his head and he pissed himself.


----------



## MacFly (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Drew dead? Serious question.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"We Want Ice Cream," "Colt Cabana" chants...between tonight and the Rumble, Boston has RULED this year. Punk was absolutely sensational tonight though, sensational. "WHATAMANUEVER" had me legit rotfl. He pushed all the buttons tonight, and his bit with Cena was great (I enjoyed that a bit more as a New Yorker). Cena and Vince were also outstanding. The constant mentioning of Rock is making me think that when he makes HIS next appearance we're gonna get yet another Grade A+ promo from "Dwayne." This feud is elevating the heat of THAT feud even more, since if Punk is gone after Sunday, then there's no follow up to this. The rest of Raw is pretty much a blur to me but from what I can remember, Truth was hilarious as usual, and a standard show all around. The money lies in the main feud though. Chicago is going to be insane Sunday.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How dare Drew take that bump, no sold it, and got up and walked!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Samee said:


> GLAAD confirmed Punk is leaving July 18th.



To hell with those losers


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Where the HELL Can i buy a CM Punk uprising shirt in medium!?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

was at raw tonight. punks 2 segments were incredible, especially the closer, felt like i was witnessing some historic shit. henry's tackle was awesome... other than that, it was a pretty awful show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena and Punk holding shit down in the opening promo. (Y)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What I still don't understand...

Cena came out, called Punk childish for how he is acting, then proceeded to make a diaper joke to McMahon... How in the hell is that not childish? It's not only childish, but it was really fucking stupid. Besides, he ripped the joke off of McIntyre/Ziggler's segment earlier in the night. He's just bad on the mic.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk's face on the turnbuckles every week would be epic. I want Ice Cream too.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Even though my thoughts turned out to be wrong, there for a minute I thought we were about to see a John Cena heel turn.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I honestly think Vince will cost Cena the match, Punk will resign as all he really wanted more than all the lucrative perks in his contract was Cena gone, and he knew the only way to do that was to turn Vince against him. Vince will say he would rather Cena be fired than CM Punk walk away with the title.

And perhaps Alberto will win the MITB and become Vinces hired gun in getting back the WWE Title from Punk, who Vince now sees as having won the battle and wants revenge for Punks actions.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Was i the only one who laughed when punk shitted on the "fired" angle vince gave cena last week?*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> Even though my thoughts turned out to be wrong, there for a minute I thought we were about to see a John Cena heel turn.


That's because the crowd was really behind Punk from the beginning of the show, and by the end he had them in the palm of his hands.

Jesus could have interrupted and they'd have booed him to oblivion.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

Pezley said:


> That's because the crowd was really behind Punk from the beginning of the show, and by the end he had them in the palm of his hands.
> 
> Jesus could have interrupted and they'd have booed him to oblivion.


Exactly this.

Punk played the cool heel to perfection, everything he was doing was still his heel character, but it was playing up to the boss and everything he said was true. The crowd had no reason to boo him.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually, CM Punk was more of a face during the segment at the end.. He was speaking for the people, constantly talking about how Vince was not in touch with them and how he knows what they want, etc... Going forward, if he stays, he's going to get cheered every where now. He is a face.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I find myself so pleasantly surprised that for the second week that I have been looking forward to Raw (this week and two weeks ago) I haven't been disappointed. For the first time in a long time.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, when they let Punk cut loose, he really shines. That promo at the end was awesome. It was getting good and then Cena had to come out. Cena's lack of a big reaction in his HOMETOWN was saddening to see too. Punk literally got the Boston crowd on his side and he had to talk crap about Boston's sports team just to get heat back again. Vince McMahon had a front seat in this too. Vince has to know that the crowd is getting tired of the same stale Cena now. I was glad to hear Punk mention Colt Cabana and Luke Gallows. They were let go unfairly which really contradicts the stupid Anti-Bully Campaign that the company is doing.

That six-man tag match was pretty good too. Most of the guys got to talk on the mic and did a decent job. I didn't think Kofi did a good job though as he sounded too calm and boring on the mic. The MITB match has potential to be a great match. I think the WWE has done a amazing job promoting the PPV and it has gotten me to want to watch it live in some way or form. I really want to see Punk/Cena now.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

sideon said:


> *A few things
> 1. Punk was greatness on the mic
> 2. Vince looked legit pissed during that entire segment.
> 3. The moment Cena came down i knew he would ruin the momentum by trying to be funny and bringing up rock again, seriously furthering your own feud with rock during punks shining moment:no:
> ...


Agreed, good RAW to sell the PPV, and I think WWE will make good money on this PPV.

Btw, Punk was awesome the entire night, but I really loved when he even talked about ICE CREAM, got a pop and told Vince he sold a million :lmao!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

What infuriates me more than anything is that I know the WWE is capable of putting on an entertaining show week in an week out. They choose not to, because they're busy rolling around in John Cenas t-shirt money. Maybe Punk getting the crowd hotter than anything post 2003 will get Vince thinking a little bit. One can only hope.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

The ending segment with Punk was excellent, and I was genuinely shocked and excited when he mentioned Luke Gallows. Unlike Cabana, Gallows actually worked at TNA recently so that was an excellent "name drop". The thing about bullying and other things about McMahon sounded genuine.

I love CM Punk; he brings so much excitement to the WWE. Having said that, if he leaves and goes to ROH, they'll have a new consumer in me.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Last night further cemented my belief that Punk is without a shadow of a doubt the best mic worker in the wrestling business today. He's so far ahead of the pack it's almost unbelievable. It's no coincidence that once he's given the leeway to say what he wants, not only does he position himself as one of the hottest prospects in the entire industry, but also makes WWE as a product ten times more interesting.

This angle has been more interesting than anything the WWE has done in a *long* time. It'll be a real shame if Punk does leave and we're left with a Cena/ADR feud where ADR rambles on about his destiny and Cena adamantly states that he's the champ and he will overcome any and all odds to walk out as the WWE champion. I don't think I can go back to that garbage after witnessing how good the WWE can be with someone at the helm who can cut a promo with real emotion and material.

"Sir, I'm afraid your music is just too loud."

"What a maneuver!"

"Look at that, I just made you a million dollars in ice cream sales."


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

World Wide said:


> Last night further cemented my belief that Punk is without a shadow of a doubt the best mic worker in the wrestling business today. He's so far ahead of the pack it's almost unbelievable. It's no coincidence that once he's given the leeway to say what he wants, not only does he position himself as one of the hottest prospects in the entire industry, but also makes WWE as a product ten times more interesting.
> 
> This angle has been more interesting than anything the WWE has done in a *long* time. It'll be a real shame if Punk does leave and we're left with a Cena/ADR feud where ADR rambles on about his destiny and Cena adamantly states that he's the champ and he will overcome any and all odds to walk out as the WWE champion. I don't think I can go back to that garbage after witnessing how good the WWE can be with someone at the helm who can cut a promo with real emotion and material.
> 
> ...


That is very true. Seriously, I love his quotes. The "I'm breaking the fourth wall" line cracked me up. But yeah, ADR is screwed. Because of this angle, it will seem like if Punk does leave, everything else will be so much more worse. Del Rio is not as entertaining as Punk in my honest opinion.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

I want RAW to just have Punk, Cena and Vince from now on.

Just these three tearing it up every week. No one else.

btw, no one can say Rock is better than Punk on the mic anymore. I'd like to see Rock cut a promo like that.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

How in the heel Raw will survive without CM Punk next weeks. 

He's the definition of greatness


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great start, because CM Punk is there.

Nice to see the tag team champion have a go at the world champion.. and showed they have more combination moves now. But I thought Otunga performance is unconvincing.

Del Rio looking like MITB ladder winner. Surprises will go to A-Ry, Miz or Rey.

CM Punk is a badass now. Able to face and disrespect Vince like HHH & StoneCold do.

Lol WWE Ice cream bars... business will soar to the sky. So funny Vince trying to hide that chuckle. 

I knew Vince is never gonna sign that to carry on the built-up to MITB. He look like a retard towards the end lol.

High ending, damn damn damn. nobody can stop Punk on the mic.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Enjoyed the Punk stuff on Raw A LOT this week. Everything else on the show I ended up skipping over but I got 45 or so minutes of CM Punk talking and that was the only reason I was watching Raw so I was happy. Vince needs to show up on Raw more often. He's so fucking entertaining. Sucks that he doesn't let the other guys do his type of shtick to get over. Vince stopping to stare at the Ryder sign was funny and the stuff with Cole was too. WWE ICE CREAMS got the biggest pop of the night too. Punk was typically awesome and he even managed to get in a subtle Benoit reference as well as managing to start a pretty loud Colt Cabana chant. Cena wasn't annoying either which I guess was good and they finally had some Punk/Cena interaction to create some heat between them. Seems certain that Punk is gonna return as a babyface. WWE needs babyfaces and Punk's the most over guy without even trying to be over with the fans. Can't think of another program that they've done in modern WWE that has been this great week in week out since maybe Eddie/Rey but I'd put this one over it. It's only lasted 4 weeks too. Bit of a shame that they didn't do this build for a big show like Summerslam but personally I don't care.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I was expecting shit to go down but that was just something else. Dear God what a promo from everybody involved. This is what has been missing from WWE these past few years - passion, emotion. That was just a phenomenal piece of TV never mind WWE. I wouldn't have changed a thing, not even Cena because he was being himself, they were all being themselves. It doesn't get anymore real than that. And isn't that the key of this whole thing? The _realness_? It has a realness attached to it that just makes it absolutely must see and engaging. Wonderful stuff that just proves how great WWE can be when they want to be. I can't remember being this hyped for a PPV in a LONG time. Whatever happens at MITB and even if Punk leaves, I don't think anybody will be forgetting what has went down these past few weeks. I just hope that things don't go back to business as usual if he leaves because going from what we have now to plain old shitty boring WWE TV would incredibly suck. 

The rest of Raw was alright I guess but anything with Punk/Cena/Vince was 15/10 all the way, all the way.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Wish it was Sunday


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHH so pumped for sunday, it's untrue.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I think Punk was amazing but I also think Cena gets some credit for selling this whole angle well. I think this was another very good Raw anyway though and the ladder match promos were good too (who knew Evan Bourne wasn't mute?) Add to that Mark Henry "sprinting" and you have a near perfect show.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

supremegmn said:


> maybe it's because I was watching with surround sound.........but the majority of the crowd seemed into Punk's promo.


I watch RAW on an old ass 1999 TV, trust me the crowd was hot!

Anyway just ignore that loser let him crawl into the little hole in the TNA forum. He's delusional, he can'tr see the greatness that was last night.

As for my thoughts, opening promo 4.5/5 and ending promo 5/5. Simply perfect.

WWE is booking this so fricking great. I'm excited for this Sunday. I hope the buyrates really do reflect the epicness that this storyline is. However, let's not denying the actual MITB matches have suffered in terms of build, but WWE tried. Also it's MITB, carrying that briefcase means your automatically over.

Maybe Punk is right maybe wrestling in 2011 is what these fans want. I was shocked to see the crowd so supportive of Punk. When the casual audience is in support, it's obviously a great thing. It's one thing for an IWC member to jerk off of it, but a Universe member, damn that's an accomplishment.

WWE truly is a well oiled machine that we as IWC members underestimate. In just 1 night, Punk went from irrelevant jobber, to the most talked about thing in pro wrestling in the last years.

This is the best RAW or to be more accurate best promo/storyline I've seen in 10 years. It surpasses Austin/McMahon and even Austin/Rock. I tip my hats off to WWE. This shows that if they do put in the effot, they can produce great TV.

What worries me, is that when it's all said and done most likely Punk will be gone and where will RAW go from there?


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

Punk was awesome last night. This has clearly been the best stuff they have done on RAW in a very long time. Now lets see if they have the balls to go thought with what could be one of the best story lines they have ever did. 

1) Punk beats Cena clean in Chicago. 
2) Vince makes Miz (who won MITB) cash in on Punk. 
3) Vince tries to interfere but get's stopped and AA'd by Cena
4) Punk beats Miz and leaves with the WWE title. 
5) Vince fires Cena.

So now we have must watch RAW the next night. Cena can take some time off so he will be healthy for WM. Punk can take the WWE title to ESPN, Kimmel, and anywhere else that will have him. 

On Raw we got not title. Vince on a rampage. HHH and Steph coming out to bitch at Vince to "fix" this. Punk showing up as a fan (with title) at SS. Vince has to join the "Kiss my Punk" club to get him to come back. New shirt "Punk 3:16 says you just kissed my ass"

It would all be so epic...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

My favorite part was when he was busting the balls of the announcers for not knowing shit about wrestling.

"What a 'manuever'!"

Also, can we please get Cena to behave like this? You know, a confident and mature man who is at the top of his industry and not saying shit like "Son of a Mustard Sandwich!" ?

That'd be nice.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Leave it to some IWC members to complain about the wrestling?

Really is the wrestling even important on a night like this.

God some of you are so stupid. Just go watch ROH or something. The last groundbreaking, earth shattering thing they did was...oh yeah nothing!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I loved the fact that he said: "This microphone, in the hands of any of the boys in the back, is just a microphone. You put it in the hands of a dangerous man like myself and it becomes a pipe bomb." like he did in his "I'm a snake" promo.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolute and utter dynamite.

VKM would be mad to not have him a big part of the WWE. But I'm resigned to losing Punk, at least for a while. But there you go.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wad shocked that the fans were chanting "we want wrestling". I thought only the iwc preferred wrestling, and it was the perfect chance to do a we want Ryder chant. I think I actually heard it faintly


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

CC91 said:


> I wad shocked that the fans were chanting "we want wrestling". I thought only the iwc preferred wrestling, and it was the perfect chance to do a we want Ryder chant. I think I actually heard it faintly


I would laugh my arse off if there was a ryder chant. Punk and Ryder are both awesome.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I fucking can't wait for Sunday. Me and my friends got tickets for this on pre-sale not knowing what the card will be but now it makes these tickets very valuable. I am very happy to be going and it's going to be a great day and night.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Punk was awesome, as was Vince (as always). But I HAVE to say that when Cena plays his character properly (rather than pandering to kids) he is very good to watch. He even looks pretty good on the mic. Saying what he thinks sand not caring what other people think. It suits him very well and is something of a throwback to his character in 2004/5 but without the c'RAP' gimmick.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

You know, a certain PPV theme suddenly makes complete sense, down to every last verse.










If they suddenly swapped themes, I would cream my pants. Completely.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

dunno if u guys know this or if it's been posted, but after raw ended cena called punk back out, and challenged him to a streetfight. punk came out after a few minutes and they ended up having the best match of the night(it was average). at one point punk went to the outside and started messing with cena's family, he pushed his dad, and then cena sr punched him in the face, punk sold it all the way back into the ring, cena hits the fu for the win. by this point cena had won the whole crowd on his side, and everyone went home happy.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Leave it to some IWC members to complain about the wrestling?
> 
> Really is the wrestling even important on a night like this.
> 
> God some of you are so stupid. Just go watch ROH or something. The last groundbreaking, earth shattering thing they did was...oh yeah nothing!


I agree, sure, wrestling is important and to show of good matches, BUT it ALWAYS has to be in combination with the Superstars' look and mic abilities. That's why WWE always has been the biggest wrestling company, they really can put over their Stars and shows. Also, for the PPV this Sunday we will get great matches, therefore we had this RAW and SD this week, to put the PPV over.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> You know, a certain PPV theme suddenly makes complete sense, down to every last verse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ironic thing is I see a very WM17 like ending.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

it wasn't "we want wrestling"

it was clearly "we want ice cream"


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

There were both we want wrestling and we want ice cream chants. 100%.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

As soon as the words 'ice cream' escaped Punk's lips, he became babyface lol. Also Cena 'I'm warning you man, don't'. 'YOU'RE THE NEW YORK YANKEES!' *soc*

them's fighting words :lmao


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Enjoyed the Punk stuff on Raw A LOT this week. Everything else on the show I ended up skipping over but I got 45 or so minutes of CM Punk talking and that was the only reason I was watching Raw so I was happy. Vince needs to show up on Raw more often. He's so fucking entertaining. Sucks that he doesn't let the other guys do his type of shtick to get over. Vince stopping to stare at the Ryder sign was funny and the stuff with Cole was too. WWE ICE CREAMS got the biggest pop of the night too. Punk was typically awesome and he even managed to get in a subtle Benoit reference as well as managing to start a pretty loud Colt Cabana chant. Cena wasn't annoying either which I guess was good and they finally had some Punk/Cena interaction to create some heat between them. Seems certain that Punk is gonna return as a babyface. WWE needs babyfaces and Punk's the most over guy without even trying to be over with the fans. Can't think of another program that they've done in modern WWE that has been this great week in week out since maybe Eddie/Rey but I'd put this one over it. It's only lasted 4 weeks too. Bit of a shame that they didn't do this build for a big show like Summerslam but personally I don't care.*


What was this reference dude?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

mellison24 said:


> What was this reference dude?


uff man, he said 'the only time WWE is part of the mainstream is when they're talking about me ____ (big pause big pause me thinking I swear if you say Benoit I will have 0 respect for you) ___ or when someone dies"

I seriously thought he was gonna say Benoit but it was broad enough so that people would think about more recent deaths like Savage

I also loved that Cena called Punk a terrorist. It is such a breath of fresh air having this unclear, tweenerish feud. Soo much better than the baddie of the month getting booed by everyone then squashed by Cena.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

RAW was as mundane as ever and John Cena singlehandedly killed that last segment. The guy just needs to fuck off when it comes to being part of anything "edgy". 

Kelly Kelly is really the only thing worth watching on a consistent basis these days.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

"The Tauntician" said:


> RAW was as mundane as ever and John Cena singlehandedly killed that last segment. The guy just needs to fuck off when it comes to being part of anything "edgy".
> 
> Kelly Kelly is really the only thing worth watching on a consistent basis these days.


I really hope you are joking.


----------



## MacFly (Jul 12, 2011)

Saw Raw and well, it was not that good. The only parts enjoyable were seeing Henry and Show fall off their ass. At the end, even the Punk segment went over too long in my opinion and he sounded like a rambling idiot.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

jacobdaniel said:


> Even though my thoughts turned out to be wrong, there for a minute I thought we were about to see a John Cena heel turn.


exactly the same thing i was thinking dude. I honestly think they were teasing it right there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Dylanlip said:


> You know, a certain PPV theme suddenly makes complete sense, down to every last verse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If punk came out to this instead of this fire burns i would mark my ass off. Seriously it's so appropriate for this feud and for punk


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

The only problem with the X-7 theme is that it sucks, because it's Limp Bizkit. Seriously, people?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Pezley said:


> The only problem with the X-7 theme is that it sucks, because it's Limp Bizkit. Seriously, people?


Limp Bizkit are awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

"Crack Addict" was good, what are you talking about?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pezley said:


> The only problem with the X-7 theme is that it sucks, because it's Limp Bizkit. Seriously, people?


I respectfully diasgree on that because I think people, me included, has hearld this as the greatest WWF/WWE PPV theme, because it defined an era and one of the great feuds and I don't even like Limp Bizkit that much anyway.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

Ratings fell, and the stock fell. This is the WWE's way to get everyone back. That's all it is. It's a story.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Pezley said:


> The only problem with the X-7 theme is that it sucks, because it's Limp Bizkit. Seriously, people?


Dont diss the Bizkit


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Limp Bizkit are awesome.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> "Crack Addict" was good, what are you talking about?





ellthom said:


> Dont diss the Bizkit


Had a feeling this would happen. Limp Bizkit are fucking terrible. They are worse than Korn or any other shitty Nu metal band to come out of the 90s.



Anguyen92 said:


> I respectfully diasgree on that because I think people, me included, has hearld this as the greatest WWF/WWE PPV theme, because it defined an era and one of the great feuds and I don't even like Limp Bizkit that much anyway.


The song is still garbage.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

didn't read about this whole storyline until about 1030 last night, half hour after raw ended... this is the first time I've really had an interest in the WWE since the attitude era. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Koko B Ware said:


> I really hope you are joking.


Why? Are you saying Kelly Kelly isn't hot or that RAW was actually good? Either way, you're wrong.


----------



## n.W.o Sting (Jun 28, 2011)

The beginning and the end of the show was awesome, can't wait for MITB ppv.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Watching that final segment, I noticed a fan trying to start a TNA chant LOL

Didnt seem to go so great since you only heard the name TNA once and a half


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

After Cena joined that last segment, it went downhill.

Cena started making poopy jokes or whatever. Then CM Punk introduced some american football analogy nobody outside of America would understand.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I still don't think people have realized, so 

*ATTENTION BEFORE ALL THE MARKING*

Vince did not stop for the Zack Ryder sign. He stopped for the dude dressed up as Hogan. Poor Zack even thought so. 
Sorry ladies and gents.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> After Cena joined that last segment, it went downhill.
> 
> Cena started making poopy jokes or whatever. Then CM Punk introduced some american football analogy nobody outside of America would understand.


He mentioned baseball and basketball teams too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> He mentioned baseball and basketball teams too.


exactly


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> exactly


American programs aren't allowed to cite American sports teams (incredibly famous ones at that)?

That'd be like me critiquing a British tv show because I didn't get the references. 

The promo was well done, by both Cena and Punk.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Don.Corleone said:


> American programs aren't allowed to cite American sports teams (incredibly famous ones at that)?
> 
> That'd be like me critiquing a British tv show because I didn't get the references.
> 
> The promo was well done, by both Cena and Punk.


WWE pride themselves on their international presence. You are right about the British show - if it was shown in America, then yeah I would completely agree and they should stick to worldwide references.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> WWE pride themselves on their international presence. You are right about the British show - if it was shown in America, then yeah I would completely agree and they should stick to worldwide references.


American company and the show took place in America. Not that hard to understand.

And the point Punk made was that those teams pride themselves on being the underdog, even though they aren't anymore, just like John Cena does. Pretty brilliant.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone else thnk it's hilarious that CM Punk got more cheers in Boston than John Cena?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Not to mention that names like the Patriots, Yankees, Celtics, and so on are pretty well known internationally. 

Hell, in NFL season, Sky Sports and Channel 4, show tonnes of games, most Sundays there's 12 straight hours of NFL, 8 on Sky Sports, and 4 more afterwards on Channel 4.




I wonder do all the US fans complain during UK Raw/Smackdowns when they mention football teams like United....


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Was anyone else in tears at Punk mocking McMahon with _"What a maneuver!"_ ?

Pure fucking gold.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love how Cole was giggling a bunch. Just showed you that between Punk and Vince they can be serious yet make sly comments that just make u laugh


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Nas said:


> I want RAW to just have Punk, Cena and Vince from now on.
> 
> Just these three tearing it up every week. No one else.
> 
> *btw, no one can say Rock is better than Punk on the mic anymore. I'd like to see Rock cut a promo like that.*


*Yep, i would love to see Rock completely tear down the wwe and how they had to beg him to come back because they've done such a shitty job creating new stars. I would love to see him call out Cena as being a jealous prick who wasn't capable of living up to the hype vince created. Punk is great now because he's saying what we're all thinking but i vividly recall this board getting sick of punk's promos during his SES days, because he said the same shit over & over. Im sure Rock could go on a verbal tirade on the company & the wrestlers who have called him out, he could also bring up how the so called fans that called him a sell out were pathetic man babies who invest way too much time in wrestling & have no social life whatsoever, but i don't think he will because he's above all of that. Finally your vision of a perfect raw is having nothing but cena vince & punk:no::no::no:*


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> He mentioned baseball and basketball teams too.


No-one outside of the US also follows these sports lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Parts Unknown said:


> No-one outside of the US also follows these sports lol


Fine, whatever. No one outside of the United States follows baseball or basketball which explains why every single NBA or MLB player is born and raised in America. :side:

Thats not the point. The point is he wasn't making some obscure sports reference, he was making a parallel with the "underdog" becoming the "dynasty." He used those words so that in itself should have told you what he meant, even if you didn't know who the New England Patriots, Boston Red Sox or Boston Celtics are.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

optikk sucks said:


> exactly


Wrong on so many levels.

Basketball is gaining popularity in Europe (Spain, Greece, and Turkey in particular).

Baseball is incredibly popular in Central America and Western Asia....to the point where the Yankees are a worldwide recognized brand.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I fucking can't wait for Sunday. Me and my friends got tickets for this on pre-sale not knowing what the card will be but now it makes these tickets very valuable. I am very happy to be going and it's going to be a great day and night.


It might just be me but I think that they're going to have a predictable ending where Cena wins without a swerve. I'm pretty sure that the crowd would riot if that happened.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The "Boston" thing Punk said wasn't that hard to understand, hey i hate american sports but i know the boston celtics are a good side.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn at the rating. WWE puts on it's most interesting angle in years and puts about half the show into it and it gets a 2.9. Disappointing to hear.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I still don't think people have realized, so
> 
> *ATTENTION BEFORE ALL THE MARKING*
> 
> ...


QFT.

I'm surprised many here thought(even Zack) that it was for that. 

Wow. Ryder marks here are grasping for straws.. :lmao


----------



## MacFly (Jul 12, 2011)

Brye said:


> Goddamn at the rating. WWE puts on it's most interesting angle in years and puts about half the show into it and it gets a 2.9. Disappointing to hear.


the majority of casuals stopped watching cuz of punk


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

MacFly said:


> the majority of casuals stopped watching cuz of punk


The show was shitty comoared to the first cm punk shoot now its just stale and we know he doesnt even believe in what he says its scripted shoot


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MacFly said:


> the majority of casuals stopped watching cuz of punk


Your an idiot. We haven't even seen the quarter break-downs yet and pwinsider posted all the high ratings shows that it competed against last night. Plus Punks merchandise is sold out in pretty much all sizes and has been since 5pm today. All that's left is XXXL and XXXXL sizes. Don't be ridiculous, cena's merchandise is fully in stock still and so is the miz's and orton's so its not a coincidence, go check for yourself on wwe.com or check pwinsider. One thing is 100% sure CM Punk has generated the most interest from casuals and smarks alike the past 3 weeks period and the merch sales, which are usually casual interest sparks, prove it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MacFly said:


> the majority of casuals stopped watching cuz of punk


Not at all. You can't deny that he's way over right now. Crowd was hot, his merch is sold out. The guy is doing amazing right now and I'm pretty sure the 'casuals' like him too.

I'm blaming the rating on the Derby. If I recall it's always like that during Derby Monday each year.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Yeah...Many out there prefer to watch Steroid/HGH-laden cheaters knock Juiced-Balls with Corked-Bats 500 feet instead of watching REAL Entertainment. 

F them!!


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh great. Best angle in YEARS, and now it's gonna get killed because of the ratings. 

/facepalm

Thanks a lot America. Here comes 5 more years of Cena.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Vince should just forget about Ratings and worry more about MAKING MONEY. 


Oh wait! He is.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The real test will be to see what kind of buyrate MITB produces and if there's any long term ratings increase.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, the buy rates for MiTB is what i wanna see.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

So I guess it's OK for people to defend a low Raw rating even though we can't defend TNA ratings when they drop?


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

lol anybody using competition excuses is full of shit. The Home Run Derby is not a big draw like the World Series or Superbowl or NBA Finals, and THERE ARE ALWAYS OTHER SHOWS ON TV! There's always some premiere or sports thing going on, all WWE and TNA fans do is fucking make excuses for low ratings. Smark bait worked shoots does not=ratings, good feuds and storylines do.


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

Give it untill after the PPV If Punk sticks around I think you will find alot of the people who gave up on wwe and the PG era will slowly come back, I think we are witnessing the end of the PG era and you want to know why. becuase Linda ant doing the politiking no more whooooooooooooo.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NewZealandfan said:


> Give it untill after the PPV If Punk sticks around I think you will find alot of the people who gave up on wwe and the PG era will slowly come back, I think we are witnessing the end of the PG era and you want to know why. becuase Linda ant doing the politiking no more whooooooooooooo.


I agree with the Linda McMahon thing.


I hope they bring back bra-and-panties matches since they love to shove these Diva matches down our throats all the time.

Or how about HLA(Hot Lesbian Action)? Anyone remember THAT from the Attitude Era?


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> I agree with the Linda McMahon thing.
> 
> 
> I hope they bring back bra-and-panties matches since they love to shove these Diva matches down our throats all the time.
> ...


baby steps baby steps there not goona blow there load to quick but there is always hope


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Yeah, the buy rates for MiTB is what i wanna see.


Smart man


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a feeling WWE Will troll us all....


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

IAmJerichoChris Jericho
Just watched the Punk-Cena-Vince confrontation from last night and it was brilliant! It's the best angle the WWE has done in a long time...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

NewZealandfan said:


> IAmJerichoChris Jericho
> Just watched the Punk-Cena-Vince confrontation from last night and it was brilliant! It's the best angle the WWE has done in a long time...


INB4 People sucking Jericho's dick


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

NewZealandfan said:


> IAmJerichoChris Jericho
> Just watched the Punk-Cena-Vince confrontation from last night and it was brilliant! It's the best angle the WWE has done in a long time...


What is sad about it is that it don't bring ratings, at this point I don't know what will bring ratings because this is a really good storyline.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Pillzmayn said:


> What is sad about it is that it don't bring ratings, at this point I don't know what will bring ratings because this is a really good storyline.


Its because this entire storyline came out of no where and was based on punk shocking the entire wrestling world. The ratings won't come in over night, there will be a slight decrease first from all the pg fans tuning out of it, but slowly it will increase as the old guard of fans come back from the wood shed and bring with them a whole new audience that went directly into UFC instead of wwe. It took time for ratings to pick up in 1997 while austins movement was beginning but after a few months, than a year passed by, everyone was pulled into the wwe because of the consistent edgy and awesome storylines. Simply put give it time, this many smart wrestlers wouldn't be commenting on this like its the second coming for nothing, they know that in time the fans will come. WWE and CM Punk planted the seeds, wait a few months for them to grow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> INB4 People sucking Jericho's dick


Not his fault he's right.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Its because this entire storyline came out of no where and was based on punk shocking the entire wrestling world. The ratings won't come in over night, there will be a slight decrease first from all the pg fans tuning out of it, but slowly it will increase as the old guard of fans come back from the wood shed and bring with them a whole new audience that went directly into UFC instead of wwe. It took time for ratings to pick up in 1997 while austins movement was beginning but after a few months, than a year passed by, everyone was pulled into the wwe because of the consistent edgy and awesome storylines. Simply put give it time, this many smart wrestlers wouldn't be commenting on this like its the second coming for nothing, they know that in time the fans will come. WWE and CM Punk planted the seeds, wait a few months for them to grow.


It's a really good analysis but I don't understand why the pg fans would tune out so quickly in 2 weeks when the only thing non pg were 2-3 swear and punk saying the company would be better when Vince is dead.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I was also shocked at how low the rating came out.

The july4 pretaping and the GLAAD debacle coming out with statments that punk was for sure done
kind of killed any "oh my god whats gonna happen next" heat

the only true test would be the vintage vince swerve were punk wins and then see how the show does the following weeks


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Because I don't care to search the entire thread, was that Cena's dad who Vince shook hands with before he entered the ring?


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Portugoose said:


> Because I don't care to search the entire thread, was that Cena's dad who Vince shook hands with before he entered the ring?


Yep.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For some reason, I marked when he defended Luke. SES.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

I see Cena becoming the Corporate champion like The Rock was, and turn heel.
CM Punk being like stone cold


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder about the general public, I really do. Shows like Terriers, Firefly and Arrested Development get piss-poor ratings and are subsequently cancelled while garbage reality TV does shit-hot numbers. Punk cuts one of the most fascinating in-depth promos of the past decade and it doesn't do anything for numbers while Cena can cut the same promo all year and maintain a respectable number. Bad TV sells apparently. :no:

Eh, at least Punk's merchandise is selling at the moment. That's got to account for something.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Heckrashi said:


> I see Cena becoming the Corporate champion like The Rock was, and turn heel.
> CM Punk being like stone cold


Nah, Cena said he hates Vince.


----------



## LDMsmooch (Feb 13, 2009)

Orton's been getting stick for lower Smackdown ratings, despite genuine reasons there too. Sting has been getting stick from three or four members (or hell, could be the same guy, I don't know) for Impact as well.

Bet the same people give Punk a pass on this. Even though the REAL reason is they shouldn't have been sticking it to Orton and Sting in the first place out of anything but personal bias - ratings are just funny sometimes, and nothing is instant.

WWE themselves will care most about the MitB buys. Tenths of ratings points are one thing, getting an extra (say) 100k buys out of the same audience is a much tastier proposition.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

forget about this rating.. the CROWD tells the real story here. they were going NUTs.

what i find interesting about this is the degree to how badly cena got pwned in that last segment.

yea we all know cena gets a 'mixed reaction' and even in a feud with a more popular guy like rock, he can get booed out of the building... depending on the location. 
but this was in cenas home town, and cm punk was the heel! they were TOTALLY on punks side. cenas attempts at getting the crowd on his side came off as ass kissing insincere pandering, yea he really hates vince, and cm punks a terrorist now? and more importantly, they failed. they crowd, his HOME TOWN crowd just wernt buying it. 
from that result, cena basicly was acting heelish.

dont screw this up wwe.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Punk is awesome. I mean, honestly, the ratings cant be put on anyone... I could care less about ratings though. Punk's merchandise sales are going through the roof though.... so..... I mean, it cant be that bad. All I know is Punk is that dude right now


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Since when does ratings mean anything, these days? Buyrates and merchandise is where the money is and if the buyrate is not over the 300,000 area, then I really don't know what else other than Cena or the Rock could draw.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Did anyone else catch the 'What is ROH?' sign?


LDMsmooch said:


> Orton's been getting stick for lower Smackdown ratings, despite genuine reasons there too. Sting has been getting stick from three or four members (or hell, could be the same guy, I don't know) for Impact as well.
> 
> Bet the same people give Punk a pass on this. Even though the REAL reason is they shouldn't have been sticking it to Orton and Sting in the first place out of anything but personal bias - ratings are just funny sometimes, and nothing is instant.
> 
> WWE themselves will care most about the MitB buys. Tenths of ratings points are one thing, getting an extra (say) 100k buys out of the same audience is a much tastier proposition.


CM Punk is not the man on RAW, Cena is.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Regarding the ratings, RAW was up against MLB's Home Run Derby. I saw predictions before Raw even aired saying the ratings would take a hit. Same thing happened last year.

How can McMahon not turn Cena heel now, after this? Punk makes Cena look like a little bitch and Cena gets booed in his OWN HOME TOWN, as the face? Isn't it an embarrasment to the WWE to have their top face get booed so consistently? Why don't they do something?
Also, who wrote Cena's lines? They were so frigging lame! And his delivery was even worse. It's pathetic really, and even though Cena usually handles it well, there are times when you can tell the boos are getting to him. Even Hogan turned. Come on, it's past time. I don't see how they can keep Cena face like this.

Punk, on the other hand, was awesome. Even getting WWE Ice Cream Bars over, he's incredible.


----------



## phan85 (Jul 14, 2011)

The final segment was very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Batman316 (Mar 2, 2011)

Feels like a setup for the Montreal Screwjob. And totally agreed, Punk is badass on the mic!


----------

